# Is the GW-5000-1JF coming back?



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

I know they are discontinued, but is there a chance they will be produced and sold again?


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

It's included in the latest G-Shock Japan catalog, if that's anything to go by.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think it has been discontinued, I just think Casio makes very few of them.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

According to Casio Japan this model will be available again in sometime April.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

I emailed Seiya about this model a week ago, he emailed back saying he anticipates receiving more in April.


----------



## G-Shock Absorber (Sep 18, 2011)

vokotin said:


> According to Casio Japan this model will be available again in sometime April.


I think buyers are going to be like...


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah.... waited long enough for one.


----------



## Audigy (Nov 24, 2011)

Maybe my next G.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

G-Shock Absorber said:


> I think buyers are going to be like...
> 
> View attachment 647335


Yeah.. i've the same feeling that's why mine has been already reserved.
Can't wait to strap it on my wrist.
By the way, i said time ago that i would never spend 400$ to get one, go figure it i'm a real nuts.:-d


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

Katsu (Higuchi) also told me that there will be stocks in April. I just wanted to verify with the folks here. 

I really do hope it happens and that there will be enough to go around.


----------



## opc (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks like you'll be able to get one for a while yet then. I'll be looking forward to next year though to see if any 30th anniversary special editions come out. Now that would be interesting.:think:


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Sigh, the toughest part is trying to buy anything before April.....
I saw a Final Frog sale list at first min it went up for a good price, looking at it went for hours before someone took it.
Three Dee & Ricky was up for grab early this week at sale section too and all the new Yellow Frog people purchased recently really got me thinking hard.

temptations....


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

I have been told they are being reserved like crazy so if you haven't reserved one it may be until june or later, assuming you don't buy one on ebay or something at a premium


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

The wait is killing me....i am known without patience.


----------



## sawman (Apr 11, 2012)

Also, does anyone know why they were discontinued?


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

sawman said:


> Also, does anyone know why they were discontinued?


There were not discontinued. They are just short in supply. 
Actually, not that short supply.....just a bunch sellers holding stock and mark up price to a point not many people willing to pay for.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

wuyeah said:


> There were not discontinued. They are just short in supply.
> Actually, not that short supply.....just a bunch sellers holding stock and mark up price to a point not many people willing to pay for.


Amen to that...
I do hate SPECULATION!:rodekaart


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

The people selling them at decent prices are the one's who have a lot of orders, but you can get it on ebay or some Japanese auction sites, you will just have to pay a good premium for it. I believe the GW-5000b was discontinued.


----------



## devo (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, I wish I knew this. I was in no rush, but figured they were done for and paid a huge premium for a BNIB one on ebay. Some people have made good money out of these.


----------



## 10:10:31 28 (Apr 24, 2009)

Same here. I put off getting one too long. Still not in stock anywhere.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

You can still build your own if you are patient and careful with your hands. It cost me around $300 I think, but pacparts have raised prices recently so it might be more than that now.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gw-5...pletion-warning-those-wanting-try-611703.html


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

I recently found out something on GPS. If you check a certain model, there can be a red Japanese text right under the photo. If you see this text, you can see the date of release. If this red text isn't there there is no text. On top of tve search page of GPS there is a red text explaining that the release date will only be shown if a model is discontinued. So, now check the GW-5000-1JF 


Cheers,

Sjors

Sent using Tapatalk!


----------



## g-s-h-o-c-k (May 1, 2011)

Sjors said:


> I recently found out something on GPS. If you check a certain model, there can be a red Japanese text right under the photo. If you see this text, you can see the date of release. If this red text isn't there there is no text. On top of tve search page of GPS there is a red text explaining that the release date will only be shown if a model is discontinued. So, now check the GW-5000-1JF
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Red text is the date that particular model was discontinued. View GPS using Chrome and it will translate everything for you.


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

Any news on availability? I emailed Seiya and Katsu last week. They both said end of April but it didn't sound like a sure thing. The $600 prices on the Bay seem a bit much, but it's a perfect supply and demand illustration. Who knew $398 was a bargain!? ;-) 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Seiya just emailed me, there are still production delays. It appears end of May is more realistic now.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Lots of confusion out there!
Katsu says around Jun, tell you what.. i'm sick and tired to wait further and i'm a very patient guy, at the moment i give up.:-|


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

vokotin said:


> Lots of confusion out there!
> Katsu says around Jun, tell you what.. i'm sick and tired to wait further and i'm a very patient guy, at the moment i give up.:-|


Seiya quote, "But Casio hopes to restart to sell it around the end of May."
I think the word "hopes" is important in that sentence. They are not sure they will sell it in the end of May.


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

Yup, I got the same answer, major bummer and is just going to contribute to the hoarding and gouging going on out there. Any other retailers I should be checking? I've never used Chino, but I know they are a player in the JDM to U.S. market. I know it's unlikely, but if anyone finds a stash of these online, please post here!


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

dirkpitt73 said:


> Yup, I got the same answer, major bummer and is just going to contribute to the hoarding and gouging going on out there. Any other retailers I should be checking? I've never used Chino, but I know they are a player in the JDM to U.S. market. I know it's unlikely, but if anyone finds a stash of these online, please post here!


Chino got none as far as I know....I also tried


----------



## tom_hanx (Apr 3, 2010)

Let me jump in here, as it seems I'll be joining the queue anyway  

Quick one to all you guys who researched it in detail: does the EL-backlight suggest lume is the soft green/blue-ish one which lights up the whole display evenly, or the one single LED at the bottom? Thanks for letting me know


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

tom_hanx said:


> Let me jump in here, as it seems I'll be joining the queue anyway
> 
> Quick one to all you guys who researched it in detail: does the EL-backlight suggest lume is the soft green/blue-ish one which lights up the whole display evenly, or the one single LED at the bottom? Thanks for letting me know


I can't wait so I just got mine used with a scar on case back and no box. The lume is green/blue-ish light up evenly. I just did a side by side comparison with my Atomic Red Frog, it is the same color.
5000 doesn't have EL timing selection. Lights up 2 sec shuts on 3. Additional info, No dual time display, TMR is count down by sec and GW-5000 smells really good!...I know it sounded weird but it is true.
It smell really good~

Pictures:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wuyeah/


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

wuyeah said:


> I can't wait so I just got mine used with a scar on case back and no box. The lume is green/blue-ish light up evenly. I just did a side by side comparison with my Atomic Red Frog, it is the same color.
> 5000 doesn't have EL timing selection. Lights up 2 sec shuts on 3. Additional info, No dual time display, TMR is count down by sec and GW-5000 smells really good!...I know it sounded weird but it is true.
> It smell really good~


Congrats, you did the right thing!
At the moment the truth is, there's no certainty when this model will be re-released again.

cheers.


----------



## tom_hanx (Apr 3, 2010)

wuyeah said:


> I can't wait so I just got mine used with a scar on case back and no box. The lume is green/blue-ish light up evenly. I just did a side by side comparison with my Atomic Red Frog, it is the same color.
> 5000 doesn't have EL timing selection. Lights up 2 sec shuts on 3. Additional info, No dual time display, TMR is count down by sec and GW-5000 smells really good!...I know it sounded weird but it is true.
> It smell really good~
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. On a different note, if *ANYONE* ever told me I would be waiting and searching for a G-shock, I would have laughed. Whatthefunk, people, how is it this is in short supply with such demand. Jeeezz.. (rant over, just need one stat)


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

tom_hanx said:


> Thank you for the reply. On a different note, if *ANYONE* ever told me I would be waiting and searching for a G-shock, I would have laughed. Whatthefunk, people, how is it this is in short supply with such demand. Jeeezz.. (rant over, just need one stat)


let me write a little not professional opinion review.

I must be honest, it was the ONLY G-Shock I received without much of excitement. First, it was from outta US so I waited for 3 weeks. Open it and found it didn't come with a box, I was down a bit. After find out the scratch when I was told it is scratch free, I was let down again. If were perfect condition as described, without box I prob feel better... With that outta my way holding it in my hand, I wasn't really excited as I would when I got my first frogman, my burning red frog, my jasons even. I have had atomic 5600 black for years, because I sold it early year without compare side by side. It felt close to 5600 I had.

The immediate difference I notice, is the resin. Silky soft as many review accurately described, it is awkwardly smooth. The resin smell really good. Something IS different about this resin. Still not fully into it. The watch fit perfect like 5600 with extra smooth strap. Big deal, nothing is unexpected. The buttons seem harder to press than 5600. So I got curious about the casing. I try to unscrew the 4 casing screws, they were tightly screwed in. Took me such effort to take them out. Then I see the case and feel it my hand. It is rugged, it is heavy, very very solid. A chunk of metal in my palm, my heart just opens out for love. Deeply impressed. From that moment on, I start to love this piece. Forget about I said it felt close to a 5600. That was I before seeing the case. What is hidden under was as pretty as the screw back.

I wore this piece 4 days straight. Never did that with my other G-Shock. Not that I love it so much, I just want to know more about my new watch. 5000/5600 is also no doubt the perfect fitting G-Shock that is why I ditch 5600 for the best. few more thing I also noticed. The auto EL isn't as sensitive as my Atomic Frogman. To some, it is a plus. For me, I prefer sensitiveness of my Atomic Frog. 5000 also doesn't have the dual time interface. Which I also prefer. Count Down function is count by sec not sub-sec like GW-9000 which I also prefer. No funky flash screen EL SIG like Jason but it is not important. NYC atomic s*ck which no point for me to even bring that up.

I love 5600 there for I love 5000. Extreme durable casing made 5000 the ultimate piece to own. I cannot imagine anyone who doesn't love 5600 to spend money extreme degree to go for a 5000. Based on function or fit, you really can get by with a 5600 and be really happy. 5000 is no doubt the best looking screen display layout but 5600J also do come close. My review doesn't sound all that positive but you now know what you will be expecting. If you are uncertain 5600 is still alternative best value for you. Funny, after own 5000, it making me wanna buy other 5600 again or some 5600 with screw back.

It must be love.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

I hate not receiving items as described. I ask very specifically if it comes with box and paperwork, and if there are any marks, dings, dents, scratches, or blemishes of any kind, and of there are any issues. If there is any of that when I receive it, I let them know as I scrutinize purchases, especially when spending more than I would normally spend. It's a really annoying feeling. 

I was interestingly feeling the same level of anticipation you described and was pleasantly surprised that I liked it more than anticipated. That's why I feel annoyed with you that you didn't get what you were told you would get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

DougFNJ said:


> I hate not receiving items as described. I ask very specifically if it comes with box and paperwork, and if there are any marks, dings, dents, scratches, or blemishes of any kind, and of there are any issues. If there is any of that when I receive it, I let them know as I scrutinize purchases, especially when spending more than I would normally spend. It's a really annoying feeling.
> 
> I was interestingly feeling the same level of anticipation you described and was pleasantly surprised that I liked it more than anticipated. That's why I feel annoyed with you that you didn't get what you were told you would get.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He showed pictures shot without it. Bad lighting. I did pm asked about it to confirm. He confirmed.
I am only kinda accept it because I am really not a G-Shock collector. I use my Gs. Although, I still don't understand how can one hurt a watch back tough like that? I don't baby my Gs but none got scratch on back.
This is my second screw up, screw backs. Both were not cause by me. Both are my high priced G.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Just thought I would give those wanting one a heads up, Seiya sent me an email stating he has 5 in stock.


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

Not showing on the website (still out of stock - or they went that fast) - hope they reduce that $407 pricetag too 

there are a few in the $200-300 range currently on Yahoo.co.jp all used though.


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Doug, I snagged one! I wonder if production started up again or if Seiya just found some stragglers? Either way, can't wait to get it! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronbo (Jun 30, 2006)

I couldn't wait around. Went ahead and bought the GW-5610BC-1JF. Yes it is made in China (bought from Japan). But I like the fact that it's a Multiband 6 not 5. It has the 3159 module. I really like how easy it is to size the bracelet as well. Cheers -Ronbo


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

The 5610 looks cool, I was very tempted to do the same thing.


----------



## tom_hanx (Apr 3, 2010)

Called Seiya - the 5 pieces were gone in a flash after the first email went out. Next batch expected in June (oh, dear, oh dear).

EDIT >> Strike that; just got an email - must have been among the first five on the waiting list. *INCOMING* ;-)


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

tom_hanx said:


> Called Seiya - the 5 pieces were gone in a flash after the first email went out. Next batch expected in June (oh, dear, oh dear).


He told me that those 5 pieces were already 'reserved', and that Doug was the 1st customer in the waiting list.
Hence, he was the first to receive the email.

He said I was apparently the 7th in the waiting list, hence I did not receive an email.

Not sure if he was lying to me or not, unless dirkpitt73 (who ordered 1 from Seiya after Doug posted the info) can confirm if he is one of the first 5 in the waiting list or not.


----------



## G-Shock Absorber (Sep 18, 2011)

Maybe I should go to a watch convention and charge people a dollar a time to be photographed with my GW-5000 on their wrist.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Just got a mail back from katsu-san,(higuchi-inc.com)he has them in stock!!
Be quick guys!


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Hmmm do you think he'll hold one 'til next year when I might have scraped such funds together? 

No? 

Me neither. 

:-(


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

vokotin said:


> Just got a mail back from katsu-san,(higuchi-inc.com)he has them in stock!!
> Be quick guys!


For the life of me...I can never figure out his website. I cannot find the catalog of watches etc. So frustrating...Argggg.....Oh well, it will keep me from buying a gw5000. I'll just have to wait some more...


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

scooby said:


> For the life of me...I can never figure out his website. I cannot find the catalog of watches etc. So frustrating...Argggg.....Oh well, it will keep me from buying a gw5000. I'll just have to wait some more...


Easiest way I have found to work with Katsu is either put in a google search Higuchi and the model number. Or just fill out a request, he is great at responding quickly....Japan time of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Doug...appreciate it|>


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

DougFNJ said:


> Easiest way I have found to work with Katsu is either put in a google search Higuchi and the model number. Or just fill out a request, he is great at responding quickly....Japan time of course.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1!!
If compared to Seya the whole process would seem spartan and slow but once you figured it out, you will appreciate this way.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Finally! Higuchi does indeed have these available again. 32000 JPY. this will be the third time I've bought this watch. Crazy. 
Hope everyone who wants one gets one. I'm glad they're finally becoming available again.


----------



## swb718 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks clarencek - may not be able to wait to see it on your wrist. Not sure I'm that patient!  Still wish there was a negative display variant of this specific made-in-Japan model.



clarencek said:


> Finally! Higuchi does indeed have these available again. 32000 JPY. this will be the third time I've bought this watch. Crazy.
> Hope everyone who wants one gets one. I'm glad they're finally becoming available again.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

swb718 said:


> Thanks clarencek - may not be able to wait to see it on your wrist. Not sure I'm that patient!  Still wish there was a negative display variant of this specific made-in-Japan model.


There is such model it's GW-5000B, but as far as I know it's discontinued. Hopefully, they will also bring it back.


----------



## tough solar (Jan 8, 2011)

Has to be the next purchase......i hope!


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, I guess i was finially quick on the draw. GW-5000 inbound...can't wait!


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

scooby said:


> Well, I guess i was finially quick on the draw. GW-5000 inbound...can't wait!


Just got an email from Seiya. He has them as well. It looks like production is rolling again. |>


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

clarencek said:


> Just got an email from Seiya. He has them as well. It looks like production is rolling again. |>


Yup, I got the same email. A little late though. I had already purchased a couple from Higuchi...


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

What is the difference between this and say an older GW5600-1J? I have one and it looks almost identical except different badging and fonts etc. I can't see the price difference is due to a softer resin band, or is it? I bought mine for $75 back then and now these things are selling for $300 or more?


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

tic-toc/g-shock said:


> What is the difference between this and say an older GW5600-1J? I have one and it looks almost identical except different badging and fonts etc. I can't see the price difference is due to a softer resin band, or is it? I bought mine for $75 back then and now these things are selling for $300 or more?


here is a review from member *avusblue*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f105/review-psychology-casio-gw-5000-a-543392.html


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

tic-toc/g-shock said:


> What is the difference between this and say an older GW5600-1J? I have one and it looks almost identical except different badging and fonts etc. I can't see the price difference is due to a softer resin band, or is it? I bought mine for $75 back then and now these things are selling for $300 or more?


Its a different model all together. The case is slightly different on the GW-5000, different resin, steel case and screwback coated in a "diamond like" coating, multiband 6 vs.2, and they are made in Japan and are a JDM only model.


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

I have just ordered one.


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

So basically the differences are cosmetic? I am happy with my GW5600, and want something like the black faced version they used to have. What do they have like it that is like the old prices of $50-$75, not $300 and up?



scooby said:


> Its a different model all together. The case is slightly different on the GW-5000, different resin, steel case and screwback coated in a "diamond like" coating, multiband 6 vs.2, and they are made in Japan and are a JDM only model.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

The screen looks better, the resin is better, it's a screwback, it's all stainless steel. The only performance difference that I have noticed is the screen and comfort.

The cheapest atomic square, I believe, is GW-M5600 and it is more than 100 in the USA.


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

Its much much heavier - double or more ? - because of that awesome screwback - bettered only by the GWF1000's.

I've just bought my 2nd - a new one this time to not be worn for £241 + shipping to UK, my other one is on the metal combi bracelet to preserve the very nice resin straps (and I don't like resin straps).


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

FYI Chino has them in stock for 398 including shipping if anyone is interested.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Fer Guzman said:


> FYI Chino has them in stock for 398 including shipping if anyone is interested.


Chino price is always good.


----------



## ayn (Aug 7, 2006)

Just placed an order at Chino, thanks for the heads up. I think imma put my GX56GB-1 for sale.


----------



## greendestiny (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like I've just missed out on one  It's showing as sold out on the big three websites 

Anyone please know another good place to purchase one from who still have them in stock? Or does anyone know if the big three are getting more in stock quite soon? Thanks.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

I saw one on eBay for 399 plus shipping which is still a premium but the cheapest I've seen on the bay, and yahoo Japan has a couple at pretty good prices.

I doubt this is the only stock Casio produced. I suggest emailing any of the three and they will let you know when they expect more.


----------



## stormtrooper (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah can't wait unitl the GW-5000-JF comes back!


----------



## greendestiny (Jan 6, 2010)

Back in stock at Seiya. Be quick!


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

Finally, was able to get mine at Yodobashi Camera in Umeda, Osaka!


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

I was thanks. Now out of stock at Seyia.  and 

But.... available at Creation.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

^any further update on this situation, gone, back, now gone again for good? I see $500ea on fleabay.

BTW there's no recent production gold tone accented 5600/5000 with a screwdown cb is there?


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> ^any further update on this situation, gone, back, now gone again for good? I see $500ea on fleabay.
> 
> BTW there's no recent production gold tone accented 5600/5000 with a screwdown cb is there?


Seyia San has stock, CreationWatches don't and it's difficult to tell on Katsu's site. Chino Watch is also sold out so it maybe an eBay seller or Seyia is your best option.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Sold out again on Seiya website, very limited quantities available in Japan for this model and once discontinued i can envision what is going to happen...


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow, I'm glad I got mine while I had the chance.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

vokotin said:


> Sold out again on Seiya website, very limited quantities available in Japan for this model and once discontinued i can envision what is going to happen...


it sells out because they aren't produced in great numbers, but I don't think the positive display will be discontinued, at least I hope it doesn't.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Fer Guzman said:


> it sells out because they aren't produced in great numbers, but I don't think the positive display will be discontinued, at least I hope it doesn't.


I wish the same Fer... but i think that sooner or later this model will be discontinued, it's inevitable imho.
Anyway, i do love and i do enjoy mine and i could not care less of the future resale value since it's a KEEPER for life, my best 2012 watch purchase for sure!

cheers.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

is there a way to find the production date without taking apart the watch? got mine a few weeks ago. I'd like to know when my 5000 was out together, TIA.


----------



## vala (Nov 23, 2011)

TZA said:


> is there a way to find the production date without taking apart the watch? got mine a few weeks ago. I'd like to know when my 5000 was out together, TIA.


There's a 8 digit/letter number on the back. This is the batch number. First 4 indicator where it was made. Next 3 equal which day of the year, and the last letter equals what year.
For example the last 4 on mine is '275B', which means the 275th day of 2012 (B equals 2012), which was the 2nd October 2012.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks vala!


----------



## dgerardo (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi there,
I was on Seiya's waiting list, he emailed me yesterday to say that now the GW 5000 is back. So I placed my order!!!! If anyone is really interested, I guess you can contact him, I'd say, right away! 

It will be my first G-Shock. And perhaps the only one.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I emailed Seiya 2 times withing the last 24 hours and I haven't heard back from him yet. How long does he usually take to reply back to his customers? Do you know whether or not he still has the GW5000-1JF atomic solar G-Shock in stock?
I would like to order one from him.


----------



## dgerardo (Nov 24, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I emailed Seiya 2 times withing the last 24 hours and I haven't heard back from him yet. How long does he usually take to reply back to his customers? Do you know whether or not he still has the GW5000-1JF atomic solar G-Shock in stock?
> I would like to order one from him.


First he got back to me within two days after I emailed him, asking if I wanted to be on the waiting list. I said YES. After a few weeks, he sent me this email saying that the GW5000 was in stock, with a link directing to it:

SeiyaJapan | Grand Seiko | G-Shock | Seiko Spirit | Prospex | Marinemaster | Citizen | CASIO G shock GW-5000-1JF MULTI BAND 6 JAPAN MADE

then I just bought it from there and I got only the usual business acknowledgement (not a personal email, maybe he is just busy now). Hope this helps.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

He is without a doubt one of the best to do business with in Japan. Dont worry he will get back to you.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

His price is good for the GW-5000, but don't buy the spare bands and bezels from him! You can get them MUCH cheaper from pacparts for the GW-5000


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

Is the price still $412 from Seiya or did the price increase any? Didn't Chino-(Japan)have these for $398 when they were in stock?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

tic-toc/g-shock said:


> Is the price still $412 from Seiya or did the price increase any? Didn't Chino-(Japan)have these for $398 when they were in stock?


408$ now.

It's a good price if it includes expedited shipping.


----------



## Watchphile (Feb 21, 2012)

Is it fair to say that the module (3159) for GW-5000-1JF is made in Japan while that of the GW-M5610 is made in China?


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Watchphile said:


> Is it fair to say that the module (3159) for GW-5000-1JF is made in Japan while that of the GW-M5610 is made in China?


I would like to find this out too. Is the entire 3159 module that's inside the GW5000-1JF made 100% in Japan or is it made in China.
Also, where is the 3159 module that's inside the GWM5610-1 made in? China or Japan? Does anybody here know? Has anybody opened up their GWM5610-1 to look?


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

my spares just shipped from PP!

...I think Seiya raised the price of the 5000 to $412?


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

^^^ nm.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

tic-toc/g-shock said:


> Is the price still $412 from Seiya or did the price increase any? Didn't Chino-(Japan)have these for $398 when they were in stock?


chino does have the best price at 398, but he is sold out.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I would like to find this out too. Is the entire 3159 module that's inside the GW5000-1JF made 100% in Japan or is it made in China.
> Also, where is the 3159 module that's inside the GWM5610-1 made in? China or Japan? Does anybody here know? Has anybody opened up their GWM5610-1 to look?


I have opened up the gw-5000 and a gw-m5630 and took a lot of pics, where in the module does it say where the module was made?


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't know. Post all of your pictures on here so we can see what the module looks like.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

I think if it says "made in china" then the whole thing, including the module, is made in china. I have seen other casio watches that say on the back, "Japan movement, cased in China" in which case the module would have been made in Japan.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I emailed Seiya about being on his waiting list and about ordering the GW5000-1JF G-Shock from him 2 times already within the last 2 days and I STILL have not heard back from him.
WHY isn't he replying back to his emails that I sent him???
I had also sent him an email back on November 12th and told him to put me on his waiting list and for him to get back to me to confirm with me that he will put me on his waiting list, but he never got back to me with a reply.
What's going on? Why doesn't Seiya get back to me?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I emailed Seiya about being on his waiting list and about ordering the GW5000-1JF G-Shock from him 2 times already within the last 2 days and I STILL have not heard back from him.
> WHY isn't he replying back to his emails that I sent him???
> I had also sent him an email back on November 12th and told him to put me on his waiting list and for him to get back to me to confirm with me that he will put me on his waiting list, but he never got back to me with a reply.
> What's going on? Why doesn't Seiya get back to me?


Why don't you just go on his website and buy the watch, last I checked the link provided above for seiya's listing on the GW-5000 had it in stock. Sometimes he takes longer because its the weekend and he has a job, other than the watches.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Here is the link, you can just buy it.

http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/G...hock-GW-5000-1JF-MULTI-BAND-6-JAPAN-MADE.html


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

With its price tag, at least I do expect that the buttons are gold plated ?


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I wonder how much this same model watch costs in Japan at some of the Japanese discount stores? Not $408 I don't think.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> I wonder how much this same model watch costs in Japan at some of the Japanese discount stores? Not $408 I don't think.


Currently, cheapest in Japan to Japanese buyers (from a quick online search) is 27,400 yen, which is around $330. That price may not include tax.

Back when the GW-5000 came out, I remember some international buyers were getting it for around $340 plus shipping new from Japan.

So yes, they are making a decent (though not obscene) profit given the current market and demand for this watch


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Fer Guzman said:


> I have opened up the gw-5000 and a gw-m5630 and took a lot of pics, where in the module does it say where the module was made?


The only module I saw so far that had the place of production on it was in the G-7800 - it says "Casio Thailand" in the upper corner of the module:


cheers, Sedi


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

^reasonable.

does this model have a "double buckle" strap design?

edit: oops sedi got his post in, I see a double holed keeper, must be double buckle. Looks so damn CHEAP for the money, like the walmart 5600's, but I know it will be much nicer. Love ss screwdown & solar etc.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

For that type of money, I at least hope that the module inside the GW5000-1JF is also made in Japan with the rest of the watch. If the module is made in China, I would rather stay with my current $112 dollar 100% Chinese made GWM5610-1 that has the exact same module inside of it that the $400 stainless steel GW5000-1JF has. It's not worth spending an extra $210 if the GW5000-1JF's module is made in China like the module that's in my current GWM5610-1. I just don't see the justification to spending the extra $210 just because the watch case is stainless steel if the the module isn't made in Japan like the rest of the watch.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> For that type of money, I at least hope that the module inside the GW5000-1JF is also made in Japan with the rest of the watch. If the module is made in China, I would rather stay with my current $112 dollar 100% Chinese made GWM5610-1 that has the exact same module inside of it that the $400 stainless steel GW5000-1JF has. It's not worth spending an extra $210 if the GW5000-1JF's module is made in China like the module that's in my current GWM5610-1. I just don't see the justification to spending the extra $210 just because the watch case is stainless steel if the the module isn't made in Japan like the rest of the watch.


What difference would it make being made in Japan vs china when it comes to the module, I'll try to check my pictures later for you though. Although I think it's overpriced, the screwback isn't just SS it's also DLC. But the 5630 and the GW-5000 look identical to me.

The price also takes into consideration shipping costs, although I'm not sure what it is.

The cost difference now also has to do with the currency exchange difference now, the dollar vs yen just doesn't have the buying power it use to have.

Thanks for the reference pic sedi, I'll check later.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Okay thank you. I'm curious to find out whether the module inside the GW5000-1JF is made in Japan. I don't care about the DLC coating. I prefer all stainless steel without the DLC on it. The DLC coating makes the watch look black. I don't care for dark looking watch cases.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> ^reasonable.
> 
> does this model have a "double buckle" strap design?
> 
> edit: oops sedi got his post in, I see a double holed keeper, must be double buckle. Looks so damn CHEAP for the money, like the walmart 5600's, but I know it will be much nicer. Love ss screwdown & solar etc.


Nope - the G-7800 has a single buckle. And IMO the module looks nice - there's modules with much more plastic in them. The screw threads also have metal pieces in them so they won't wear out.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

That's very interesting that the screw threads on the G-7800 are metal. I wish that all G-Shocks had metal screw threads like that. We wouldn't have to worry about the screw holes getting stripped if this was the case.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Sedi said:


> The only module I saw so far that had the place of production on it was in the G-7800 - it says "Casio Thailand" in the upper corner of the module:
> 
> 
> cheers, Sedi


I can say with confidence that Casio makes the most complicated rubber gasket on the market


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

lvt said:


> I can say with confidence that Casio makes the most complicated rubber gasket on the market


Unfortunately that's true :-d:-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## dgerardo (Nov 24, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> Okay thank you. I'm curious to find out whether the module inside the GW5000-1JF is made in Japan. I don't care about the DLC coating. I prefer all stainless steel without the DLC on it. The DLC coating makes the watch look black. I don't care for dark looking watch cases.


It seems that you don't like the watch that much....or that you really want to like it even though it is pricey.

I do think it is completely made in Japan. Or else it would be a very deceitful practice on Casio. Heck, you could sue a company if they say "made in .... " but only the exterior is made in "......". So if that's your fear, no worries. Made in japan means that the whole watch was made in Japan, if it doesn't say otherwise. Could you imagine a "swiss made" watch with a Chinese movement inside? That would be cheating right? It is the same in the GW5000's case.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I "do" like the watch very much. I like that it's a stainless steel screw back. I also like that it has the same module inside it that my current GWM5610-1 has. I only wish that the GW5000-1JF screw back had the same crystal with the red and white square lines on the perimeter of the crystal just like my GWM5610-1 to make it look like the original DW5000C-1A that Casio made back in 1983. Oh how much that I love the DW5000C-1A.


----------



## Watchphile (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't mean to digress but the issue of "Swiss Made" is a totally separate can of worms as they have a 50% rule. Look 'Swiss Made" up on Wiki for further information.

Going back to the topic at hand I do believe the GW-5000-1JF is 100% made in Japan.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Watchphile said:


> Don't mean to digress but the issue of "Swiss Made" is a totally separate can of worms as they have a 50% rule. Look 'Swiss Made" up on Wiki for further information.
> 
> Going back to the topic at hand I do believe the GW-5000-1JF is 100% made in Japan.


+2!!


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

dgerardo said:


> It seems that you don't like the watch that much....or that you really want to like it even though it is pricey.
> 
> I do think it is completely made in Japan. Or else it would be a very deceitful practice on Casio. *Heck, you could sue a company if they say "made in .... " but only the exterior is made in "......". *So if that's your fear, no worries. Made in japan means that the whole watch was made in Japan, if it doesn't say otherwise. Could you imagine a "swiss made" watch with a Chinese movement inside? That would be cheating right? It is the same in the GW5000's case.


There are some made in USA stamped lights with internals that are made elsewhere, but either way I'm not worried about everything being MIJ here as much as I am getting some tangible features I value over cheaper versions of this one. Even if just external construction, finish, higher quality resin etc. even if not the module. That would be great too though.


----------



## dgerardo (Nov 24, 2012)

Watchphile said:


> Don't mean to digress but the issue of "Swiss Made" is a totally separate can of worms as they have a 50% rule. Look 'Swiss Made" up on Wiki for further information.
> 
> Going back to the topic at hand I do believe the GW-5000-1JF is 100% made in Japan.


Then, in my book, those swiss brands are cheating. I would not expect that from Casio, though.


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

The Spike Lee might be a better option for you, as it doesn't have DLC but does have the red line and brickwork, as well as the solid SS body and caseback. That's what put me off actually but if you can source one, it will be a load cheaper than a GW-5000. The module is a 1545 but you may be able to swap that for a 3159.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

dkpw said:


> The Spike Lee might be a better option for you, as it doesn't have DLC but does have the red line and brickwork, as well as the solid SS body and caseback. That's what put me off actually but if you can source one, it will be a load cheaper than a GW-5000. The module is a 1545 but you may be able to swap that for a 3159.


You can't put in a 3159 module, because there is no way for the solar panel to get any light behind the spike lee crystal. As of now, there is no brickwork solar model because the brickwork graphic is opaque.


----------



## craiguk (Sep 2, 2011)

Damn this thread! I was perfectly happy with my 3 G's (GW-M5610, GW-3000 and Gulfman GW-9110) and didn't want or need any more. I do always have the dilemma of which one to wear and fancied the idea of having just one G but which one to keep/buy? I had looked at the GW-5000 and always fancied one but had the usual reservations about price etc. The fact that it just wasn't available unless paying silly silly money on ebay meant I could overlook it and move on. Now it's back on Seiya for a more reasonable price I've just found myself ordering one. Plan is to flip the other 3 and have this as my one and only G and wear the hell out of it as intended with G-Shocks. I wonder if this will cure my addiction as I have bought and flipped about 20 G's over the last couple of years??! Only time will tell.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> You can't put in a 3159 module, because there is no way for the solar panel to get any light behind the spike lee crystal. As of now, there is no brickwork solar model because the brickwork graphic is opaque.


never even thought about that, GREAT point


----------



## Nightshift (May 22, 2012)

I think this watch is great. The quality, the screwback, the attention to legacy whilst maintaining modern features.

400-500 bills tho? No.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

I wonder if this will cure my addiction as I have bought and flipped about 20 G's over the last couple of years??! Only time will tell.[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately no


----------



## craiguk (Sep 2, 2011)

randb said:


> I wonder if this will cure my addiction as I have bought and flipped about 20 G's over the last couple of years??! Only time will tell.


Unfortunately no[/QUOTE]

I fear that you are right!


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

It definitely will NOT cure your addiction. Once you think your out...they pull you right back in!


----------



## vala (Nov 23, 2011)

craiguk said:


> Damn this thread! I was perfectly happy with my 3 G's (GW-M5610, GW-3000 and Gulfman GW-9110) and didn't want or need any more. I do always have the dilemma of which one to wear and fancied the idea of having just one G but which one to keep/buy? I had looked at the GW-5000 and always fancied one but had the usual reservations about price etc. The fact that it just wasn't available unless paying silly silly money on ebay meant I could overlook it and move on. Now it's back on Seiya for a more reasonable price I've just found myself ordering one. Plan is to flip the other 3 and have this as my one and only G and wear the hell out of it as intended with G-Shocks. I wonder if this will cure my addiction as I have bought and flipped about 20 G's over the last couple of years??! Only time will tell.


Great news mate!!!
I did just the same, gave my 6900 away to my mate, and sold my King and GWM-5600. Now the GW-5000 is my one and only G-Shock and its become my everyday beater. And doing a fine job it is.
Mine took a week from Seiya to me, via the dreaded customs:-|
Enjoy and be sure to post a picture when it arrives.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Only time will tell..
Got my GW5000 six months ago and all i can say now is this..
I can spend the rest of my life owning it till my last breath! b-)


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Strongly considering making it my only square.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> Strongly considering making it my only square.


I sold all of my squares and just kept my GW-5000. I even bought other squares to switch around resin but the stock configuration is the best for daily wear. And I do believe it cured my need to constantly buy gshocks. So much so that I decided to decrease watches from 10 to 5 because I was never wearing my other squares.

Will post pics later today sorry its taken so long.


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> Strongly considering making it my only square.


I'm struggling with the same thing myself. I've cut back to only 3, but may move to 2 soon. The other 2 are cooler looking watches, but the module with correct light button location on the GW makes it the most likely winner.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't know why still considering and struggling guys..  it's the only square to own and wear and you're set since you don't need anything else.


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

My only two squares are the GW-5000 and the DW-5600C and it's going to stay that way!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

This watch is the one that pulled me into G's in the first place. Now that i am finally getting comfortable wearing a square (contemplating a 2nd one) i know one of these is in my future.


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't believe you don't have one already, Chrisek!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Haha, thank you Bosox! Let me get through this very expensive X-Mas and then pick up some 30th/recent releases then work towards that. :beer:


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Chrisek said:


> Haha, thank you Bosox! Let me get through this very expensive X-Mas and then pick up some 30th/recent releases then work towards that. :beer:


I'm afraid it will not last through the X-Mas..or may be it will. Casio may keep this one in production since it is sold so well just like the iPhone.


----------



## craiguk (Sep 2, 2011)

vala said:


> Great news mate!!!
> I did just the same, gave my 6900 away to my mate, and sold my King and GWM-5600. Now the GW-5000 is my one and only G-Shock and its become my everyday beater. And doing a fine job it is.
> Mine took a week from Seiya to me, via the dreaded customs:-|
> Enjoy and be sure to post a picture when it arrives.


That's very reassuring as that's exactly what I intend to do too. Out of interest how much did you get stung for er I mean charged by customs and how did you have to pay it, before or after delivery? I will post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## vala (Nov 23, 2011)

craiguk said:


> That's very reassuring as that's exactly what I intend to do too. Out of interest how much did you get stung for er I mean charged by customs and how did you have to pay it, before or after delivery? I will post a pic when it arrives.


£68.39 was the customs charge.
Parcelforce posted a note through mentioning the parcel was at my local depot but a charge had to be paid first. You can pay this over the phone, online or in person. If over the phone or online, I believe the parcel will then be delivered the next working day. As I was in the area of the depot I paid in person and picked it up there.

Hopefully you won't have the tracking issue's I had with mine. The tracking number Seiya gives you is fine for Japan but you have to hope once it lands in the UK (should be a couple of days), that Parcelforce inform you of the UK tracking number. This way you can see when it enters and exits customs and lands at your local depot. Parcelforce didn't bother informing me so the first news I had of it was when I received the customs notice about 6 or 7 days after ordering.


----------



## craiguk (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for that, now I know what to expect. I had figured on about 20% vat plus some kind of fees so not a surprising amount really. Anyway it will save me money in the long run as I will not need to buy any more G-Shocks ;-)


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Bosox said:


> My only two squares are the GW-5000 and the DW-5600C and it's going to stay that way!


I only have two models of squares, GW-5000 and GW-5000B, and now 2 MRGs, but to be honest I still use the positive 5-6 times a week. I've been thinking of just selling all the ones I don't use and keeping one GW-5000B just to have the pair, because I hardly use the negative version.


----------



## Kashio (Nov 14, 2012)

craiguk said:


> Damn this thread! I was perfectly happy with my 3 G's (GW-M5610, GW-3000 and Gulfman GW-9110) and didn't want or need any more. I do always have the dilemma of which one to wear and fancied the idea of having just one G but which one to keep/buy? I had looked at the GW-5000 and always fancied one but had the usual reservations about price etc. The fact that it just wasn't available unless paying silly silly money on ebay meant I could overlook it and move on. Now it's back on Seiya for a more reasonable price I've just found myself ordering one. Plan is to flip the other 3 and have this as my one and only G and wear the hell out of it as intended with G-Shocks. I wonder if this will cure my addiction as I have bought and flipped about 20 G's over the last couple of years??! Only time will tell.


Watches are cool and Casio is not very expensive, compared to e.g. Rolex and Breitling. Still, buying a G every time I fall in love with one is simply something I cannot afford. 
As much as I like the 5000, I already own the 5610. I was able to buy it second hand for €86 (incl. shipping).

So I understand what you are saying. Wear your 5000 proudly and good luck!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I also own the GWM5610-1 too. I purchased mine brand new from EBay for $112 exactly 1 month ago. I wear my 5610 every day during the week together with my DW6600 and my GW9010-1 atomic solar Mudman. 
The 5610 has the same exact module that the GW5000-1JF has inside it.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Just ordered the GW5000. Thanks GShockMe and Bosox. Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Chrisek said:


> Just ordered the GW5000. Thanks GShockMe and Bosox. Merry Christmas to me.


From where did you order it? Who has the GW5000 in stock right now? Seiya sold out on them. Which online seller has the GW5000 in stock right now?


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Check out the US eBay. I got the last one from one seller, paid $15 extra but it'll ship sooner. I think Japan Hobbies on eBay and a few others are still available


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

Wooooo Chrisek! Here...I'll let you check mine out until you get yours lol


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry for the peer pressure, Chrisek. But if you gotta have it, you gotta have it. Now sell all other digital Gs. You don't need anything else.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Bosox said:


> Wooooo Chrisek! Here...I'll let you check mine out until you get yours lol
> View attachment 891578


It looks like the white paint has come off on the word "Protection" on your watch's bezel.


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

Tick toc...just a bad angle. All the paint is still intact.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks GShockMe. And no peer pressure, just awareness. It has always been on my "list" but that can be tough to prioritize as a person new to the G-Shock world. Having already been bitten buy purchases out of sync with availability, i'm sensitive to that aspect. Your post made me realize i didn't want to spend another $100 unnecessarily on a watch i already know i want. So it went to the top spot.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

hey Chris, Seiya had the 5000 up on his site for a few days. obviously sold out now, but curious why you didn't purchase from him? was he already out of stock or did you not make up your mind at that time? hope it arrives soon. let us know what you think.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Correct TZA. I was under the incorrect assumption that these were usually available. He was sold out when i made my decision last night. 

Thank you and am looking forward to my "Ultimate Digital Work Watch"


----------



## ol'leatherneck (Nov 29, 2012)

> ESeiya


Is this a online store or a memeber here if a store can you offer a link, pm if need be ?


----------



## ol'leatherneck (Nov 29, 2012)

ol'leatherneck said:


> Is this a online store or a memeber here if a store can you offer a link, pm if need be ?


never mind I found it


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

randb said:


> I wonder if this will cure my addiction as I have bought and flipped about 20 G's over the last couple of years??! Only time will tell.


Unfortunately no[/QUOTE]

Me too mate, I have just ordered the GW5000-1JF.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

Where can you even order a new one with Seiya being sold out already?



Pete26 said:


> Unfortunately no


Me too mate, I have just ordered the GW5000-1JF.

Cheers

Pete[/QUOTE]


----------



## craiguk (Sep 2, 2011)

Mine has arrived. Great service from Seiya, if it wasn't for the hold up in UK customs I would have had it within 3 days! I already have the GW-M5610-1ER so was very interested to see how they compared as the GW-5000 costs over 3 times more. On receiving the 5000 I am very impressed with it, it just feels a much higher quality watch, whether it is worth 3 times more or not is not really an issue, I think you either get it or you don't. To me it just feels good to have the latest incarnation of the original G on my wrist. I had intended to sell my 5610 and have the 5000 as my only G and wear it for everything but on receiving it I feel it's just too nice so I will probably keep the 5610 for beater duties. The 5000 certainly highlights what fantastic value the 5610 is too!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

That was crazy fast!


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Chrisek said:


> View attachment 895669
> 
> 
> That was crazy fast!


Your LCD display looks crooked. The horizontal line on the bottom is lower on the bottom right hand side and higher on the bottom left hand side.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds like i get to open it up and finesse it! Good eye, i hadn't noticed.


----------



## craiguk (Sep 2, 2011)

Got some pics in daylight, loving the GW-5000


----------



## dgerardo (Nov 24, 2012)

Chrisek said:


> Sounds like i get to open it up and finesse it! Good eye, i hadn't noticed.[/
> 
> I don't think it's necessary. I looked at the picture and it looks fine to me. And I admire your tolerance....really.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Chrisek said:


> Sounds like i get to open it up and finesse it! Good eye, i hadn't noticed.


it looks like it is just the angle, look at the picture above


----------



## muto (Oct 17, 2012)

Just ordered a gw-5000 from Seiya Japan. I think it will be my last new watch for many years .


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

This would be the perfect G for me if only it displayed current time in all modes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

muto said:


> Just ordered a gw-5000 from Seiya Japan. I think it will be my last new watch for many years .


It is a really cool watch - I have received mine from Seiya after xmas and I am very happy with it - you will love it ...


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

GShockMe said:


> You don't need anything else.


True! If you plan to own just 1 G, this would be it!


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

typericey said:


> True! If you plan to own just 1 G, this would be it!


At one point I owned 20+ G shocks, after purchasing this I have been selling most of them off.


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

Never thought I would actually consider this model due to it's price, but I'm hooked now and finally found a grail!


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

isezumi said:


> Never thought I would actually consider this model due to it's price, but I'm hooked now and finally found a grail!


I feel the same way about the price. I bought the GWM5610-1 which has the same exact module inside of it that the GW5000-1JF has. I only paid $98 for my GWM5610-1 plus the GWM5610-1 looks exactly like the original iconic DW5000C-1A that was the first G-Shock that was made back in 1983. I wish that the crystal on the GW5000-1JF had the same mineral crystal design like the GWM5610-1 making it look like the first iconic DW5000C-1A G-Shock.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I feel the same way about the price. I bought the GWM5610-1 which has the same exact module inside of it that the GW5000-1JF has. I only paid $98 for my GWM5610-1 plus the GWM5610-1 looks exactly like the original iconic DW5000C-1A that was the first G-Shock that was made back in 1983. I wish that the crystal on the GW5000-1JF had the same mineral crystal design like the GWM5610-1 making it look like the first iconic DW5000C-1A G-Shock.


For some reason I am not down with the red and pattern on the 5610 as an everyday watch, so I for one am thankful it does not haha.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Fer Guzman said:


> For some reason I am not down with the red and pattern on the 5610 as an everyday watch, so I for one am thankful it does not haha.


I agree. Gw-5000 looks more acceptable with semi-formal wear. The 5610 is nice but seems more casual. Nothing wrong with that, just not as versatile.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I personally LOVE the red and while line along the perimeter of the mineral crystal on the GWM5610-1. It makes the face of the watch look lively just like the original DW5000C-1A G-Shock that was made in 1983.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> I personally LOVE the red and while line along the perimeter of the mineral crystal on the GWM5610-1. It makes the face of the watch look lively just like the original DW5000C-1A G-Shock that was made in 1983.


You keep saying this over and over again... you must either really want a dw-5000c or you are trying really hard to convince yourself that the gwm5610 is all you need


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> You keep saying this over and over again... you must either really want a dw-5000c or you are trying really hard to convince yourself that the gwm5610 is all you need


I have a HUGE fetish for the DW5000C-1A. I LOVE this model soooooo much!
I actually own a DW5000C-1A that I purchased brand new back in 1983 for $59.99, but the crystal broke and it has no crystal on it and the lcd has very bad bleeding in it. The watch doesn't work, but I keep it because it has sentimental value to me.
I wish that I could buy another one that's in good cosmetic condition that works.
I purchased two GWM5610-1 atomic solar G-Shocks because they look the closest to the original DW5000C-1A. I'm wearing one and I have the other as a backup watch just in case the first one ever accidentally breaks or gets destroyed, or gets lost or given away.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> I actually own a DW5000C-1A, but it has no crystal on it and the lcd has very bad bleeding in it. The watch doesn't work, but I keep it because it has sentimental value to me.
> I wish that I could buy another one that's in good cosmetic condition that works.
> I purchased two GWM5610-1 atomic solar G-Shocks because they look the closest to the original DW5000C-1A. I'm wearing one and I have the other as a backup watch just in case the first one ever accidentally breaks or gets destroyed, or gets lost or given away.


If you like the look so much you should get a dw-5000-1jf (the reissue) from Japan. Now it looks 99% like the original dw-5000c, has a steel case, and can be had for around $100 off yahoo Japan


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> If you like the look so much you should get a dw-5000-1jf (the reissue) from Japan. Now it looks 99% like the original dw-5000c, has a steel case, and can be had for around $100 off yahoo Japan


I have tried to learn how to use the Yahoo Japan, but everything is in Japanese and I have no clue as to how to go about making purchases on there. $100 is an excellent price for the DW5000-1JF. I would LOVE to buy one.
Is that $100 sales price for a NOS or for a used one in excellent condition? Boy would I love to get my hands on one that's in brand new excellent condition.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I have tried to learn how to use the Yahoo Japan, but everything is in Japanese and I have no clue as to how to go about making purchases on there. $100 is an excellent price for the DW5000-1JF. I would LOVE to buy one.
> Is that $100 sales price for a NOS or for a used one in excellent condition? Boy would I love to get my hands on one that's in brand new excellent condition.


you have to use a 3rd party to bid for you like fromjapan, japamart. To get translations use google chrome. 100 is def. for used; NOS fetches high prices in Japan.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Vincent553 said:


> According to Casio Japan this model will be available again in sometime April.


Which model are you talking about? The DW5000?
Do you have the link with pictures of how it's going to look like when it comes out in April?
I'm getting excited here.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> Which model are you talking about? The DW5000?
> Do you have the link with pictures of how it's going to look like when it comes out in April?
> I'm getting excited here.


I think that post refers to a new batch of the gw.

Anyhow, the dw-5000-1jf is as close as you can get to a modern version of the dw-5000c. A cool benefit is that it (like all modern 50xx series) takes the same resin as the dw-5600e, so it is easily replaced. No hard to find bezels.

I expect casio will put out a 30th anniversary 5000, but it may look different from the original.

I keep a 240 module inside a 20th anniversary project team tough 5000 variant, which is as close as I can get to one of the original dw-5000c test prototypes that are the Grail of all Grails for vintage g collectors.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> you have to use a 3rd party to bid for you like fromjapan, japamart. To get translations use google chrome. 100 is def. for used; NOS fetches high prices in Japan.


I'm looking at fromjapan, but I'm having a very hard time trying to figure out how to use it. It's not user friendly. I wish that it was all in English.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I like this module 240 that you can set the number on each digit. For ex, to set 12:59 you can set 1 then move to set 2 then move to set 5 and move to set 9. No need to keep increment the number from 01 to 59 as in module 1545. But it has NO dual time. Casio should have kept the same functions from 240 in the 1545.

Edit: no duel time in module 240.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

GShockMe said:


> I like this module 240 that you can set the number on each digit. For ex, to set 12:59 you can set 1 then move to set 2 then move to set 5 and move to set 9. No need to keep increment the number from 01 to 59 as in module 1545. It also has dual time. Casio should have kept the same functions from 240 in the 1545.


Yes the 240 was great in that respect
Also the fact you can set it to beep once on the half hour and twice on the hour.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> Yes the 240 was great in that respect
> Also the fact you can set it to beep once on the half hour and twice on the hour.


This is making me want a 5000c, (insert 4 letter word of choice here)!

Try using Japamart, I use them and I like them but I think their fees might be more than fromJapan.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Speaking of the 240 module, I just got this delivered today... totally MINT DW-5200... (except for some small rust marks on the case and some light scuffs on the caseback). The crystal is PERFECT, no scratches or delamination to speak of, and the LCD is PERFECT as well. It was listed on ebay with no battery. I made the seller a fair offer ($80) and she accepted. This seller normally specializes in other things, not watches, and had it listed at $9.99, starting auction. I already have a few of these, but this is the first time I have bought one that needs only resin, no extra work. I popped a new battery in and am waiting for my brazil bezel to arrive. (I am all out of real casio bezels to use). I do have a band, though.

It even has the original slotted (-) screws! It looks like they have never been turned. Sound is crisp, light is bright.... This is my favorite vintage G-shock, even more so than the DW-5000C


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

kung-fusion said:


> Speaking of the 240 module, I just got this delivered today... totally MINT DW-5200... (except for some small rust marks on the case and some light scuffs on the caseback). The crystal is PERFECT, no scratches or delamination to speak of, and the LCD is PERFECT as well. It was listed on ebay with no battery. I made the seller a fair offer ($80) and she accepted. This seller normally specializes in other things, not watches, and had it listed at $9.99, starting auction. I already have a few of these, but this is the first time I have bought one that needs only resin, no extra work. I popped a new battery in and am waiting for my brazil bezel to arrive. (I am all out of real casio bezels to use). I do have a band, though.
> 
> It even has the original slotted (-) screws! It looks like they have never been turned. Sound is crisp, light is bright.... This is my favorite vintage G-shock, even more so than the DW-5000C


Pretty good shape.

Apparently there is a bit of rush, I think you can use WD-40 lubricant oil and Q-tip to clean it.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> Speaking of the 240 module, I just got this delivered today... totally MINT DW-5200... (except for some small rust marks on the case and some light scuffs on the caseback). The crystal is PERFECT, no scratches or delamination to speak of, and the LCD is PERFECT as well. It was listed on ebay with no battery. I made the seller a fair offer ($80) and she accepted. This seller normally specializes in other things, not watches, and had it listed at $9.99, starting auction. I already have a few of these, but this is the first time I have bought one that needs only resin, no extra work. I popped a new battery in and am waiting for my brazil bezel to arrive. (I am all out of real casio bezels to use). I do have a band, though.
> 
> It even has the original slotted (-) screws! It looks like they have never been turned. Sound is crisp, light is bright.... This is my favorite vintage G-shock, even more so than the DW-5000C


I am not familiar with the 5200 vs 5000c differences, why do you like one over the other?


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Fer Guzman said:


> I am not familiar with the 5200 vs 5000c differences, why do you like one over the other?


The only difference between the 5200 and the 5000c is the crystal and I just like the black and yellow a lot. It is also hard to see but it has dark green as well.


----------



## Atomant (Jun 21, 2007)

Someone tell me where to get this model. :-!


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Atomant said:


> Someone tell me where to get this model. :-!


Please ...


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> I think that post refers to a new batch of the gw.
> 
> Anyhow, the dw-5000-1jf is as close as you can get to a modern version of the dw-5000c. A cool benefit is that it (like all modern 50xx series) takes the same resin as the dw-5600e, so it is easily replaced. No hard to find bezels.


Kung, how about the new Bluetooth 5600, the GB5600AA? I reckon that looks quite similar to the DW5000C, its got the brick design and the red border. It isn't a screwback though or '5000'...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-...-supporting-iphone-4s-745013.html#post5424518

My GW5000, I bought it in Hong Kong from a local dealer. based on other forum members they bought theirs online either from ebay, or from Japan retails such as Seiya. See 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/if-i...-you-recommend-seller-532439.html#post3894811
but it does seem you contact them and play the waiting game- until you give up and buy it on ebay and then find they have them in stock a few days later!

And here is one more thing, I bought a gw5000 bezel from tiktox a while back ( when they were rumored to be discontinued) and they were the greyish lettered ones. A while later, about 6 months, I ordered two 5600E bezels for DW5000-1's and I was expecting the them to have the white lettering, however they were EXACTLY the same greyish lettering as the GW5000 bezel I ordered earlier.


----------



## Atomant (Jun 21, 2007)

harald-hans said:


> Please ...


lol thanks buddy.


----------



## craiguk (Sep 2, 2011)

Creation had them on their website last time I looked.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Or at Seiya ...


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

harald-hans said:


> Or at Seiya ...


Currently out of stock at Seiya.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

charger01 said:


> It's just too precious (for my use) to wear. I only use GW-M5610 all time.


And also very overpriced when you can get the same module inside the same style GWM5610-1 for $300 less for only $100. I just cannot get myself to spend $400 for the GW5000 just because it has a stainless steel case with a screw back. Plus the GW5000 is boring looking with the grayish colored crystal. The GWM5610-1 has a much nicer looking and a livelier and more colorful looking crystal that mimics the original DW5000C-1A that was made back in 1983.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> And also very overpriced when you can get the same module inside the same style GWM5610-1 for $300 less for only $100. I just cannot get myself to spend $400 for the GW5000 just because it has a stainless steel case with a screw back. Plus the GW5000 is boring looking with the grayish colored crystal. The GWM5610-1 has a much nicer looking and a livelier and more colorful looking crystal that mimics the original DW5000C-1A that was made back in 1983.


If you ever will own or wear a GW-5000 for a few days you will see and notice that it is worth every USD of the price difference to a GWM5610 or whatever ...


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

harald-hans said:


> If you ever will own or wear a GW-5000 for a few days you will see and notice that it is worth every USD of the price difference to a GWM5610 or whatever ...


Not me. I had and sold GW-5000. Bought GW-M5610 and I'm happy with it.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

harald-hans said:


> If you ever will own or wear a GW-5000 for a few days you will see and notice that it is worth every USD of the price difference to a GWM5610 or whatever ...


LOL.....I don't think so. I already own the DW5000SL Spike Lee that I purchased brand new for $57 in 2008. My DW5000SL is not atomic solar, but it's all stainless steel and it has a screw back and it feels very good on my wrist. But like I said, no Casio G-Shock screw back is worth $400 to me no matter what it does. $400 is a waste of money to me.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

The GW5000 overpriced?
Maybe.. but bear in mind the cost of labor in Japan is high.
Value is in the eye of beholder and strictly speaking is all about, pleasure of ownership, exclusivity, heritage and QUALITY the true made in Japan quality.
I agree the module inside is nothing special.. but i'm telling you the GW5000 is destined for greatness..
Not sure whether i can say the same for a GWM5610 made in China.


----------



## muto (Oct 17, 2012)

I have both and they feel very different. Both are great watches but i don't regret spending over $400 to get the 5000. Buying more g-shocks feels unnecessary now... however finding vintage 5xxx series would be a nice surprise.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

The only time that I would buy a GW5000 is when the price drops to less than or around the $200 mark.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> The only time that I would buy a GW5000 is when the price drops to less than or around the $200 mark.


Well you'll need to look at Pre-owned because new it will never be 200. I have seen one GW-5000 sell below 200 and it sold in about 10-15 minutes.

Cost to produce vs msrp will always be dramatically different in watches. Your GW-M5610 probably costs Casio 10 bucks to make an they sell it for much more. Plus the dealers need to make a profit too and no dealer is going to invest 100-200 to make 10-20. The GW-5000 is not overpriced. If it was overpriced it wouldn't be selling out, the market has dictated 400~ish is the market value new and 250-350 is the market value used.

If this got discontinued today it would jump 20-50 bucks in value second hand in less than a month and probably 50-100 in a year or two because a lot of people want it.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

I slightly take my first paragraph back. If it is ever sold in the USA I can see it being sold for around 250-300 new. We pay a lot because of the yen-dollar exchange.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

The only reason why the GW5000 is demanding so much money is because it has an all stainless steel case and a screw back. If the GW5000 were to have an all resin case, it would probably sell for $100 just like the GWM5610-1. Let's face it. People are willing to pay a lot more ($300 more) to own an all stainless steel screw back G-Shock atomic solar watch. 

I must admit that if the GW5000 had the red and white line around its perimeter and the same exact designs and colors on the crystal just like my GWM5610-1 does, then I might consider spending the $400 to buy it. I just cannot get myself to like the drab gray color and the design of the crystal on the GW5000. It looks very boring and it definitely doesn't look as nice as the colorful GWM5610-1 crystal with the red and white lines on it to mimic the first original DW5000C-1A G-Shock that Casio made in 1983. If the GW5000 looked anything like my GWM5610-1 and like the original DW5000C-1A, I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

samael_6978 said:


> Not me. I had and sold GW-5000. Bought GW-M5610 and I'm happy with it.


I also own the GWM5610-1 and I absolutely LOVE it. I'm actually wearing it right now while typing this post. I cannot get my eyes of it. I feel like it's 1983 again and that I'm wearing my original DW5000C-1A.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Personally I would be a bit reluctant if one day a friend tells me to handover my GW-5000 to him because he isn't a WIS and he never knows, even in his sweetest dreams that a digital Casio watch costs like $400. Money isn't the true problem, I could have lent him $400 without hope for a reimbursement in near future but it's different with the watch, I made that watch my personal favourite item, wearing it with a collector's mind and the sentimental value can't be monetized.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

One more question about the GW-5000 - I am not sure but I think I have seen a "Black" version (negative display) of the GW-5000 here in the forum ...

Does it exist ? I have searched but found nothing ...


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

GW-5000B it exists: it is called my true grail... It has a composite bracelet waiting for it to be reunited with...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

harald-hans said:


> One more question about the GW-5000 - I am not sure but I think I have seen a "Black" version (negative display) of the GW-5000 here in the forum ...
> 
> Does it exist ? I have searched but found nothing ...


It's the GW-5000B


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

isezumi said:


> GW-5000B it exists: it is called my true grail... It has a composite bracelet waiting for it to be reunited with...


It would be top of the top |>


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

And please where can I buy this ?


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

harald-hans said:


> And please where can I buy this ?


I'll let you know if I find some: you'll do the same?


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

isezumi said:


> I'll let you know if I find some: you'll do the same?


Oh yes ...

BTW - I have send an email to Seiya-san and asked him if it is possible to order this watch from him - I will let you know when he is answering my email.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> The only reason why the GW5000 is demanding so much money is because it has an all stainless steel case and a screw back. If the GW5000 were to have an all resin case, it would probably sell for $100 just like the GWM5610-1. Let's face it. People are willing to pay a lot more ($300 more) to own an all stainless steel screw back G-Shock atomic solar watch.
> 
> I must admit that if the GW5000 had the red and white line around its perimeter and the same exact designs and colors on the crystal just like my GWM5610-1 does, then I might consider spending the $400 to buy it. I just cannot get myself to like the drab gray color and the design of the crystal on the GW5000. It looks very boring and it definitely doesn't look as nice as the colorful GWM5610-1 crystal with the red and white lines on it to mimic the first original DW5000C-1A G-Shock that Casio made in 1983. If the GW5000 looked anything like my GWM5610-1 and like the original DW5000C-1A, I would buy it in a heartbeat.


Actually it is the DLC (not to be confused with black ion plating - the cheaper black coating). Any watch or part with DLC costs much more. Even the individual bezel screws on the atomic frog.... plain screws are like $3, and DLC coated are $12 each. Other stainless steel screwbacks in recent times (like the spike lee) had a much lower retail price - and no DLC.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

harald-hans said:


> Oh yes ...
> 
> BTW - I have send an email to Seiya-san and asked him if it is possible to order this watch from him - I will let you know when he is answering my email.


GW-5000B has been discontinued. I just sold 2. You can see one at least once a month on yahoo auctions Japan but expect to pay 650+ if your in the USA due to the yen-dollar exchange.

The resin also adds to the price. The resin is much more comfortable then the gwm5610.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> Actually it is the DLC (not to be confused with black ion plating - the cheaper black coating). Any watch or part with DLC costs much more. Even the individual bezel screws on the atomic frog.... plain screws are like $3, and DLC coated are $12 each. Other stainless steel screwbacks in recent times (like the spike lee) had a much lower retail price - and no DLC.


And the resin, which isn't as expensive but it still adds some money, and is muh more comfortable than gwm5610


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Fer Guzman said:


> And the resin, which isn't as expensive but it still adds some money, and is muh more comfortable than gwm5610


The GW-5000 resin is definitely more comfortable than nearly any other G-shock, but it is the cheapest part of the watch. Replacement bezels are around $5, and replacement bands are around $15. (Or course, the GW-5000B band, with the DLC buckle, costs much more ($40). Which again makes the point that any part with DLC is going to dramatically drive up the price. (The buttons on the GW-5000B are also DLC coated, and they are much more expensive to replace than the GW-5000 buttons)

You can put GW-5000 resin on any modern DW-5000 screwback, or any DW-5600E (they are the same size) so if someone wants the resin alone, getting a DW-5600E and putting GW-5000 resin on it is the cheapest way to go.

I do think that the GW-5000 resin is overrated. I have my GW-5000 on a composite bracelet because I didn't like that the resin showed signs of wear so quickly. It is like a high performance tire that has great stopping power but a short lifespan. I prefer the more durable DW-5600E resin.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I also prefer the DW5600E resin bezel and band too


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

harald-hans said:


> One more question about the GW-5000 - I am not sure but I think I have seen a "Black" version (negative display) of the GW-5000 here in the forum ...
> 
> Does it exist ? I have searched but found nothing ...


Just trolling.. 























GW5000B on composite bracket next to GW5000. I think DLC on callback is worthy. All of my old comeback DW5000-1JF, DW5700, DW5600C are scratched up.


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> GW-5000B has been discontinued. I just sold 2. You can see one at least once a month on yahoo auctions Japan but expect to pay 650+ if your in the USA due to the yen-dollar exchange.
> 
> The resin also adds to the price. The resin is much more comfortable then the gwm5610.


Crap, too late!!! :-(


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I also prefer the DW5600E resin bezel and band too


I def don't think you need the GW-5000 bezel, but have you tried the GW-5000 strap vs 5600e strap?


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> I def don't think you need the GW-5000 bezel, but have you tried the GW-5000 strap vs 5600e strap?


No, I have never tried the GW5000 strap on my GWM5610-1 or on my regular DW5600E. Lots of people say that it's an excellent strap, but they complain that it shows lots of wear very quickly. I don't care for a strap that wears out quickly like this.


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

I was actually thinking about trying out a DW-5600MS strap on my GW-5000B just for a more stiff strap and keeping that stealthy look.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> No, I have never tried the GW5000 strap on my GWM5610-1 or on my regular DW5600E. Lots of people say that it's an excellent strap, but they complain that it shows lots of wear very quickly. I don't care for a strap that wears out quickly like this.


I don't think it is really fair to say you prefer one over the other if you have no experience with one of the things you are comparing.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> No, I have never tried the GW5000 strap on my GWM5610-1 or on my regular DW5600E. Lots of people say that it's an excellent strap, but they complain that it shows lots of wear very quickly. I don't care for a strap that wears out quickly like this.


I don't know that it wears more quickly, it would make sense since it is softer, but what I meant is it shows wear (as in sweat, debris, dirtiness, scratches quicker) not necessarily that it will last less since I haven't had it long enough to conclude that.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> I don't think it is really fair to say you prefer one over the other if you have no experience with one of the things you are comparing.


+1

The classic blank statement and comparison indeed.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

beautiful Sunday afternoon!


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

did you sell both GW5000B models you had? I thought you were keeping one of each? I remember you had it on ebay for $650 or $700. What did it eventually sell for?



Fer Guzman said:


> GW-5000B has been discontinued. I just sold 2. You can see one at least once a month on yahoo auctions Japan but expect to pay 650+ if your in the USA due to the yen-dollar exchange.
> 
> The resin also adds to the price. The resin is much more comfortable then the gwm5610.


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

My GW-5000 says hello. I stand by my assertion that this could legitimately be called the "best all-around watch in the world".










Cheers!

Dave


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

avusblue said:


> My GW-5000 says hello. I stand by my assertion that this could legitimately be called the "best all-around watch in the world".


I completely agree.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

isezumi said:


> I'll let you know if I find some: you'll do the same?


Here is one ...


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

harald-hans said:


> Here is one ...


That's a pretty reasonable price for Gravity. I always find them super expensive for just about any g-shock that they list (of course it isn't cheap but these never are).


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

avusblue said:


> My GW-5000 says hello. I stand by my assertion that this could legitimately be called the "best all-around watch in the world".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


|> Looks like we're set mate. ;-) b-)









Cheers!


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

$359 at Amazon.com Japan. There's no need to overpay for it. Buy it from Amazon.com Japan.

Amazon.co.jp�F [ƒJƒVƒI]CASIO ˜rŽžŒv G-SHOCK ƒW�[ƒVƒ‡ƒbƒN ORIGIN ƒ^ƒtƒ\�[ƒ‰�[ "d"gŽžŒv MULTIBAND6 GW-5000-1JF ƒ�ƒ"ƒY: ˜rŽžŒv


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

Fer Guzman said:


> I don't know that it wears more quickly, it would make sense since it is softer, but what I meant is it shows wear (as in sweat, debris, dirtiness, scratches quicker) not necessarily that it will last less since I haven't had it long enough to conclude that.


I have GW-5000 resin on all my squares. I actually changed my beater resin from 5000SL resin because I think that sweat, dirt, grease, and Chlorine rinse right off instead of sticking to it. Also after a pretty decent amount of time on the watches it has very few scratches. Can't comment on longer term durability yet though, but happy with it so far.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

I might be in the minority but I feel the basic resin from say the GW5600 is more comfortable and sustantial than the GW5000 resin material. I just don't find the watch comfortable to wear and maybe it is due to the heavier nature of the watch with the seemingly to me, flimsier feel of the resin band of the GW5000. I may swap resin of the GW5000 out with (hopefully mod-free) the stealth resin and band from a DW5600MS.


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

^^
Agree 100%


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I agree 100% too. I like the GWM5600 and GWM5610 better than the GW5000.


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

I was actually talking about the earlier GW5600 not the newer GW-M5600 and GW-M5610. On the surface, the GW5600 looks almost identical to the GW-5000. That I like, but as stated above the feel and fit of the GW5000 I did not care for.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't care for the feel, the fit and the overinflated $400 price of the GW5000 either.


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

I can agree with you 100% on that one!



Tick Toc said:


> I don't care for the feel, the fit and the overinflated $400 price of the GW5000 either.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> I don't care for the feel, the fit and the overinflated $400 price of the GW5000 either.


You don't care for the feel and fit of a watch you have never held or worn?

Another useless post... don't you have anything better to do?


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> You don't care for the feel and fit of a watch you have never held or worn?
> 
> Another useless post... don't you have anything better to do?


I don't think that there's much of a difference in the feel when wearing the GW5000 and the GWM5610-1. If there is a difference, there's probably not much.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Tick Toc said:


> I don't think that there's much of a difference in the feel when wearing the GW5000 and the GWM5610-1. If there is a difference, there's probably not much.


Well, I care for GW5000 and I can say that IT FEELS GOOD. GWM5610 is just light and not there. I can feel the weight of GW5000 and I know it's a real deal.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> I don't think that there's much of a difference in the feel when wearing the GW5000 and the GWM5610-1. If there is a difference, there's probably not much.


Sorry about my tone in my last post. But your last 40 or so posts all say the same thing. Gwm5610 is God's gift to watches and gw-5000 is not worth it. I respect your opinion but you don't need to state it 30 or 40 times and pretend you have first hand experience with the gw-5000 when you don't.


----------



## tomd1107 (Mar 16, 2012)

Is there really no pop corn emoticon?


----------



## vala (Nov 23, 2011)

stpete said:


> I have GW-5000 resin on all my squares. I actually changed my beater resin from 5000SL resin because I think that sweat, dirt, grease, and Chlorine rinse right off instead of sticking to it. Also after a pretty decent amount of time on the watches it has very few scratches. Can't comment on longer term durability yet though, but happy with it so far.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


My GW-5000 is my beater and tbh I have noticed it staying cleaner then the GWM-5600 I had before, especially after its get's washed.


----------



## vala (Nov 23, 2011)

Tick Toc - are you sure you just don't feel this way JUST because of the price?

It's a lot of money. Some people buy it others won't. Whether it's worth the money can only be judged, IMO, by those who've PAID up for it.
For me, yes I stumped up and purchased it.

Is it different compared to my GWM-5600?
Honestly, nothing that in the real world I'd pay attention to aside from it's a bit heavier. An extra time band doesn't really apply unless you travel to that area......a lot. Softer resin, well I think that can be offset by the fact the cheaper alternatives are lighter, thus you don't feel them as much on your wrist. Whereas this one you do so maybe Casio wanted the wearer to be comfortable with it? Maybe?

In your other thread (the bargain Frogman), you banged on and on about one particular thing all the time. The answers never really changed. And to be honest I think the main questions that get answered here will always produce the same sort of answers.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I don't think that there's much of a difference in the feel when wearing the GW5000 and the GWM5610-1. If there is a difference, there's probably not much.


There is a noticeable difference, it is heftier, more comfortable, the build feels better, like it would last longer, at first I didn't like the caseback but I love it now and the finish is awesome, and although I cannot see it, I love that the case is finished in that dark color. And you also have to keep things in perspective. When the GW-5000 was released it was 2009, the module was not in the GW-m5610 until last year I believe. And the S5600 was not that far off from the GW-5000 in terms of price. This may cause you to ask, why haven't they dropped the price? Because they make a batch and it sells fairly quickly.

It has been a while since I used a GW-5600J and the band is different than the 5600e/m5600/m5610 but I still believe the GW-5000 resin is the most comfortable with a close second being the thicker resin from the GS-1300B.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I respect your views about the GW5000. I'm sure that it's an excellent quality top notch watch. I have no doubts about that. The quirk that I have about the GW5000 is that I don't like the dark gray colored crystal and the dark colored DLC stainless steel case. I prefer the shiny stainless steel case and more colorful and lively crystal with the red and white lines around the perimeter of the crystal that gives the watch the original DW5000C-1A look to it.


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

Off topic:
Yeah, we know: you have mentioned that before as well...

To each his/her opinion, don't you think? Get over it already with the broken record player act, please...

On topic: I am surprised to hear some reports of the resin being somewhat more 'durable' than was thought due to the resin being softer and such.
Really hoping to get this model and wearing it in all its glory! 

Btw, backup bezel and resin of the exact sort are still available I read sonewhere: can anyone confirm this, please? Thanks


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Yep. Spares band and bezel are every where. Tiktox, pacparts, eBay have them.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

isezumi said:


> Off topic:
> Yeah, we know: you have mentioned that before as well...
> 
> To each his/her opinion, don't you think? Get over it already with the broken record player act, please...


The fact that it's mentioned over and over again that the GW5000 has softer resin and a DLC stainless steel case is a broken record payer act too.

Look, I'm not dissing the GW5000. I'm sure that it's a very durable and high quality watch. I don't deny that. It's a stainless steel screw back and I love stainless steel screw back G-Shocks. I own a few DW5000SL Spike Lee G-Shocks and I love them. I purchased all of my DW5000SL watches brand new at very affordable prices. I would love to own a GW5000 if the price was more reasonable and if it cost under $300 brand new. The ONLY thing that keeps me from buying one brand new is the price. Other than that, I don't have anything against the watch.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Tick Toc,
If you have multiple DW5000SL's, then look no further. Just remove the backlight image on one of them and it will look almost exactly like the original DW5000C. Now you can leave GW5000 alone and wait to see how the new GW/DW5000 will be.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm waiting for Casio to release a newer GW5000 that can become a reissue DW5000C-1A with the red and white lines around the perimeter of the crystal. I would buy one in a heartbeat. Maybe they can call it the GW5000C-1A.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I'm waiting for Casio to release a newer GW5000 that can become a reissue DW5000C-1A with the red and white lines around the perimeter of the crystal. I would buy one in a heartbeat. Maybe they can call it the GW5000C-1A.


get ready to pay 450-500 at least if it comes out.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> get ready to pay 450-500 at least if it comes out.


I would definitely buy one if it came out looking exactly like the DW5000C-1A with the shiny stainless steel screw back case without the DLC coating on it.


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Can one fit the band from the GW 5000B on the GW 5000 ?


----------



## Watchphile (Feb 21, 2012)

Arco10 said:


> Can one fit the band from the GW 5000B on the GW 5000 ?


Yes.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Arco10 said:


> Can one fit the band from the GW 5000B on the GW 5000 ?


It is the exact same band, the buckle is the only difference.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I would definitely buy one if it came out looking exactly like the DW5000C-1A with the shiny stainless steel screw back case without the DLC coating on it.


I don't think they would release that because the GW-5000 is suppose to s a tribute to the old mixed with the newest technologies so regular screwback would not fit that. I want them to put a superilluminator on it and I can see them releasing it with a gold case and screwback or even in titanium.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> I would definitely buy one if it came out looking exactly like the DW5000C-1A with the shiny stainless steel screw back case without the DLC coating on it.


So you wouldn't buy this? Just because of the DLC? I would totally buy this, with the 240 module... come on


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> So you wouldn't buy this? Just because of the DLC? I would totally buy this, with the 240 module... come on


I just got insanely exited for any 30 yr anniversary screwbacks


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> So you wouldn't buy this? Just because of the DLC? I would totally buy this, with the 240 module... come on


555 good one. I'd buy 5 of them and 10 set of spare bezels, lol.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Tick Toc said:


> I'm waiting for Casio to release a newer GW5000 that can become a reissue DW5000C-1A with the red and white lines around the perimeter of the crystal. I would buy one in a heartbeat. Maybe they can call it the GW5000C-1A.


Based on your requirements, it sounds like you need to do your own mod. Buy a screw back DW-5xxx and then swap out the crystal for a different one (there have been many variations of the DW-5xxx, so there should be a crystal that appeals to you). Of course, not all of them are stocked by CASIO or PacParts, so you'll have to do some investigation.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

pacparts has GW5000B resin/bezel in stock now. a bit pricey tho. I placed an order awhile back, just got the email it shipped.


----------



## vala (Nov 23, 2011)

TZA said:


> pacparts has GW5000B resin/bezel in stock now. a bit pricey tho. I placed an order awhile back, just got the email it shipped.


Do you know if they can also supply the DLC coated buttons and screws?


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

vala said:


> Do you know if they can also supply the DLC coated buttons and screws?


They have the part listed but it is like $10 per button.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

anybody up for a project? I'd like to see the GW5000 with dlc buttons and buckle. I have to admit, I'm not entirely sure I'd pull it off. although I'm sure it's a very simple DIY.

the strap I got coming will be extra of course 8)

c'mon, let's see one1!!!


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> They have the part listed but it is like $10 per button.


Buttons are really expensive, I originally thought it was 12 for all 4 hahaha, it's 12 per DLC button. So for more than the price of a DW-5600e you get 4 DLC buttons.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

TZA said:


> anybody up for a project? I'd like to see the GW5000 with dlc buttons and buckle. I have to admit, I'm not entirely sure I'd pull it off. although I'm sure it's a very simple DIY.
> 
> the strap I got coming will be extra of course 8)
> 
> c'mon, let's see one1!!!


Strap: check. DLC buttons have been ordered but I accidentally ordered 2 not 4, so I am waiting for 2 more and then I will swap out the buttons. You also forgot the black screws, which I have. So mod request accepted, but it will take about 3-4 weeks for the other 2 buttons to get here.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> Strap: check. DLC buttons have been ordered but I accidentally ordered 2 not 4, so I am waiting for 2 more and then I will swap out the buttons. You also forgot the black screws, which I have. So mod request accepted, but it will take about 3-4 weeks for the other 2 buttons to get here.


I can't wait to see pics! of course you can have one side completely dlc, the other stock. thanks!


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

ugh, so i clicked on a few more parts for the GW5000B on pacparts. my total was $5.36... not bad... 



except S/H is $11.50! anybody in SoCal wanna pick these parts up for me. haha.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

I think it's a flat fee unless you spend more than 200


----------



## SheepOnDrugs (Oct 22, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> Yes the 240 was great in that respect
> Also the fact you can set it to beep once on the half hour and twice on the hour.


Is there ANY other module to do that?? (to beep once on the half hour and twice on the hour)


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

SheepOnDrugs said:


> Is there ANY other module to do that?? (to beep once on the half hour and twice on the hour)


A lot of the Marlin modules did that.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> A lot of the Marlin modules did that.


The tw-7000 I just purchased also has the capability,


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Fer Guzman said:


> The tw-7000 I just purchased also has the capability,


DW-300 as well....

But of the G-shock line, I think only the 240 module does that.


----------



## SheepOnDrugs (Oct 22, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> A lot of the Marlin modules did that.


Marlin is just not my beer. Its a nice CASIO watch, but is just too tiny for my taste. 
Let me ask u another question if u please. Will and which Marlin module will fit in the old style screw-back style (5600C) ? What about the 5600E case? Thanks.



Fer Guzman said:


> The tw-7000 I just purchased also has the capability,


Wow ... so it was You!  Nice hit.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

SheepOnDrugs said:


> Marlin is just not my beer. Its a nice CASIO watch, but is just too tiny for my taste.
> Let me ask u another question if u please. Will and which Marlin module will fit in the old style screw-back style (5600C) ? What about the 5600E case? Thanks.


Marlin 106 module fits in a DW-5600C case. But it doesn't look very good because the digits are so slim. The DW-5600E case has the alarm on the back instead of the front, so putting a marlin module in a DW-5600E case would not work.


----------



## muto (Oct 17, 2012)

TZA said:


> ugh, so i clicked on a few more parts for the GW5000B on pacparts. my total was $5.36... not bad...
> 
> except S/H is $11.50! anybody in SoCal wanna pick these parts up for me. haha.


It's better than $36 international shipping. I cancelled my order when they asked if it is OK.


----------



## vala (Nov 23, 2011)

Fer Guzman said:


> Strap: check. DLC buttons have been ordered but I accidentally ordered 2 not 4, so I am waiting for 2 more and then I will swap out the buttons. You also forgot the black screws, which I have. So mod request accepted, but it will take about 3-4 weeks for the other 2 buttons to get here.


Looking forward to seeing this. I'd like to do this but the cost of international shopping is off putting.
Need to find where I can get them from in the UK or at least Europe.


----------



## Watchphile (Feb 21, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> Strap: check. DLC buttons have been ordered but I accidentally ordered 2 not 4, so I am waiting for 2 more and then I will swap out the buttons. You also forgot the black screws, which I have. So mod request accepted, but it will take about 3-4 weeks for the other 2 buttons to get here.


I am sure a lot of people (myself included) would look forward to seeing the results, and if it's at all possible, please provide a tutorial on button swapping (though it's fairly straightforward from what I am hearing, but you'll never truly know unless one has done it first hand).


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

Excuse me in advance, but I really need to express this...

Today, I wore my GW-M5610TH for the first time and I fell in love with the negative display... I have to contain the urge to mod it with the composite bracelets I ordered... Now more than ever I am yearning for the GW-5000B (new one) and to mod that to make it my office watch... I knew I was addicted, but this is abnormal...

Rant over... Once again my apologies...


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Fer Guzman said:


> The tw-7000 I just purchased also has the capability,


Yes, it's one of the features I really appreciate. Of course, it would be cool if it could do what the G-7800 can... and that is have an "effective" time range so that it doesn't beep outside this (like when you're sleeping).

Also, once you have the alarm working, I think you'll appreciate the loudness. It's much better than your typical G-Shock. |>


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

vala said:


> Looking forward to seeing this. I'd like to do this but the cost of international shopping is off putting.
> Need to find where I can get them from in the UK or at least Europe.


Look for Casio Europe distributors on Casio Europe's website, they should have the parts.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

isezumi said:


> Excuse me in advance, but I really need to express this...
> 
> Today, I wore my GW-M5610TH for the first time and I fell in love with the negative display... I have to contain the urge to mod it with the composite bracelets I ordered... Now more than ever I am yearning for the GW-5000B (new one) and to mod that to make it my office watch... I knew I was addicted, but this is abnormal...
> 
> Rant over... Once again my apologies...


I have seen some pretty minty GW-5000B in Japan but they usually go for 650USD + in Japan, but only once have I seen a new one, literally never taken out of the plastic around the head. BRAND NEW....the lowest the seller would take was 1k USD, no joke. But it was the best example I have seen.


----------



## muto (Oct 17, 2012)

I think the GW5000 is the best watch i have ever owned, expensive but worth it! It's my new main watch/beater, lets see how it will last . The 5610 is great but have not touched it after i got 5000.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

The GW5000 is the most luxurious G-Shock i own. I know, oxymoron, but it is.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

just recieved my GW5000B strap/bezel from pacparts. Ive got my other spare set side by side and looks like the words on the bezel are slightly darker, stealthier, than the original. I kno some of yous have already pointed it out but this way I'm able to see firsthand. looks cool 8) ive never been a fan of the shiny buckle, even though it matches the buttons on the 5000. 

i really want to just swap everything out with DLC. but course leave it positive. waiting patiently for pics from FG!


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Just saw a good sale on Rakuten. 4 in stock, close to $300

Rakuten: [Rakuten International Shipping Services]- Shopping Japanese products from Japan


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

No doubt it's sold out now.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

GShockMe said:


> No doubt it's sold out now.


The $306.92 selling price was an EXCELLENT price! That's the LOWEST price that I've ever seen this model sell for.
Can one purchase from the seller who was selling the GW5000-1JF with a regular credit card or do you need to buy from him using only PayPal?


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> The $306.92 selling price was an EXCELLENT price! That's the LOWEST price that I've ever seen this model sell for.
> Can one purchase from the seller who was selling the GW5000-1JF with a regular credit card or do you need to buy from him using only PayPal?


Supposed to be paypal only for international sales (from this seller). But I think if you use a credit card, the shop may notify you to please pay with paypal and invoice you. At least, this is what has happened with other Rakuten sellers in the past. Some sellers simply cancel the orders if you don't follow instructions.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> Supposed to be paypal only for international sales (from this seller). But I think if you use a credit card, the shop may notify you to please pay with paypal and invoice you. At least, this is what has happened with other Rakuten sellers in the past. Some sellers simply cancel the orders if you don't follow instructions.


I ordered from this seller and I used my VISA credit card when I put the order thru. I have this same VISA card as my "primary" Ebay credit card and it's connected and set up with my PayPal account, but I didn't use PayPal when I put my order thru.
When I put my order thru, it requested for only my credit card information and I entered all of my credit card information. It didn't request me to pay with PayPal. After I entered all my information, it took all my information and I was sent an order confirmation for my purchase at my email address.
I didn't see anywhere that PayPal is required in order to do the purchase transaction. I'm hoping that my order will go thru without any problems. What do you think?


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> I ordered from this seller and I used my VISA credit card when I put the order thru. I have this same VISA card as my "primary" Ebay credit card and it's connected and set up with my PayPal account, but I didn't use PayPal when I put my order thru.
> When I put my order thru, it requested my credit card information and I entered all of my credit card information. After I entered all my information, it took all my information and I was sent an order confirmation for my purchase at my email address.
> I didn't see anywhere that PayPal is required in order to do the purchase transaction. I'm hoping that my order will go thru without any problems. What do you think?


Tell you the truth, I did the exact same thing as you... (I wanted a second gw-5000 to keep as a collectible). I saw the paypal only stuff on the seller's page after ordering. I think a lot of international buyers make this mistake because some sellers take paypal and some don't. (I have ordered on rakuten many times and when a seller doesn't like my payment they usually email and ask if I can send as paypal.)

I think the seller will contact you with a paypal invoice and you can pay again with paypal. Just wait a couple days.

But please don't send the seller a bunch of emails and track every aspect of this order!


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

here's round two...


^^^ sold out now.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion,
I'm just going to sit back and wait.
Do you really think that the seller will send both you and I an email to ask us to pay for the watch with our PayPal account?

Also, how many GW-5000-1JF G-Shock screw backs did you purchase from this seller at the low $292 price? The price came out to $306.92 with the tax. I don't think that I will find the GW-5000-1JF that cheap under $300 ever again. It's worth purchasing 1 or 2 of this particular model at this price point under $300.

kung-fusion,
Did you buy just 1 or more than one Gw-5000-1JF? 

I purchased 2 out of the last 4 atomic solar GW5000-1JF watches that the seller had in stock on his website. I will use one as a daily wearer in rotation with my 2 atomic solar GWM5610-1's and with my 2 atomic solar GW9200 Risemans while I keep the 2nd one in NOS condition as a dresk/drawer queen inside its tin and box.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> kung-fusion,
> I'm just going to sit back and wait.
> Do you really think that the seller will send both you and I an email to ask us to pay for the watch with our PayPal account?
> 
> ...


I ordered one. I already have one, so more than that would have been excessive! Just sit back and wait. I don't know what the seller will do.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> I ordered one. I already have one, so more than that would have been excessive! Just sit back and wait. I don't know what the seller will do.


Yeah, I'm just going to sit back and wait to see what the seller is going to do.

And that's cool........you will have 2 GW-5000-1JF screw backs on hand after you receive this one that you just ordered.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Lol! Seems like a lot of ya are obsessed with this particular model. Not that I mind though.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

they don't come in a tin, they come in the JDM packaging, which I prefer. 300 new is AWESOME.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Fer Guzman said:


> they don't come in a tin, they come in the JDM packaging, which I prefer. 300 new is AWESOME.


I guess that's another plus for the GW-5000B then. The tin for that must add about $100.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I just hope that this order isn't going to be a clusterf**ck like it was with Watchhut order when they had the GW1000 frogman for $360.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

psweeting said:


> I guess that's another plus for the GW-5000B then. The tin for that must add about $100.


Good point, and the gw5000b tin is a grey color, it looks very nice


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> I just hope that this order isn't going to be a clusterf**ck like it was with Watchhut order when they had the GW1000 frogman for $360.


It won't be. This is nowhere near as good of a deal as the GWF-1000BS deal, and there were only 4 in stock when I posted, and it is not going in and out of stock like the GWF-1000BS did.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

If Kung gets it and Tick Toc doesn't again, he will officially have the worst luck haha, but I hope you both do.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Fer Guzman said:


> If Kung gets it and Tick Toc doesn't again, he will officially have the worst luck haha, but I hope you both do.


If that happens I will sell it to Tick Toc for $300 shipped, as long as he promises to stop talking about the GWM-5610


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> It won't be. This is nowhere near as good of a deal as the GWF-1000BS deal, and there were only 4 in stock when I posted, and it is not going in and out of stock like the GWF-1000BS did.


I wonder who purchased the 4th last watch that was in stock? I was tempted to buy all 3 that were left over, but didn't want to spend $920.76 for 3 screw back GW-5000-1JF G-Shocks. I think that 2 will be enough for me.

kung-fusion,
Was there more than 4 units in stock (5 in stock?) when you actually found the GW-5000-1JF for sale on the Rakuten website? In other words, was there only 4 units left in stock after you purchased yours from them?


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> If that happens I will sell it to Tick Toc for $300 shipped, as long as he promises to stop talking about the GWM-5610


Thank you for your great generosity and kindness kung-fusion. May God bless you.


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> If that happens I will sell it to Tick Toc for $300 shipped, as long as he promises to stop talking about the GWM-5610


Respect!


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

isezumi said:


> Respect!


+1


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

The great Seiya has the GW-5000-1JF back in stock again for $408.

SeiyaJapan | Grand Seiko | G-Shock | Seiko Spirit | Prospex | Marinemaster | Citizen | CASIO G shock GW-5000-1JF MULTI BAND 6 JAPAN MADE


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

that's nice of you KungFusion... I've always known you as a knowledgable and one-of-a-kind member on f17.

on the other hand, the second part of your statement may or may not hold true. depending on if tick toc recieves the 5000, we may all end up hearing, as we already know, how great the 5000 is!

FWIW, seiya has had the 5000 in stock for quite some time. maybe two wks now. but don't know how many he has. and in all honesty, $100 _isn't_ that much more. I may be in the minority here, but for a great watch and the thought of sketchy sellers/lurkers trying to rip us off, I'd pay it. and I did. I know some of you may say, "well I could buy one or two more Gs!" yea you could, but that's your decision. this is just my $0.02.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> If that happens I will sell it to Tick Toc for $300 shipped, as long as he promises to stop talking about the GWM-5610


I still want to hear from Tick Toc for one more time when he compares GWM5610 with GW5000. Let's see if the naysayer will be converted (I did, actually).

And you're great, kung, as always.

BTW I'm glad that it was sold out when I saw this or I might press that buy button in a heartbeat. And it proves that this forum is still a dangerous place to visit when you try to thin the collection.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

GShockMe said:


> I still want to hear from Tick Toc for one more time when he compares GWM5610 with GW5000. Let's see if the naysayer will be converted (I did, actually).
> 
> And you're great, kung, as always.


I will definitely chime in on the differences between both watches if my order doesn't get screwed up and if I receive the GW-5000-1JF G-Shocks that I ordered. I can't believe that I ordered 2 of them. It was kind of a compulsive last moment decision just after I already placed my order thru for the 1st one. I don't know what got over me, but I just had to have another 2nd one. I just can't believe it. Am I normal?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I will definitely chime in on the differences between both watches if my order doesn't get screwed up and if I receive the GW-5000-1JF G-Shocks that I ordered. I can't believe that I ordered 2 of them. It was kind of a compulsive last moment decision just after I already placed my order thru for the 1st one. I don't know what got over me, but I just had to have another 2nd one. I just can't believe it. Am I normal?


I have three. When Katsu had them I ordered two because I seriously thought it would be a one year run again like last time and last time in 2010/2011 the used one's were selling in less than an hour.


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

@Tick Toc...are any of us normal?! I have two GW-5000's and a GW-5000B. You are normal among us!


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

@tick toc ~ if you change your mind when you do receive them you'll have no problem unloading them. guaranteed!


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Any news yet on whether or not they credit card transaction went thru for the watch or are you still waiting for a response from the seller to see if he tells you to put the order thru using PayPal? I myself haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> Any news yet on whether or not they credit card transaction went thru for the watch or are you still waiting for a response from the seller to see if he tells you to put the order thru using PayPal? I myself haven't heard anything yet.


It is just past midnight on Monday morning in Japan--give it some time


----------



## MCZK (Dec 4, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> Any news yet on whether or not they credit card transaction went thru for the watch or are you still waiting for a response from the seller to see if he tells you to put the order thru using PayPal? I myself haven't heard anything yet.


Hi Tick Toc, I hope you get your 5000s. I was lucky enough to get one a few weeks back from a different seller for a similar price. Please bear in mind that the USD cost that you saw when you ordered will not necessarily be exactly the same as the cost you are finally charged. Most sellers seem to charge your card when they ship the watch so the final cost is dependent on the JPY to USD rate at that point in time. This is obviously no fault of the seller, they just charge in JPY and have no control of the constant fluctuations of currency. Who knows? If the yen is weaker against the dollar when they charge you may get it even cheaper. Good luck.


----------



## vala (Nov 23, 2011)

Tick Toc said:


> Any news yet on whether or not they credit card transaction went thru for the watch or are you still waiting for a response from the seller to see if he tells you to put the order thru using PayPal? I myself haven't heard anything yet.


1 or 2 pages back, you mentioned you were just going to 'sit back and wait' for the outcome of this purchase, unlike the constant bombardment of posts last time.
Please stay true to your word.
Although I thoroughly enjoyed/got bored of your posts last time, I'm sure this thread doesn't need an extra 24 pages in 24 hours!


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

lol


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

vala said:


> 1 or 2 pages back, you mentioned you were just going to 'sit back and wait' for the outcome of this purchase, unlike the constant bombardment of posts last time.
> Please stay true to your word.
> Although I throughly enjoyed/got bored of your posts last time, I'm sure this thread doesn't need an extra 24 pages in 24 hours!


LOL. True to his word?
Nah.. you're kidding me bro! LOL.

:rodekaart



Tick Toc said:


> I must admit...
> I just cannot get myself to like the drab gray color and the design of the crystal on the GW5000. It looks very boring and it definitely doesn't look as nice as the colorful GWM5610-1 crystal with the red and white lines on it to mimic the first original DW5000C-1A G-Shock that Casio made in 1983. If the GW5000 looked anything like my GWM5610-1 and like the original DW5000C-1A, I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

From what I can see, Tick Toc didn't want to like the GW-5000. He wanted to be happy with what he has, what he spent money on already, and he wanted to convince himself (and others), and perhaps get others to help confirm his belief that he made the correct buying decisions... By "correct" I mean the most practical and tasteful. It happens all the time. Whenever someone hammers away at a particular watch or feature, there is a good chance the motivation is the same. He is not intentionally being dishonest. Minds change... I think we all do this to a degree.


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

Absolutely. There are a few watches in my collection that I hated when I first saw them but at the second look warmed up to them and once I got them, I loved them. When I first started collecting I had no interest in squares and never wanted one...now they're my favorite type of G's. When I got my first GW-5000 I was blown away by the thing and now I swear by it! I got strap adapters, a composite bracelet that I swap out every once in a while...now I need some bullbars!


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

kung-fusion said:


> From what I can see, Tick Toc didn't want to like the GW-5000. He wanted to be happy with what he has, what he spent money on already, and he wanted to convince himself (and others), and perhaps get others to help confirm his belief that he made the correct buying decisions... By "correct" I mean the most practical and tasteful. It happens all the time. Whenever someone hammers away at a particular watch or feature, there is a good chance the motivation is the same. He is not intentionally being dishonest. Minds change... I think we all do this to a degree.


Yeah, I get your point.

I was a victim of that same kind of mentality.

I used to bombard Grand Seiko and Orient Star with negative criticisms.
Simply because I can not accept that they could anywhere be superior to their Swiss or German counterparts.
But boy was I wrong.


----------



## coolmel (Aug 30, 2012)

A dear member on f130 posted his 5000 for sale, BNIB. Check it out here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f130/casio-gw-5000-1jf-804594.html


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

If he stops talking about the GW-M5610, can I start talking about the GW-M5610BC in it's place? I'm already considering doing this about the GW-5600-1J or GW-5600BCJ-1



kung-fusion said:


> If that happens I will sell it to Tick Toc for $300 shipped, as long as he promises to stop talking about the GWM-5610


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> From what I can see, Tick Toc didn't want to like the GW-5000. He wanted to be happy with what he has, what he spent money on already, and he wanted to convince himself (and others), and perhaps get others to help confirm his belief that he made the correct buying decisions... By "correct" I mean the most practical and tasteful. It happens all the time. Whenever someone hammers away at a particular watch or feature, there is a good chance the motivation is the same. He is not intentionally being dishonest. Minds change... I think we all do this to a degree.


I love the 5000 and 5600 series G-Shocks. I will need to get used to the gray colors on the crystal on the GW-5000-1JF if I ever get my watch from Japan. I'm used to the more colorful and lively crystal on my GWM5610-1. 
I'm looking at my original old DW5000C-1A as I'm typing this post. It's bare naked without its resin bezel and band and with the 4 screws gone and out of it. The crystal broke off of it a while ago. The LCD display had a bleed in it and the bleeding got worse and now the bleeding is taking up the entire left 1/3 of the LCD display. The watch doesn't work even though there's a fairly brand new battery inside of it. I tried to do everything that I could to revive and to bring this watch back to life. The LCD doesn't want to come back to life.

I have a lot of very fond memories wearing my DW5000C-1A. I wore it throughout my 4 years of college. I wore it while swimming in the Atlantic and in the pool. I wore it while working at my first real job after I graduated college. I wore this watch when I lost my virginity. I wore this watch while training to learn how to fly a small aircraft. I have lots of pleasant memories and good old days with my DW5000C-1A. It's too bad that the crystal is missing and that the LCD module isn't working on it. Otherwise, I would still be wearing it today and reliving all of my fond memories with this watch once again. Aahhhh, the good old days.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice story Tic Tok.... So why spend $600 on two GW-5000s, when you could get a pretty darn decent looking DW-5000C for that price? If the DW-5000C is the watch you really like and have memories of, I don't think anything can replace that. Another DW-5000C cannot even replace your original DW-5000C, but it's the closest you can get.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> Nice story Tic Tok.... So why spend $600 on two GW-5000s, when you could get a pretty darn decent looking DW-5000C for that price? If the DW-5000C is the watch you really like and have memories of, I don't think anything can replace that. Another DW-5000C cannot even replace your original DW-5000C, but it's the closest you can get.


Thank you kung-fusion. I don't want to spend $600 or more for a DW5000C-1A because I have NOT come across an excellent condition NOS DW5000C-1A that's reasonably priced at $500 and $600. That's why. 
Most of the DW5000C-1A's that I've seen for sale are in "fair" condition and they've sold for between $400 to $600 and more. Also, everybody wants $1,000-$2,000 for an excellent condition NOS DW5000C-1A. I personally think that that's too much money. I would rather spend $600 for 2 of the latest technology GW-5000-1JF atomic solar screw back G-Shocks than spend $1,000 or more for a used DW5000C-1A screw back. Don't get me wrong. If the original DW5000C-1A was more reasonable priced like at around $400 to $500 in excellent NOS condition, I would buy it in a heartbeat. But that's not the case. So, that's why I'm buying up a few GW-5000-JF's for $300 each. I'm hoping they will last me another 30+ years and that I will have just as fond memories with the GW-5000-1JF's in the next 30 years like I did with my old original DW5000C-1A.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I just checked on the status of my order on Rakuten and it says (店舗受付済み) which means "Stores Already Accepted" in Japanese. The order status was updated on 01/28/2013 10:46:43 (Japan time).

What does this exactly mean? Did the online store where I ordered the watch from "accept" my order and credit card transaction or does it mean that the order is being put thru for shipment? Does anybody here know?


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> I just checked on the status of my order on Rakuten and it says (店舗受付済み) which means "Stores Already Accepted" in Japanese. The order status was updated on 01/28/2013 10:46:43 (Japan time).
> 
> What does this exactly mean? Did the online store where I ordered the watch from "accept" my order and credit card transaction or does it mean that the order is being put thru for shipment? Does anybody here know?


You really are incapable of waiting aren't you?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

check your credit card for pending charges and if their is a pending charge it went through if it didn't it means it hasn't gone through yet.


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

A watched pot never boils.

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

Tick Toc, I really liked this thread: do not turn it into the Watchhut Frogman one.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

OT:
Did he get his Frogman from WatchHut?


----------



## j e c (Jan 13, 2013)

It looks like Seiya has the GW 5000 1JF in stock again .


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

entropy96 said:


> OT:
> Did he get his Frogman from WatchHut?


No, his order was cancelled. On another note, I'm going to change two buttons out today or tomorrow and well see how it goes haha.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

^^^ looking forward to it! you going with one side or top/bottom buttons? 

I'm trying to find something else I need to order from pacparts other than the $5.36 to justify paying for S/H. they don't carry some of the resin im looking for in stock. oh well.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Fer Guzman said:


> No, his order was cancelled. On another note, I'm going to change two buttons out today or tomorrow and well see how it goes haha.


It's not too hard. Just be careful if you try to take out the big white plastic ring surrounding the buttons. I don't remember if it is needed to take the buttons off (It might not be) but the ring is fragile and I bent it trying to take it out once. Fortunately, it is a cheap part, but you'd have to wait 2 months to replace it.


----------



## nj1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Looking forward to getting mine. All my EMS deliveries from Japan for Winning gear have gone smoothly so I'm hoping the same is true of this ultimate (for me at least) G.


----------



## vala (Nov 23, 2011)

Tick Toc said:


> I just checked on the status of my order on Rakuten and it says (店舗受付済み) which means "Stores Already Accepted" in Japanese. The order status was updated on 01/28/2013 10:46:43 (Japan time).
> 
> What does this exactly mean? Did the online store where I ordered the watch from "accept" my order and credit card transaction or does it mean that the order is being put thru for shipment? Does anybody here know?


o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|

here we go again.....


----------



## vala (Nov 23, 2011)

Fer Guzman said:


> No, his order was cancelled. On another note, I'm going to change two buttons out today or tomorrow and well see how it goes haha.


I'm sure this doesn't need questioning but you will be taking pictures of the process won't you?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

vala said:


> I'm sure this doesn't need questioning but you will be taking pictures of the process won't you?


pics and video


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

isezumi said:


> Tick Toc, I really liked this thread: do not turn it into the Watchhut Frogman one.


Don't worry. It will not turn into the Watchhut Frogman thread.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

vala said:


> o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|
> 
> here we go again.....


Of course not. Nothing close to it.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

I looked into the cost of converting a gw-5000 to a gw-5000b, and it was roughly $160 (band, bezel, buttons, screws, lcd, caseback)

Of course, even then the caseback will have the "B" but it won't have a serial number (because replacement casebacks never do).

So... that is one expensive mod... and the display will be harder to read.... so I am looking forward to seeing what the gw-5000 looks like as a positive version with black buttons because I may do the band/button/screw mod and leave the display and caseback alone. Fer, is that what you are doing? Everything except the display and caseback?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> I looked into the cost of converting a gw-5000 to a gw-5000b, and it was roughly $160 (band, bezel, buttons, screws, lcd, caseback)
> 
> Of course, even then the caseback will have the "B" but it won't have a serial number (because replacement casebacks never do).
> 
> So... that is one expensive mod... and the display will be harder to read.... so I am looking forward to seeing what the gw-5000 looks like as a positive version with black buttons because I may do the band/button/screw mod and leave the display and caseback alone. Fer, is that what you are doing? Everything except the display and caseback?


Yeah, I'm just swapping out the buttons, currently only have two so I will do one side to see what it looks like, screws, and the strap buckle, and probably the bezel. Although the gw-5000/500b bezel difference is very subtle. I agree, the 5000b looks awesome but if the screen isnt getting direct light it is hard to read.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

that's how I would like to rock mine. all DLC baby. positive display. OG caseback.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Agreed, I think the GW5000 looks "classic" with the positive display. I am looking forward to the rest of Fer's conversion to see what I want to do with mine though.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

What do you guys typically end up paying for shipping to the USA when using Rakuten?


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

xevious said:


> What do you guys typically end up paying for shipping to the USA when using Rakuten?


It varies from seller to seller. With the GW-5000 I just bought several days ago, it was sold for $307, and the total I ended up paying with paypal (after all calculations by the seller and the current exchange rate conversion) it ended up totaling $312.88 shipped. Which is still a very good price for this model. I have a tracking number, and it was shipped already. Tick Toc's order is going smoothly as well, thankfully.

I am going to keep this one aside for safe keeping just in case this model is discontinued. I normally don't like to do that sort of thing, but I can see myself wanting to wear this watch many years from now so it will be nice to have a mint example of it stored away. I am going to put it in my America's Cup Frogman box, which is clear plastic, so the solar cell can stay charged in the window but the watch won't get dusty.


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

Man, I thought I got a good deal. I paid about the same for a barely used example that smelled like cigarettes. Got new resin also so came out to be around $325 total and had one little scratch in the bottom DLC. I do have some spare resin though that should be deodorized by the time I need it.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc and Kung got the best deal I have seen for a new one.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

That's another factor--the exchange rate. Back in 2008, there was a terrific exchange rate peaking at ¥110/1USD. But the economic downturn was starting to show its ugly face and it plummeted to ¥90/1USD in just a few months. It started to rebound reaching ¥100 in the 1st quarter of 2009, but then it began its slow depressing downward slide. The worst of it was in 2011 where it bottomed out at ¥75.

So imagine you are paying MSRP for the GW-5000, which is ¥39,990. At the ¥110 rate, that's $363. At the ¥75 rate, that's $533! Assuming a Seiya Japan discounted price of ¥36,000, that's still a whopping $480 USD.

In early 2012, the USD began to rebound and for a brief moment it hit 83 JPY. But then it slipped back down again to around 77 JPY. After October, it started climbing again and now it seems to be gaining momentum, having now hit the ¥90 mark. Will the trend continue?

I do see some history of GW-5000's selling on Rakuten, even cheaper than what they're going for now. Assuming we get back to ¥110/1USD, at the Rakuten price of around ¥28,000, that would be $255. The GW-5000 production was halted a few years ago, then resumed. We don't know how many pieces they'll be making, but assuming the stronger dollar, more will sell and CASIO would certainly want to keep making them. I think I'm going to hold off for another 6 months or so. I'm not burning to own it, but I know I will have one eventually someday. ;-)


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

Heads up gentlemen...GW-5000 bezels and bands are both IN STOCK on pacparts. I just picked up a bezel and band together for around $22.00 plus the expensive shipping ended up coming out to around $34.00 which is a best deal around if you ask me! Just wanted to share if anyone needs some spare cloths for your GW-5000s.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Bosox said:


> Heads up gentlemen...GW-5000 bezels and bands are both IN STOCK on pacparts. I just picked up a bezel and band together for around $22.00 plus the expensive shipping ended up coming out to around $34.00 which is a best deal around if you ask me! Just wanted to share if anyone needs some spare cloths for your GW-5000s.


They are OUT OF STOCK on the Bezels. They ONLY have the Bands in stock.
They claim that the Bezel will ship in 3 to 4 weeks. I ordered BOTH. 
Will they charge me extra money for shipping? I applied for partial shipping. I didn't want to wait 3 to 4 weeks because I was afraid that the band would sell out by the time that they get the bezels in stock. They charged me $11 for shipping for everything. Will they charge me for shipping again when they ship me the Bezel in 3 to 4 weeks when they get it back in stock?

Is the part number for the bezel # 91087090209 and is the part # for the band # 91087090203?

I just ordered a band an a bezel for my incoming brand new GW-5000-1JF and want to make sure that I got the part numbers correct.


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh wow just a couple hours ago both were in stock! Must have caught it at the right time.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I just noticed that the part numbers are different for the GW-5000B-1 are different than the part numbers for the GW-5000-1

The part number for the Bezel for the GW5000B-1 is # 91087090205 and the part number for the band is # 91087090206.

I ordered the Bezel part # 91087090209 and the band part # 91087090203.
Did I order the correct parts for my brand new incoming GW-5000-1JF?


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Will PacParts charge me extra money for shipping? I applied for partial shipping. I didn't want to wait 3 to 4 weeks because I was afraid that the band would sell out by the time that they get the bezels in stock. They charged me $11 for shipping for everything. Will they charge me for shipping again when they ship me the Bezel in 3 to 4 weeks when they get it back in stock?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> Will PacParts charge me extra money for shipping? I applied for partial shipping. I didn't want to wait 3 to 4 weeks because I was afraid that the band would sell out by the time that they get the bezels in stock. They charged me $11 for shipping for everything. Will they charge me for shipping again when they ship me the Bezel in 3 to 4 weeks when they get it back in stock?


If you choose to get the parts sent immediately and not until the whole order is stock they will charge separate shipping. The bezel/strap on the GW-5000 and GW-5000B (bezel is more stealth and strap has dlc buckle) are different and that is why they are different part #.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I think that I ordered the bezel and band for the GW5000-1. The part numbers are # 91087090209 for the bezel and # 91087090203 for the band. Can anybody here verify for me whether or not I ordered the correct part numbers for my incoming GW5000-1JF?

When I printed out my receipt, I noticed that it says "Partial Ship OK if applicable". What does that mean? Does it mean that they will partial ship my order? How do I know whether or not they will charge me extra money for shipping? It only shows the $11 shipping fee on my printed receipt. Also, I paid for the parts with my American Express credit card.
Also, I'm not 100% sure, but in the RED small print on my receipt, it says that "Credit card orders must ship complete". Does this mean that PacParts will HOLD ON to the Band until the Bezel is back in stock and then ship BOTH the bezel and band together? Does anybody in here know? I'm rather unclear about this. It's the first time that I've ordered from PacParts.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

GW5000









GW5000B


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

tick toc ~ just FYI, PP may take up to 4wks to ship parts. depending if they have those parts in stock or not. both times I ordered from them, it took so long I forgot I had the order placed. they will not charge until product ships and will notify shipping info via email.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

@tick toc: you ordered the right parts. Partial ship means if they have some parts in stock and some on backorder they will ship those in stock now and backordered ones when they arrive. If you want them to hold it until they have all your order call them. If it says credit card orders can't be partially shipped then your ok. Only pacparts knows what all this means so call them.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

TZA said:


> tick toc ~ just FYI, PP may take up to 4wks to ship parts. depending if they have those parts in stock or not. both times I ordered from them, it took so long I forgot I had the order placed. they will not charge until product ships and will notify shipping info via email.


Ok, so what you are saying is that they will NOT ship the band until the bezel gets back in stock. Is that correct?
And because I paid by credit card, they will NOT ship my partial order. Is that correct too?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> Ok, so what you are saying is that they will NOT ship the band until the bezel gets back in stock. Is that correct?
> And because I paid by credit card, they will NOT ship my partial order. Is that correct too?


The only way to know for sure what someone else is going to do is to ask that someone.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

based on my previous orders, they waited until they had the strap (B) back in stock then shipped my order (bezel/strap). I paid with PayPal.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok thanks Fer Guzman. I feel much better knowing that I ordered the right parts. I will give PacParts a call tomorrow to ask them how they will handle my order.
I was going to order 2 sets of Bezels and Bands for the GW-5000-1JF, but I only ordered 1 set. I'm going to wait a little bit before ordering the 2nd set. I'm hoping that Pacparts will still carry the Bezel and band for the GW-5000-1JF in the next few months so I can order another pair from them.

Do you think that PacParts will still carry these 2 parts until the late springtime/early summertime or do you think that the Bezel and Band for the GW-5000-1JF will be discontinued by then?


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

TZA said:


> based on my previous orders, they waited until they had the strap (B) back in stock then shipped my order (bezel/strap). I paid with PayPal.


I noticed that there was no order number on my receipt when I printed it out. That's odd.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

automated email doesnt have an order # if I remember correctly and they will still be able to get those parts so no need to worry.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I noticed that there was no order number on my receipt when I printed it out. That's odd.


you should call them. but take note at what time you did so. and who you spoke with. also their wifes name too. also ask members here if they ordered anything this past wk. then ask again what they ordered and at what time and day, also their total price. and shoe size too. call PP back and ask WTF? tell them all the info youve gathered here and ask again. and again. then ask why isn't there an order number for my order that hasn't been shipped, or even received by the parts/shipping dept. then maybe you'll get an answer. maybe.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Tick Toc said:


> Of course not. Nothing close to it.


I think it is. Tick Toc, just call them. They are nice people.

BTW, TZA, I always get lady CS on the line.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

GShockMe said:


> I think it is. Tick Toc, just call them. They are nice people.
> 
> BTW, TZA, I always get lady CS on the line.


You don't even want to know about the PM's I've been getting...

Tick Toc, it's all going to be fine... just relax!

BTW, I have spoken with all the people at PacParts in person, and they are all very nice and helpful. They ship partial orders if you specify when you order that you want them to, and they hold until orders are complete if you want them to do that (there is a check box to allow for partial shipping when you order. you may have missed it)


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Holy crap on a stick Tick Toc, I think you need to take a chill pill _again_. Maybe you should try using notepad to capture all that you want to say and then distill it down to the essential parts and make _one_ post, rather than _so many_.

About shipping, I'll tell you this: Do NOT have PacParts ship anything separately. Because you get reamed on shipping. Case in point, I once had a bunch of things ordered, totaling about $90 worth. It was taking a while, but the gaskets I needed for one watch model had come in. I opted to have them shipped. Guess what? Something that would have gone in a 1st class envelope for no more than $0.75 postage ended up being tendered with *$6.75* shipping. For $2.50 worth of gaskets! On top of that, the rest of my order showed up less than *5* days later. Yeah, $6 on it's own isn't a lot of money, but it's the principle involved. Overt rip-off. And they were so ill informed not to know that the rest of my order was just about ready to be sent? [email protected]


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok, thank you. I will keep that in mind. I think that Pacparts will ship everything together because on my receipt it states in very small red print that credit card orders must ship complete. So maybe PacParts will hold on to the band and will ship the band when they get the bezel back in stock. I paid with a credit card so maybe that's what's going to happen. I will give them a call tomorrow to ask them.


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

Everything you guys are stressing over and complaining about is just the way it goes getting Casio parts. They are seldom in stock. So, count on 3 weeks and you might occasionally be pleasantly surprised. Also, shipping is what it is. Almost doesn't matter who you order the parts from. Well, that's not entirely true, there are some ebay sellers who promise to get the parts to you quickly for only about twice the price as the Casio parts dealers. 
If I was Pacparts, I would cancel TicToc's order now. The few bucks profit won't be worth the multiple daily calls while waiting for parts from Japan. He'll ultimately get frustrated when they don't know exactly where the parts are and cancel the order anyway. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't think so stpete. I'm sticking with my PacParts order and will be waiting for my parts to be shipped whenever they ship them. I will eventually get them.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> I don't think so stpete. I'm sticking with my PacParts order and will be waiting for my parts to be shipped whenever they ship them. I will eventually get them.


Yes you will. Forget about it and move on with your life. It could be a month or more.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

The last order I placed was in late nov/early dec, I forgot about it until I got an update. So don't worry they will come when they come.


----------



## larsy (May 16, 2008)

By the way, Seiya has the GW-5000-1JF in stock again: SeiyaJapan | Grand Seiko | G-Shock | Seiko Spirit | Prospex | Marinemaster | Citizen | CASIO G shock GW-5000-1JF MULTI BAND 6 JAPAN MADE
I've ordered one just now.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

It's a very nice watch, but Seiya shouldn't charge anymore than 26,600 JPY for that watch. Department stores in Japan are selling the GW-5000-1JF for around 26,600 JPY which is about $292 US Dollars.


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

True...


----------



## vala (Nov 23, 2011)

Tick Toc said:


> It's a very nice watch, but Seiya shouldn't charge anymore than 26,600 JPY for that watch. Department stores in Japan are selling the GW-5000-1JF for around 26,600 JPY which is about $292 US Dollars.


He can charge whatever he wants. It's up to the buyer to decide whether to purchase from him or not.
Don't like his price, then move on to the next seller.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

vala said:


> Don't like his price, then move on to the next seller.


That's exactly what I did and I bought the same exact model watch at a much lower price.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> It's a very nice watch, but Seiya shouldn't charge anymore than 26,600 JPY for that watch. Department stores in Japan are selling the GW-5000-1JF for around 26,600 JPY which is about $292 US Dollars.


he doesn't get the same prices department stores get, he needs to pay paypal, and ems shipping. I think the price is decent. You just got a very good price.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I remember that this is with 30% discount. So the full price is above $400.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

I can see it now... all of us will hear (till our deaths) what a great price he bought at. smh. oh geez.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

TZA said:


> I can see it now... all of us will hear (till our deaths) what a great price he bought at. smh. oh geez.


Expect at least 50 posts!


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

he should do a new thread and write a comparison between the 5610 and the gw-5000


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> he should do a new thread and write a comparison between the 5610 and the gw-5000


That's an excellent idea.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

TZA said:


> I can see it now... all of us will hear (till our deaths) what a great price he bought at. smh. oh geez.


Oh please. I will do nothing like that.


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> That's an excellent idea.


Fer, what have you done? ;-)


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

GShockMe said:


> I remember that this is with 30% discount. So the full price is above $400.


Yes, there was a discount incorporated in the purchase price. 
I've been doing a lot of research online and looking around on various Japanese websites at the pricing for this watch. I'm finding that the true selling price for the GW5000-1JF is between $365-$379 tops without it being on sale.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

"Bless you", whoever it was that got the last one on Rakuten. :-! I was really chomping on the bit, wanting to buy it. But I really believe that the prices are going to show up lower down the road (I actually don't need the GW-5000 right now anyway). Assuming of course that CASIO doesn't stop production again. ;-)


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

xevious said:


> "Bless you", whoever it was that got the last one on Rakuten. :-! I was really chomping on the bit, wanting to buy it. But I really believe that the prices are going to show up lower down the road (I actually don't need the GW-5000 right now anyway). Assuming of course that CASIO doesn't stop production again. ;-)


He keeps listing more in stock each day. I think he just wants people to think there are only a few to convince people to buy


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

xevious,
How much lower do you think that the prices will go down on the GW-5000-1JF?


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> He keeps listing more in stock each day. I think he just wants people to think there are only a few to convince people to buy


Who are you referring to?


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> Who are you referring to?


BlessYou


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

xevious said:


> "Bless you", whoever it was that got the last one on Rakuten. :-! I was really chomping on the bit, wanting to buy it. But I really believe that the prices are going to show up lower down the road (I actually don't need the GW-5000 right now anyway). Assuming of course that CASIO doesn't stop production again. ;-)


Bless You has 7 more atomic solar GW-5000-1JF G-Shocks back in stock posted on the Rakuten Japan website.
Do you think that he just got the 7 back in stock? He hasn't had the GW-5000-1JF in stock since I purchased the last 2 from him 5 days ago on January 27th. It's now February 1st. Do you think that he was really out of stock on this particular model and that he just got it back in stock today? What do you think?


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> Bless You has 7 more atomic solar GW-5000-1JF G-Shocks back in stock posted on the Rakuten Japan website.
> Do you think that he just got the 7 back in stock? He hasn't had the GW-5000-1JF in stock since I purchased the last 2 from him 5 days ago on January 27th. It's now February 1st. Do you think that he was really out of stock on this particular model and that he just got it back in stock today? What do you think?


Actually the day after I posted about the sale (the day after you and I bought ours) there were a few back in stock, but they too sold out quick. A day after that more were listed. He clearly has dozens of these and only lists a handful at a time.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> Actually the day after I posted about the sale (the day after you and I bought ours) there were a few back in stock, but they too sold out quick. A day after that more were listed. He clearly has dozens of these and only lists a handful at a time.


kung-fusion,
I wonder why he just lists only a handful at a time? I noticed that the current price of the GW-5000-1JF that Bless You is selling now is at $306.56 US Dollars. Back 5 days ago when you and I purchased this model, the price was at $290. The current price is $16 US Dollars more right now than it was 5 days ago when we purchased ours from him.

I also wonder whether "Bless You" is a physical store in Japan or if he is just a private seller working from his home like a lot of the sellers on Ebay? I noticed that the Rakuten website has lots of sellers that have very big websites. I wonder if these particular sellers with the big websites have stores or if they just have their business from their home?


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

It's very simple. Either he gets in a small number and re-orders when he runs low, or he puts only a few up at a time so that when it's exhausted there might be some who feel they "missed out". A day or two later and he has more in stock and they "hurry", because they don't know if this is the last of it. Just what we experienced. The GW-5000 is not rare, nor limited.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Is "Bless You" a department store or is it just an individual who's selling these watches out of their home? I'm having a hard time figuring out if they have an actual physical address on their website.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

OT: I was checking prices today and another reason why you got a good deal is that a dollar buys about 15 more yen then it was buying last months of 2012.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> OT: I was checking prices today and another reason why you got a good deal is that a dollar buys about 15 more yen then it was buying last months of 2012.


When I purchased my 2 GW-5000-1JF on January 27th, 88.4055 JYP = $1 US Dollar.

Then 5 days later on January 30th when I purchased my 2 GWF-1000-1JF Frogmans, 88,7282 JYP = $1 US Dollar.

I paid $311.41 including shipping for each GW-5000-1JF and $581.56 including shipping for the 1st Frogman and $568.81 including shipping for the 2nd Frogman. I purchased each Frogman from 2 different sellers (stores) on the Rakuten website and I purchased each GW-5000-1JF from the same store.

The asking price for the 1st Frogman was $548 without shipping and $525 without shipping for the 2nd Frogman.

And the asking price for each of the GW-5000-1JF was $290 without shipping.

I think that I got a decent price for both GW-5000-1JF's.

I also think that the 2 GW-1000-1JF Frogman that I purchased could have been bought a little cheaper closer to $530 - $550 if the 2 sellers dropped their prices a little more.

The shipping charges brought the total price of the 1st Frogman up another $33 and $43 for the 2nd Frogman. Then the shipping charges for the 2 GW-5000-1JF's combined was another $42. If it weren't for the cost of the shipping charges, I would have saved almost another $100 for all 4 watches that were purchased. Shipping from Japan to the US is not cheap.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> When I purchased my 2 GW-5000-1JF on January 27th, 88.4055 JYP = $1 US Dollar.
> 
> Then 5 days later on January 30th when I purchased my 2 GWF-1000-1JF Frogmans, 88,7282 JYP = $1 US Dollar.
> 
> ...


Why worry so much about the prices fluctuating? It is the nature of international transactions. And yes, shipping from Japan is not cheap. Internatinal shipping in general is full of risks and expenses, especially when valuable items are being shipped. I don't know what it costs them to ship FROM Japan, but I know that when shipping TO Japan, I once had an expensive package going to a Japanese buyer (two vintage watches in one box, totaling $1700 value) and it cost me $55 to ship it. It could have been $10 if I just went first class with no insurance, but I was not about to take that risk.

EMS shipping from Japan is usually fast and reliable, and well worth the extra expense over economy airmail. Another factor you may not have considered is paying customs duties when buying imported items. Some forum members in other countries get smacked hard for customs duties (sometimes half the value of whatever they bought). I don't know what the USA policy is (if they retain something) but I have never personally had to pay any customs fees. But I realize when buying overseas that it could potentially happen, and you need to be prepared to pay up if customs retains something.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I checked the tracking for my 2 (two) GW-5000-1JF G-Shocks. The seller packaged both watches in 1 package and it has been in JFK in New York now for almost the last 24 hours.

How long does it usually take for a package to sit at JFK in New York like this? Is it going thru customs in New York right now? Where does the package go thru customs? At JFK in New York or when it arrives here in Massachusetts?


Jan 31
13:16 Arrival at inward office of exchange AMC JFK NY UNITED STATES OF AMERICA


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

1-3 days in customs is typical in los angeles. I can't speak for new york


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Tick Toc said:


> I checked the tracking for my 2 (two) GW-5000-1JF G-Shocks. The seller packaged both watches in 1 package and it has been in JFK in New York now for almost the last 24 hours.
> 
> How long does it usually take for a package to sit at JFK in New York like this? Is it going thru customs in New York right now? Where does the package go thru customs? At JFK in New York or when it arrives here in Massachusetts?
> 
> ...


I have started praying lately that I never work on any customer support line that you have a need to call...

I'm not religious either.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

psweeting said:


> I have started praying lately that I never work on any customer support line that you have a need to call...
> 
> I'm not religious either.


lol


----------



## nj1 (Dec 4, 2012)

psweeting said:


> I have started praying lately that I never work on any customer support line that you have a need to call...
> 
> I'm not religious either.


Touche


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

In my experience NY takes the longest at up to 5 days. As stated, LA is quicker at up to 3 days, and Honolulu is easily the quickest at 1-2 business days. I hate it when my orders go to NY. Especially from Japan.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Patience is a virtue. Saying more with less is admirable.


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

psweeting said:


> I have started praying lately that I never work on any customer support line that you have a need to call...
> 
> I'm not religious either.


Sir, you have made my day: I was like ROFLMAO upon reading your post...
Thanks!!!


----------



## vala (Nov 23, 2011)

psweeting said:


> I have started praying lately that I never work on any customer support line that you have a need to call...
> 
> I'm not religious either.


haha!

'sit back and wait' clearly means something entirely different in the world of Tick Toc!
If anyone see's this member can they please hit the 'OFF' button. Thank you kindly.


----------



## larsy (May 16, 2008)

I got the package with the watch just this morning at a little after 0800.
Order placed on Seiya's website on 29 Jan.

Below a timeline of the package's journey via EMS from Japan to Switzerland:

Datum Zeit Ereignis Bearbeitet durch	
Mi 30.01.2013	15:12	Aufgabe 1048799	
Mi 30.01.2013	22:25	Abgang Grenzstelle Aufgabeland JPTYOH	
Fr 01.02.2013	06:25	Ankunft Grenzstelle Bestimmungsland	CH-8059 Zürich 59	
Fr 01.02.2013	06:25	Im Postverzollungsprozess CH-8059 Zürich 59	
Fr 01.02.2013	11:21	Abschluss Postverzollung CH-8059 Zürich 59	
Fr 01.02.2013	22:35	Sortierung	HAERKINGEN	
Sa 02.02.2013	06:16	Ankunft Zustellstelle 4000 Basel Dist Ba

Costs:
USD 408.-- for the watch
CHF 59.90 for customs duty

Now you have an example of time and costs involved getting this watch.

Btw, I'm happy with the watch 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## nj1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Received my GW-5000 ten minutes ago. A beautiful watch I will wear in rotation with my GW-5600J (a watch I still love and will keep) when I can bare to take the platic backing off the DLC. Total cost including shipping was $311. Just looking at where the strap pins connect and comparing it to the resin cased model I'm glad I bought this watch. Perfect weight and the leatherette packaging and pillow are a nice touch inside the more-garden variety outer packaging. No custom fees, and the tracking did not update after leaving LAX but overall a great experience and I must say there are ways other than Seiya to get this watch. When I get chance I'll post some pics of the watches side by side and the JDM packaging and instructions.

One last thing, package was very well wrapped with lots of tight bubble wrap and additional cardboard to fill things out.


Jan 30
16:03Posting/CollectionNiigata prefecture940-0072 Jan 30
17:48En routeNAGAOKANiigata prefecture940-8799 Jan 31
8:24Arrival at outward office of exchangeTokyo metropolis138-8799 Jan 31
11:53Dispatch from outward office of exchangeTokyo metropolis138-8799 Jan 31
16:28Arrival at inward office of exchangeAMC LOS ANGELESUNITED STATES OF AMERICA Jan 31
16:29In CustomsAMC LOS ANGELESUNITED STATES OF AMERICA Feb 05
11:37Departure from inward office of exchangeAMC LOS ANGELESUNITED STATES OF AMERICA 


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

nj1, does the watch come with a tag?


----------



## nj1 (Dec 4, 2012)

GShockMe said:


> nj1, does the watch come with a tag?


No, there was no price tag attached.

Included by Casio within the sellers packaging is: watch itself, G-shock cardboard case, G-Shock leatherette case, Leatherette watch cushion, Plastic bag around watch, thin strip of foam above the watch within the leatherette case, shrink wrap plastic on DLC caseback, JP stamped warranty card, packaged JP 3159 module instructions.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

nj1 said:


> No, there was no price tag attached.
> 
> Included by Casio within the sellers packaging is: watch itself, G-shock cardboard case, G-Shock leatherette case, Leatherette watch cushion, Plastic bag around watch, thin strip of foam above the watch within the leatherette case, shrink wrap plastic on DLC caseback, JP stamped warranty card, packaged JP 3159 module instructions.


Thanks. So it is consistent with what kung-fusion and Tick Toc received. At least it has the warranty card. The seller (Bless you?) must got a lot of them somewhere. Interesting.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

GShockMe said:


> Thanks. So it is consistent with what kung-fusion and Tick Toc received. At least it has the warranty card. The seller (Bless you?) must got a lot of them somewhere. Interesting.


There are other sellers who have it as well. The prices are fixed in JPY (yen), and the USD display is dynamically based on the exchange rate. So, as the strengthening of the USD continues, the prices drop. The USD is on a sharp upswing against the JPY. It is just about touching the peak of the USD to JPY back in 2010. Anyway, it's never a long dramatic curve either up or down. I expect it should sag back down in a week or two, then resume the climb back up if nothing disruptive happens in the economy. The peak was back in 2008, when the USD/JPY rate was 110. That would put the GW-5000 at around $258.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

xevious said:


> There are other sellers who have it as well. The prices are fixed in JPY (yen), and the USD display is dynamically based on the exchange rate. So, as the strengthening of the USD continues, the prices drop. The USD is on a sharp upswing against the JPY. It is just about touching the peak of the USD to JPY back in 2010. Anyway, it's never a long dramatic curve either up or down. I expect it should sag back down in a week or two, then resume the climb back up if nothing disruptive happens in the economy. The peak was back in 2008, when the USD/JPY rate was 110. That would put the GW-5000 at around $258.


Yes, predictions are for the trend to start reversing after march.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> Yes, predictions are for the trend to start reversing after march.


I'm a little bit confused. Do you mean that the US dollar be worth more and buy more Japanese Yen after march? And does this mean that the prices of G-Shocks that are currently sold in Japan will be more affordable when paying in US Dollars? Please clarify.
Thanks


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

kung-fusion said:


> Yes, predictions are for the trend to start reversing after march.


Interesting... Where did you hear this and what's the cause?



Tick Toc said:


> I'm a little bit confused. Do you mean that the US dollar be worth more and buy more Japanese Yen after march? And does this mean that the prices of G-Shocks that are currently sold in Japan will be more affordable when paying in US Dollars? Please clarify.


_What is your deal_? "Reversing" means the opposite of what it's currently doing. I just noted how it is going UP. So reverse means DOWN. :-|


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

xevious said:


> Interesting... Where did you hear this and what's the cause?
> 
> _What is your deal_? "Reversing" means the opposite of what it's currently doing. I just noted how it is going UP. So reverse means DOWN. :-|


xevious,

Ok thanks.
That means that the prices will be MORE EXPENSIVE when buying from Japan. I'm so glad that I got both of my 2 atomic solar GWF-1000-JF Frogman watches when I did. If I were to wait for a few months more, they would probably cost much more to buy.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

xevious said:


> Interesting... Where did you hear this and what's the cause?
> 
> I read a news article saying a lot of people hope/anticipate the Bank of Japan will "speed up agressive monetary easing". It's definetely getting noticeable, I hope it gets close to 100+. I remember late last year getting it for low 70s, I was not a happy camper.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Just read a bit of this thread and found out I can get the GW-5000-1j4 cheeper @ Rakuten.. I ordered it from Seiya a couple days ago for 378.
Oh well, not the end of the world.. Excited for it to get here 

Chibatastic


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Chibatastic said:


> Just read a bit of this thread and found out I can get the GW-5000-1j4 cheeper @ Rakuten.. I ordered it from Seiya a couple days ago for 378.
> Oh well, not the end of the world.. Excited for it to get here
> 
> Chibatastic


Chibatastic,
From which seller on Rakuten did you get yours from?


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Tick Toc said:


> Chibatastic,
> From which seller on Rakuten did you get yours from?


You seem to have a problem with comprehension. If you had really read Chibatastic's post, you'd have seen that he said and I quote "_I ordered it from Seiya a couple days ago for 378._" He only noticed _after the fact_ that it can be bought cheaper on Rakuten.

[edited by moderator - come on guys - let's stay civil]


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> Chibatastic,
> From which seller on Rakuten did you get yours from?


he said he got it from seiya


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

xevious said:


> You seem to have a problem with comprehension. If you had really read Chibatastic's post, you'd have seen that he said and I quote "_I ordered it from Seiya a couple days ago for 378._" He only noticed _after the fact_ that it can be bought cheaper on Rakuten.
> 
> [edited by moderator - come on guys - let's stay civil]


Ok, I read his post quickly and I missed that he said that he got his from Seiya for a lot more money.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

It would have been nice to save around 50 bucks but at the end of the day it doesn't really matter.
Seiya has a good rep so I know I'm safe.. Perhaps I'll use Rakuten in the future though. Sort of like a JapAmizon it seems.

Chibatastic


----------



## vala (Nov 23, 2011)

Chibatastic said:


> It would have been nice to save around 50 bucks but at the end of the day it doesn't really matter.
> Seiya has a good rep so I know I'm safe.. Perhaps I'll use Rakuten in the future though. Sort of like a JapAmizon it seems.
> 
> Chibatastic


Seiya is really good to deal with. I bought mine off him in Sept/Oct time and just last week he sent me a message (although I assume these are sent to all who bought from him) asking how I was doing with the watch.
Nice that he remembers even if it's just the one watch I've purchased.
Paying a bit more for excellent customer service is worth it in my mind.
You could have always purchased one a bit cheaper then have to send it back due to a scratch;-)


----------



## Watchphile (Feb 21, 2012)

Chibatastic said:


> It would have been nice to save around 50 bucks but at the end of the day it doesn't really matter.
> Seiya has a good rep so I know I'm safe.. Perhaps I'll use Rakuten in the future though. Sort of like a JapAmizon it seems.
> 
> Chibatastic


It will likely be less than $50 if you also factor in international warranty, which is included in Seiya's price (as per their website) but likely not part of the Rakuten offerings.

Another variable is customs and this seems to vary by country, but I wish you all the luck .

Let us know how you like it when you get it.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Watchphile said:


> It will likely be less than $50 if you also factor in international warranty, which is included in Seiya's price (as per their website) but likely not part of the Rakuten offerings.
> 
> Another variable is customs and this seems to vary by country, but I wish you all the luck .
> 
> Let us know how you like it when you get it.


I'm in Canada so I expect the worst and usually achieve that goal  
Once I opened the door and an apologetic postman handed me a 400 dollar duty / taxes cod. o|


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

Chibatastic said:


> I'm in Canada so I expect the worst and usually achieve that goal
> Once I opened the door and an apologetic postman handed me a 400 dollar duty / taxes cod. o|


wowzers! thats alot of bread. I'm not familiar with customs or duty tax/fees. what happens if you don't pay? do you still get what you ordered? or is it on hold at the postal?


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

TZA said:


> wowzers! thats alot of bread. I'm not familiar with customs or duty tax/fees. what happens if you don't pay? do you still get what you ordered? or is it on hold at the postal?


Pretty sure it just goes back to the shipper. It was an expensive lesson but still worth the end result.









I'll update this thread when i comes 
Chibatastic


----------



## Watchphile (Feb 21, 2012)

Chibatastic said:


> Pretty sure it just goes back to the shipper. It was an expensive lesson but still worth the end result.
> 
> View attachment 965321
> 
> ...


That's a really nice Omega. You have fine taste sir!


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

vala said:


> Paying a bit more for excellent customer service is worth it in my mind.
> You could have always purchased one a bit cheaper then have to send it back due to a scratch;-)


You can have the same exact thing happen with a watch when buying from a place that has excellent customer service and the watch can still be delivered and received scratched and you would still have to send it back. So I don't buy the story of having to pay more for excellent customer service for the same exact item if I can find the same item for a lot less money elsewhere.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> You can have the same exact thing happen with a watch when buying from a place that has excellent customer service and the watch can still be delivered and received scratched and you would still have to send it back. So I don't buy the story of having to pay more for excellent customer service for the same exact item I can find the same item for a lot less money elsewhere.


Some places do check the watch out to make sure it doesn't have defects when they receive it so it's good to go before they send it to the customer. I definitely have no issue paying more to purchase from someone I trust and am comfortable with.

Vala did you get a tag with yours?


----------



## nj1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> Some places do check the watch out to make sure it doesn't have defects when they receive it so it's good to go before they send it to the customer. I definitely have no issue paying more to purchase from someone I trust and am comfortable with.
> 
> Vala did you get a tag with yours?


I hear you Fer but the thing is, if guys like me don't try out new sellers then we'll never know who else offers excellent customer service and pre-checks. BlessYou emailed me to check I got the package and that it was in flawless brand new shape upon arrival. It was, and I can't see how any other seller offers better service. If one is comfortable with Seiya than it makes it worth it, but I am comfortable going elsewhere so it's all good all round.

Everything was packaged very securely and neatly and communication was flawless with my purchase. Intl warranty means nothing to me as blessyou would exchange the watch if it was found defective and lets face it, absent a defect what Casio breaks within 24 months? At $100 less than Seiya, I'm very happy with my choice, though I can understand the more risk-averse going with him in the past as newer sellers were yet to prove themselves.

Whoever spends the money makes the choice as to where it goes and, with many good reviews I can understand Seiya/Chino being chosen. That said, when some try and disparage other sellers with bizarre scratch inventions it makes me think they regret their choices. People should make their choice and be happy with the watch they bought. Simple.

As an aside, my build date was October 2 2012. Glad to be part of the GW-5k community, now let's all get along.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm very temp to order one. But I already have two. Though I got them used, I still paid more than this price.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

nj1 said:


> I hear you Fer but the thing is, if guys like me don't try out new sellers then we'll never know who else offers excellent customer service and pre-checks. BlessYou emailed me to check I got the package and that it was in flawless brand new shape upon arrival. It was, and I can't see how any other seller offers better service.
> 
> When some try and disparage other sellers with bizarre scratch inventions it makes me think they regret their choices.


First of all, Bless You NEVER emailed me after I received my watch to ask me if the 2 watches that I received were in flawless condition.

And secondly, one of the watches was received and delivered with scratches on it, so the scratches are NOT an invention or a hallucination. And if I regretted buying the watch, it's because it was received with scratches and because the buttons S U C K on it. They are very hard to press and recessed too much into the bezel causing pain to my finger when I press them. The watch is NOT ergonomic. Period.


----------



## nj1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> First of all, Bless You NEVER emailed me after I received my watch to ask me if the 2 watches that I received were in flawless condition.
> 
> And secondly, one of the watches was received and delivered with scratches on it, so the scratches are NOT an invention or a hallucination. And if I regretted buying the watch, it's because it was received with scratches and because the buttons S U C K on it. They are very hard to press and recessed too much into the bezel causing pain to my finger when I press them. The watch is NOT ergonomic. Period.


Probably because you drove him insane, like you do everyone else, with your constant badgering and pointless questions. He was great with me, as I'm not a problem customer.

Most of your previous posts have disparaged the GW-5000, so the fact you're not happy with it (or anything else it seems) will surprise no one.


----------



## vala (Nov 23, 2011)

Fer Guzman said:


> Some places do check the watch out to make sure it doesn't have defects when they receive it so it's good to go before they send it to the customer. I definitely have no issue paying more to purchase from someone I trust and am comfortable with.
> 
> Vala did you get a tag with yours?


Fer - Yes mate, I got a tag on mine.

Just having a gander at mine and I've got to say as a beater it's holding up well. There's marks on the strap and bezel but the face is spot on. Even the buckle is pretty good. Been a beater since I got it, and tbh it's turned into my everyday watch. Was considering wearing my U-Boat the other day....but I couldn't bothered to get it out of the box.

GW-5000 - jack of all tradesb-)


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

nj1 said:


> I hear you Fer but the thing is, if guys like me don't try out new sellers then we'll never know who else offers excellent customer service and pre-checks. BlessYou emailed me to check I got the package and that it was in flawless brand new shape upon arrival. It was, and I can't see how any other seller offers better service. If one is comfortable with Seiya than it makes it worth it, but I am comfortable going elsewhere so it's all good all round.
> 
> Everything was packaged very securely and neatly and communication was flawless with my purchase. Intl warranty means nothing to me as blessyou would exchange the watch if it was found defective and lets face it, absent a defect what Casio breaks within 24 months? At $100 less than Seiya, I'm very happy with my choice, though I can understand the more risk-averse going with him in the past as newer sellers were yet to prove themselves.
> 
> ...


My remark was if the price difference is is around 10-20. For 100 I would first call my normal seller and if he doesn't match it, I would def. go with the new seller. I think the price right now is super good. I had predicted the prices for these used would go to 250-300 and I think it will. Eventually it will go up again if Casio stops producing them. If it continues to dip with blessyou I will probably pick up another one as well . Or if he wants to sell me Tick Toc's scratched one at a discount I am on board.


----------



## nj1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> My remark was if the price difference is is around 10-20. For 100 I would first call my normal seller and if he doesn't match it, I would def. go with the new seller. I think the price right now is super good. I had predicted the prices for these used would go to 250-300 and I think it will. Eventually it will go up again if Casio stops producing them. .


100 percent understood, Fer. No further explanation was necessary, apologies if my response was unclear. Your reports on the GW-5000 played a big part on my decision so I'd like to thank you for that.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

nj1 said:


> Probably because you drove him insane, like you do everyone else, with your constant badgering and pointless questions. He was great with me, as I'm not a problem customer.
> 
> Most of your previous posts have disparaged the GW-5000, so the fact you're not happy with it (or anything else it seems) will surprise no one.


nj1,
You are wrong about that. Stop making assumptions about others when you don't even know them. I never emailed Bless You to ask him any questions or to bother him about the watch. I had no reason to email him up until I received the scratched watch from him. And when I did email him about the scratch, I emailed him ONLY once and he never got back to me, so I opened up a dispute with PayPal 3 days later. You would have done the same thing if you received a $300 scratched watch from a seller that's located 10,000 miles away.

I'm not disparaging the GW-5000-1JF. I like its styling and everything about its atomic solar technology, but I don't think it's an ergonomic and a user friendly watch for everyday wearing. First of all, like everybody in here knows, including yourself, that the buttons on this watch are very hard to press and they are recessed too deeply inside the bezel. What good is it if I have to keep pressing the same button over and over again and have to "struggle" to try to get into a certain mode or if I need to synch the watch and hurt my fingers while doing that? It's pointless to keep a watch that's not ergonomic and user friendly. Regrettably, the GW-5000-1JF is one of those watches.
I'm not trying to degrade the watch when I mention these things that are very noticeable in this watch. I'm just giving awareness of some of its flaws which are unacceptable by my standards for a $300 watch that's supposed to be ergonomic and user friendly that isn't.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

nj1 said:


> 100 percent understood, Fer. No further explanation was necessary, apologies if my response was unclear. Your reports on the GW-5000 played a big part on my decision so I'd like to thank you for that.


Thank you, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

In b4close.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

I can understand the buttons being hard to press, but you get use to it. How is it not user friendly?


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL This is getting rediculous. This guy is the Anti-GW-5000!


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

We should ignore him at this point. He keeps bringing up the same points over, and over, and over again in excruciating detail. If you respond, it only encourages a continuation of this, which I think most of the membership would rather not have.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> nj1,
> You are wrong about that. Stop making assumptions about others when you don't even know them. I never emailed Bless You to ask him any questions or to bother him about the watch. I had no reason to email him up until I received the scratched watch from him. And when I did email him about the scratch, I emailed him ONLY once and he never got back to me, so I opened up a dispute with PayPal 3 days later. You would have done the same thing if you received a $300 scratched watch from a seller that's located 10,000 miles away.
> 
> I'm not disparaging the GW-5000-1JF. I like its styling and everything about its atomic solar technology, but I don't think it's an ergonomic and a user friendly watch for everyday wearing. First of all, like everybody in here knows, including yourself, that the buttons on this watch are very hard to press and they are recessed too deeply inside the bezel. What good is it if I have to keep pressing the same button over and over again and have to "struggle" to try to get into a certain mode or if I need to synch the watch and hurt my fingers while doing that? It's pointless to keep a watch that's not ergonomic and user friendly. Regrettably, the GW-5000-1JF is one of those watches.
> I'm not trying to degrade the watch when I mention these things that are very noticeable in this watch. I'm just giving awareness of some of its flaws which are unacceptable by my standards for a $300 watch that's supposed to be ergonomic and user friendly that isn't.


You don't like the buttons on the 5000 but you like the dw-9000 mudman? In my experience they are equally hard to press and equally not a big deal


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> I can understand the buttons being hard to press, but you get use to it. How is it not user friendly?


The buttons being very hard to press as well as them being very recessed into the bezel is what's making the watch not user friendly and ergonomic for me. I tried to get used to them, but I can't. My GW9010-1 atomic solar Mudman has buttons that are hard to press too, but they are very large and they are not recessed like the ones on the GW-5000-1JF and are very easy to get access to. I don't have the same issue with my fingers hurting when I press the buttons on my GW9010-1 Mudman because the buttons are very large. They are much easier to press when compared to the GW-5000-1JF's buttons.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Bosox said:


> LOL This is getting rediculous. This guy is the Anti-GW-5000!


That's NOT true. I like the 5000 series.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

xevious said:


> We should ignore him at this point. He keeps bringing up the same points over, and over, and over again in excruciating detail. If you respond, it only encourages a continuation of this, which I think most of the membership would rather not have.


I keep bringing up the points to reply to people's posts when they ask me questions. I thought that this was a forum.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> You don't like the buttons on the 5000 but you like the dw-9000 mudman? In my experience they are equally hard to press and equally not a big deal


I agree with you that the Mudman buttons are equally hard to press, but they are larger buttons and they are not recessed deep into the resin which makes them easier to access and to press when compared to the GW-5000 buttons.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

xevious said:


> We should ignore him at this point. He keeps bringing up the same points over, and over, and over again in excruciating detail. If you respond, it only encourages a continuation of this, which I think most of the membership would rather not have.


this thread will prolly be closed soon, too. I have made my decision to ignore him. he's brought this weird vibe to f17. I don't like it. I will not be involved in anything he posts. that's my decision.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

user friendly applies to ease of learning how to use a product. I think this product is pretty user friendly. Ergonomic, well agree to disagree.

On another note, do I have to post my abandon thread gif again? haha


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

TZA said:


> this thread will prolly be closed soon, too. I have made my decision to ignore him. he's brought this weird vibe to f17. I don't like it. I will not be involved in anything he posts. that's my decision.


I'm just trying to be honest with my views on a particular watch model. If you disagree with my views, I can respect that, but you can be nice about it rather than bashing me.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Tick Toc said:


> I keep bringing up the points to reply to people's posts when they ask me questions. I thought that this was a forum.


You seem to forget that people can read your previous posts. So, you don't need to recite everything repeatedly. Do you know how many times you've said that "the GW-5000 buttons are very recessed and hard to press and I hurt my fingers every time I press them"? I've counted 10 times. You could say "I have issues with the buttons" and leave it at that. The details have already been thoroughly laid out previously. Trust me, people can read them.

And as Forrest Gump always said, "That's all I have to say about that." I won't say anything more. :roll:


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

+1 on the weird vibe.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

xevious said:


> You seem to forget that people can read your previous posts. So, you don't need to recite everything repeatedly. Do you know how many times you've said that "the GW-5000 buttons are very recessed and hard to press and I hurt my fingers every time I press them"? I've counted 10 times. You could say "I have issues with the buttons" and leave it at that. The details have already been thoroughly laid out previously. Trust me, people can read them.
> 
> And as Forrest Gump always said, "That's all I have to say about that." I won't say anything more. :roll:


Ok I will try to avoid repeating myself in my posts. Hope that this will help. I sometimes write repetitive. It's one of the flaws that I have with my writing. Sometimes I don't know that I'm doing it. I'm sorry and I apologize for that. I will try to not be repetitive in my posts.


----------



## vala (Nov 23, 2011)

As the GW-5000 is my everyday watch and beater I think I'm in a position to make a real world point with reference to the button.

Aside from the light why would you constantly need to be using the other buttons?
I use the light and, 3 days a week, scroll over to the CDT for when I'm at the gym (I don't like the gym so allow it 1 hour, 3 days a week).
And that's it.
World time - I don't hop between time zones everyday. So it's rarely used.
The alarm tbh is not very good and I'd rather rely on other devices. So when I do use it, it's rare.
Personally I don't really need the stopwatch but then again why would you need to be constantly pressing it if you were using it? Unless your trying to stop it bang on 1 sec:roll: haha! No need to hide it, we've all done it!

It's been on my wrist near enough 24/7 since I got it back in October through everything I've done and it's performed the job it was designed to do very well.
From the start when I had my 6900 as a beater I was always thinking of it's flaws, with regards to what I wanted, and what I could replace it with. This turned out to be the GX-56 which then became the GWM-5600 which was then replaced with this little gem. And since October I've not been bothered with anything else.

As an everyday watch this shape/size/design is spot on as well as its feature set.
For an occasional wearer the only thing I'd be concerned about with is if I liked it. And that goes for any watch.

One last thing for those who might be worried about the charge status of solor watches. Mine dropped to medium for lord knows how long now and it's still working. It sees a bit of daylight (normally under my cuff) and a lot of artificial light. So I wouldn't be too worried that it will suddenly die on you. Roll on the summer timeb-) all 2 weeks of it (I'm in the UK)!


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Well, though some might not like it, I have to side with Tick Toc on that one - although I probably wouldn't state my opinion about the button issue in a thread in which many fans of this model post, who mostly have one and don't seem to consider it a problem. However I have written multiple times in other threads (of the nature of "Which first G to get?", etc) that, and I quote myself, Casio basically ruined the design of the 5000/5600 models by making the buttons off-center and shortening them more and more with each new generation-
DW-5000/5600C - great to use buttons
DW-5600E - off-centered and slightly shorter but still OK
GW-M5600 - slightly shorter but still halfway OK to use with your fingertips
I first noticed it on the GWX-5600 - the buttons became so short I could only use them with my fingernails and I didn't really like it. IMHO even the G-8000 has better to use buttons.
So, if someone would ask about it, who hasnt 't already handled one I'd mention it.
The reason they made the buttons off-center seems to he to make modules fit a variety of different case designs - Casio did the same on the GW-6900 but kept the length of the buttons. Why somebody working for Casio decided it was a good idea to shorten them so much - I can't think of one good reason - eludes me.
But it's easy to test as the new DW-5600 has the same button design and that should be a model easily available. I'd first test one before spending about 400 bucks.
But I think that'll be all I'd write in this thread concerning the buttons - I guess I wrote a longer post than necessary.
BTW: being repetitive is something like the nature of a watch forum :-d - if you're around long enough almost every question has been asked and answered multiple times :-d.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## muto (Oct 17, 2012)

This is what i got from Seiya Japan(price tag was attached, but removed in picture):









I'm very happy with my (two) orders from Seiya.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

The one's I have purchased also had that tag, but no international warranty card, I purchased them early 2012. Congrats!


----------



## MatGShock (Jan 27, 2013)

I just ordered the last unit of gw-5000-1jf available on rakuten market. Can't wait to receive it soon.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

My fingers aren't hyper sensitive so I don't have a problem pressing firm buttons. But one of my lingering pet peeves is alarm tone strength. I still can't for the life of me understand why CASIO doesn't increase the decibel level. I have an old G-Shock G-3010 with uber thick casing, plenty of shock absorbing material around it and... it has a nice loud alarm. Still a bit too weak to wake me, but definitely no problem hearing it with moderate room noise. So, a prime example right in my hand proves that CASIO can make a loud alarm. Why are all of the latest G-Shocks equipped with faint alarm tones? If I'm going to shell out $300 for a watch, I want the alarm to be louder. I periodically use the countdown timer, especially when cooking things. If I can't hear it, why bother? And from what I'm hearing (no pun intended), the GW-5000 alarm is about the same as the GW-M5610.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

xevious said:


> My fingers aren't hyper sensitive so I don't have a problem pressing firm buttons. But one of my lingering pet peeves is alarm tone strength. I still can't for the life of me understand why CASIO doesn't increase the decibel level. I have an old G-Shock G-3010 with uber thick casing, plenty of shock absorbing material around it and... it has a nice loud alarm. Still a bit too weak to wake me, but definitely no problem hearing it with moderate room noise. So, a prime example right in my hand proves that CASIO can make a loud alarm. Why are all of the latest G-Shocks equipped with faint alarm tones? If I'm going to shell out $300 for a watch, I want the alarm to be louder. I periodically use the countdown timer, especially when cooking things. If I can't hear it, why bother? And from what I'm hearing (no pun intended), the GW-5000 alarm is about the same as the GW-M5610.


xevious,
You are absolutely right about that. The alarms in BOTH the GW-5000-1JF and in the GWM5610-1 are NOT loud at all. I use the "SNOOZE" feature in my GWM5610-1 in order to wake up in the morning. It goes off every 5 minutes for 30 minutes straight for 10 seconds at a time.
I've noticed that the GW-5000-1JF alarm and beeping sounds are even much fainter than the alarm and beeping sounds on the GWM5610-1. I think that it has to do with the watch case being stainless steel on the GW-5000-1JF making it a little harder to hear when compared to the alarm sound and beeps on the resin cased GWM5610-1. The resin case is a little more audible than the stainless steel case.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

I prefer a quieter alarm sound. I use my watches' hourly chimes, and when I wear my dw-5200 at work meetings, everyone looks at me when my watch beeps it is so loud! The modern watches I can hear without disrupting everyone around me


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> I prefer a quieter alarm sound. I use my watches' hourly chimes, and when I wear my dw-5200 at work meetings, everyone looks at me when my watch beeps it is so loud! The modern watches I can hear without disrupting everyone around me


kung-fusion,
What typs of profession are you in where you have meetings all the time?


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> kung-fusion,
> What typs of profession are you in where you have meetings all the time?


When did I say I have meetings all the time? I have roughly 3-6 hours of meetings per week, and I prefer not to say my profession


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree with kung on the alarm. I prefer quieter alarm to use at work. I know that the watch alarm will never wake me up, so I use my cellphone for that. I can set the sound to be really annoying.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a TW-7000 and make use the nice audible hourly chime. I only engage it when I'm needing to track the time more closely. It's actually good for meetings as it makes sure everyone is aware of the passing time. I've attended far too many meetings that went on longer than they should have. ;-)


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> When did I say I have meetings all the time? I have roughly 3-6 hours of meetings per week, and I prefer not to say my profession


You said in your previous post that you go to work meetings.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> You said in your previous post that you go to work meetings.


I know, it was the "all the time" part I never said...

But anyway, I find I am somewhat desensitized to watch beeps so I never use them anymore to wake up in the morning. For that the cellphone is ideal


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't really care about the alarm being so loud on the GW-5000-1JF or on my GWM5610-1. If I want a very loud alarm, I will wear my DW6600-1V, my DW5600E or my Seiko LCD from 1978 with the rare A159 module inside of it. The alarm in my Seiko is ULTRA LOUD and it lasts for a whole 60 seconds when it beeps.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> I don't really care about the alarm being so loud on the GW-5000-1JF or on my GWM5610-1. If I want a very loud alarm, I will wear my DW6600-1V, my DW5600E or my Seiko LCD from 1978 with the rare A159 module inside of it. The alarm in my Seiko is ULTRA LOUD and it lasts for a whole 60 seconds when it beeps.


Yes some of the old watches are super loud. The casio melody alarms come to mind.
I can hear them through walls.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> Yes some of the old watches are super loud. The casio melody alarms come to mind.
> I can hear them through walls.


My favorite LCD digitals from the 1970's are the Seiko alarm chronographs with the A159 modules inside them. The A159 modules were by far the most technologically advanced LCD modules that the Japanese built back then. Then Casio made the DW5000 module. Aaahhh....Those were the good old days.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> My favorite LCD digitals from the 1970's are the Seiko alarm chronographs with the A159 modules inside them. The A159 modules were by far the most technologically advanced LCD modules that the Japanese built back then. Then Casio made the DW5000 module. Aaahhh....Those were the good old days.


Seiko digitals were definitely the top of the line back then. Who knows what would have happened to digital watches if casio never made the g-shock


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> Seiko digitals were definitely the top of the line back then. Who knows what would have happened to digital watches if casio never made the g-shock


Who knows? The digital watch fad would probably had died out and everybody would have gone back to wearing analog watches again.


----------



## redeye (Apr 18, 2010)

kung-fusion said:


> Seiko digitals were definitely the top of the line back then. Who knows what would have happened to digital watches if casio never made the g-shock


at least there would be no fake 6900 bapes ;-)


----------



## kanzaki_reborn (Dec 17, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> Seiko digitals were definitely the top of the line back then. *Who knows what would have happened to digital watches if casio never made the g-shock*


Yeah I was also thinking about the same thing. :think:

If Casio never made the G-shock, those fakes wouldn't have come out also. Now I see G-shocks everywhere....But I also see fakes everywhere (even being sold in the streets.) Proof that G-shocks are VERY popular. (The REAL ones of course.) :-d


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

redeye said:


> at least there would be no fake 6900 bapes ;-)


We wouldn't have Apocalypse-proof watches either.


kanzaki_reborn said:


> Yeah I was also thinking about the same thing. :think:
> 
> If Casio never made the G-shock, those fakes wouldn't have come out also. Now I see G-shocks everywhere....But I also see fakes everywhere (even being sold in the streets.) Proof that G-shocks are VERY popular. (The REAL ones of course.) :-d


Yeah, I know what you mean.
Street vendors here are selling knockoffs for $1-3 a piece.
I loathe those bloody fake Kings and Frogmans the most.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

entropy96 said:


> We wouldn't have Apocalypse-proof watches either.
> 
> Yeah, I know what you mean.
> Street vendors here are selling knockoffs for $1-3 a piece.
> I loathe those bloody fake Kings and Frogmans the most.


It use to be that most of the time watch owners with a rolex where the only ones asked, is it a fake, and I mean they would be asked all the time. I've noticed it is now happening with g-shocks as well. I have been asked if my gshock is a fake about 5-6 times. The interesting thing is, it has always been by people in high school or younger.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Fer Guzman said:


> It use to be that most of the time watch owners with a rolex where the only ones asked, is it a fake, and I mean they would be asked all the time. I've noticed it is now happening with g-shocks as well. I have been asked if my gshock is a fake about 5-6 times. The interesting thing is, it has always been by people in high school or younger.


When I was wearing my Riseman (it was the smokey gray version, unmodded at the time) a teenager came up to me and told me it was fake. I told him it wasn't and went on with my business, but he insisted. He wanted to see the light, and I showed him. He said it was only on for a couple of seconds, and that a real G-shock would be brighter and longer. I explained that it was because the watch was solar. He laughed and said something about how I got ripped off buying a fake.


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

This kid obviously didn't know who he was talking to!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

He was wrong because he didn't consider the possibility that he could be mistaken, but his assumption was right. It's just like seeing a Rolex: _probably _it is a fake.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Does this mean that many of the more expensive Casio G-Shocks like the Frogman and Riseman have reached Rolex status?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

What do you mean as rolex status? If you mean, are they seen as a luxury item? No, most people will think its worth 40 bucks and you bought it at walmart and if you tell them what you paid, especially for the frogmans, they will think you are crazy. If you meant recognizable, then in some circles yes, but not to the degree of rolex. Everyone has heard the name rolex. Most people have heard casio and a lot of people have heard g-shock.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> What do you mean as rolex status? If you mean, are they seen as a luxury item? No, most people will think its worth 40 bucks and you bought it at walmart and if you tell them what you paid, especially for the frogmans, they will think you are crazy. If you meant recognizable, then in some circles yes, but not to the degree of rolex. Everyone has heard the name rolex. Most people have heard casio and a lot of people have heard g-shock.


I'm trying to compare today's more expensive Casio G-Shocks like the atomic solar GWF-1000-1JF Frogman and the GW-5000-1JF square to the Rolex submariner of the late 1960's and early and mid 1970's. What I mean when I say that the more expensive Casio G-Shocks have reached the status of the Rolex Submariner is that they are "tough", "reliable" and "affordable" to the toughness and reliability that the Rolex Submariner used to have back in the 1960's and early and mid 1970's. Back then in those days, the Rolex Submariner was very affordable (it cost only $175-$275 brand new) and very tough and very reliable. I see the more expensive GW-5000-1JF square and the GWF-1000-1JF atomic solar Frogman compatible to the Rolex Submariner of the 1960's and early and mid 1970's in this sense. They are of equal quality to the Rolex Submariner of the good old days and they are both tough and very reliable and very affordable and in the same price range as the Rolex Submariner used to be back in the 1960's and early and mid 1970's. I think that there's a lot of similarities between the GW-5000-1JF and the GWF-1000-1JF Frogman to the Rolex Submariner of the good old days.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I'm trying to compare today's more expensive Casio G-Shocks like the atomic solar GWF-1000-1JF Frogman and the GW-5000-1JF square to the Rolex submariner of the late 1960's and early and mid 1970's. What I mean when I say that the more expensive Casio G-Shocks have reached the status of the Rolex Submariner is that they are "tough", "reliable" and "affordable" to the toughness and reliability that the Rolex Submariner used to have back in the 1960's and early and mid 1970's. Back then in those days, the Rolex Submariner was very affordable (it cost only $175-$275 brand new) and very tough and very reliable. I see the more expensive GW-5000-1JF square and the GWF-1000-1JF atomic solar Frogman compatible to the Rolex Submariner of the 1960's and early and mid 1970's in this sense. They are of equal quality to the Rolex Submariner of the good old days and they are both tough and very reliable and very affordable and in the same price range as the Rolex Submariner used to be back in the 1960's and early and mid 1970's. I think that there's a lot of similarities between the GW-5000-1JF and the GWF-1000-1JF Frogman to the Rolex Submariner of the good old days.


The submariner in today's money is like 1500+ today so it wasn't as affordable as people think it was, but definitely much more affordable than today and a great investment. But the gw-5000 and gwf-1000 aren't in the same price range.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Fer Guzman said:


> The submariner in today's money is like 1500+ today so it wasn't as affordable as people think it was, but definitely much more affordable than today and a great investment. But the gw-5000 and gwf-1000 aren't in the same price range.


I doubt that $175-$275 in 1965-1972 US Dollars is worth $1,500+ in today's 2013 US Dollars. I would think that $175-$275 in 1965-1972 US Dollars is worth about $1,000 in today's US Dollars. The current atomic solar GWF-1000-1JF Frogman sells between $650 to $1,200 US Dollars and Euros in the US and in Europe, so that selling price range is not too far from what the Rolex Submariner was selling for in the 1960's and early 1970's if you compare the dollar value back then with what that same $175-$275 dollar value would be today. So, do you see the logic behind this comparison?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I doubt that $175-$275 in 1965-1972 US Dollars is worth $1,500+ in today's 2013 US Dollars. I would think that $175-$275 in 1965-1972 US Dollars is worth about $1,000 in today's US Dollars. The current atomic solar GWF-1000-1JF Frogman sells between $650 to $1,200 US Dollars and Euros in the US and in Europe, so that selling price range is not too far from what the Rolex Submariner was selling for in the 1960's and early 1970's if you compare the dollar value back then with what that same $175-$275 dollar value would be today. So, do you see the logic behind this comparison?


175 to 275 in 1965 is about1280-2020 today and obviously if you go up in years the number is less. The prices your quoting are for the SS submariner, the base model. No base GWF-1000 is worth anything close to 1200. I see you logic but your numbers are off.

The g-shocks of the 80s are more like the submariner of the 60s-70s. The high end gshocks today are like the rolexes of today, they are priced high for what you get.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> I doubt that $175-$275 in 1965-1972 US Dollars is worth $1,500+ in today's 2013 US Dollars. I would think that $175-$275 in 1965-1972 US Dollars is worth about $1,000 in today's US Dollars. The current atomic solar GWF-1000-1JF Frogman sells between $650 to $1,200 US Dollars and Euros in the US and in Europe, so that selling price range is not too far from what the Rolex Submariner was selling for in the 1960's and early 1970's if you compare the dollar value back then with what that same $175-$275 dollar value would be today. So, do you see the logic behind this comparison?


$200 in 1965 is $1400 in today's money.

Source:

http://www.westegg.com/inflation/


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Tok: where going way off topic and I don't want to right pages upon pages of this when it has nothing to do with the gw-5000, if you want to discuss it further start a new thread and I'll gladly discuss it there.


----------



## shutterbug (Nov 21, 2011)

I just order a GW50001JF from blessyou. Great pricing.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

shutterbug said:


> I just order a GW50001JF from blessyou. Great pricing.


You ordered the last one that they had in stock. Yes, they have excellent pricing.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> You ordered the last one that they had in stock. Yes, they have excellent pricing.


There are two in stock now. I am telling you, they have MANY of these for sale, but they list the quantity available as 2 or 3 so people will be quicker to buy. If it said 54 available, people might think about it a little longer before buying.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

kung-fusion said:


> There are two in stock now. I am telling you, they have MANY of these for sale, but they list the quantity available as 2 or 3 so people will be quicker to buy.


That's a very common practice. Worse of all is that some fall for that and _"buy one before it's too late"_. No harm there, of course, but definitively not something to get rattled about.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

LUW said:


> That's a very common practice. Worse of all is that some fall for that and "buy one before it's too late". No harm there, of course, but definitively not something to get rattled about.


Oh I don't mind it at all. I am simply telling tick toc he doesn't need to post when something is "out of stock" because 20 minutes later it may not be the case


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Kung, Tick Toc, what is your production date on the back. I think someone just get the recently produced last month but he bought it from Seiya. May be GW5000 is in full production now.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Chibatastic has a January 2013 batch. I think they produce a batch or a couple, stop, and then produce some more.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Fer Guzman said:


> I think they produce a batch or a couple, stop, and then produce some more.


If that is the case, I wonder what is their views on how many they need to make. Will it be offered for ever, in a market demand basis? Or did they stipulate a given production run but are trying to keep it coming out in small batches until they reach that final number? It's not a watch you see everywhere, so they must not be cranking it out by the truck-load like other models.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

LUW said:


> If that is the case, I wonder what is their views on how many they need to make. Will it be offered for ever, in a market demand basis? Or did they stipulate a given production run but are trying to keep it coming out in small batches until they reach that final number? It's not a watch you see everywhere, so they must not be cranking it out by the truck-load like other models.


I have a couple of theories. (1)It's either they wait for demand to rise again or (2) the factory that is making them makes batches of the gw-5000, stops, and then produces batches of another japan made watch that is produced in limited numbers, stops, and then goes back to the gw-5000. (3) Another theory is that they produce it all year long but in very small amounts so they wait until they accumulate many batches, release them to the public, then wait to accumulate more batches, and release them again. This would mean that the batch sizes are very small compared to more mass produced g-shocks. Of course I am speculating but from what I have seen they will be in stock, sell out, and then a couple of months later they will be in stock again, with the exception of the long period when they stopped making them before they were re-released in early 2012.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Fer Guzman said:


> I have a couple of theories. (1)It's either they wait for demand to rise again or (2) the factory that is making them makes batches of the gw-5000, stops, and then produces batches of another japan made watch that is produced in limited numbers, stops, and then goes back to the gw-5000. (3) Another theory is that they produce it all year long but in very small amounts so they wait until they accumulate many batches, release them to the public, then wait to accumulate more batches, and release them again. This would mean that the batch sizes are very small compared to more mass produced g-shocks. Of course I am speculating but from what I have seen they will be in stock, sell out, and then a couple of months later they will be in stock again, with the exception of the long period when they stopped making them before they were re-released in early 2012.


It might be tied to atomic frogman production, since both are made in the same factory and both have dlc. Maybe they do both at the same time, or maybe when they are not busy making frogs they make 5000s.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I remember that one of Casio factory that do the DLC was effected by the Tsunami in 2011. It may be up and running now. But the production may be limited so they rotate between Frogs and GW5000.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm going to be buying myself a GW-5000-1JF during the spring time. I want mine to be a 2013 manufacture date.


----------



## nj1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I'm going to be buying myself a GW-5000-1JF during the spring time. I want mine to be a 2013 manufacture date.


:roll:

My thoughts are with the prospective seller.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Tick Toc said:


> I'm going to be buying myself a GW-5000-1JF during the spring time. I want mine to be a 2013 manufacture date.


May I ask why? If you don't like it why get another. May be save it up for the 30th anniversary screwback square?


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

GShockMe said:


> May I ask why? If you don't like it why get another. May be save it up for the 30th anniversary screwback square?


I really want a 30th anniversary screw back square.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

nj1 said:


> :roll:
> 
> My thoughts are with the prospective seller.


Why is that?


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Fer Guzman said:


> (2) the factory that is making them makes batches of the gw-5000, stops, and then produces batches of another japan made watch that is produced in limited numbers, stops, and then goes back to the gw-5000.


At least in my eyes this sound as the most probable scenario. It makes sense, and it would explain why we've seen the model come and go from web stores.
What I know for certain is that all this 5000 talk is giving me ideas







.



nj1 said:


> My thoughts are with the prospective seller.


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> Why is that?


Lol...

On topic: why haven't they continued producing the 5000B version then?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

isezumi said:


> Lol...
> 
> On topic: why haven't they continued producing the 5000B version then?


It was a limited production, so that model has long been discontinued.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

GShockMe said:


> May I ask why? If you don't like it why get another. May be save it up for the *30th anniversary screwback square?*


Which is that? Not the red one right?

& tic toc what was wrong with yours?


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> Which is that? Not the red one right?
> 
> & tic toc what was wrong with yours?


Mine was delivered and received with 2 deep ding marks and some scratches on the screw back bezel. I ended up returning it back to the seller for a refund.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

Good you got your money back, and not something you didn't like about the watch itself, just got a bad one. So it's not that you didn't like it.


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> Good you got your money back, and not something you didn't like about the watch itself, just got a bad one. So it's not that you didn't like it.


That wasn't the only reason he returned it - epic thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/help...ut-rcvd-does-not-show-lcd-display-812119.html


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Feisar, as punishment for bringing that up again, go sit in the back of the class







.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Feisar said:


> That wasn't the only reason he returned it - epic thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/help...ut-rcvd-does-not-show-lcd-display-812119.html


I kept the 2nd GW-5000-1JF and sold it to a friend of mine for what I paid for it. The reason why I sold it was because the buttons were very hard to press and recessed too deep into the resin bezel. My fingers hurt whenever I tried to press any of the buttons and I didn't like that.

As for the 1st watch that had the dings and scratches on it, I ended up returning it back to the seller for a refund. Hope that this clears everything up here.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> Which is that? Not the red one right?


I don't know. It's my guess based on a lot of screwback square releases on the 25th anniv. Somehow I have a feeling that it will be based on either GW5000 or the bluetooth square (absolutely my guess here).

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> I kept the 2nd GW-5000-1JF and sold it to a friend of mine for what I paid for it. The reason why I sold it was because the buttons were very hard to press and recessed too deep into the resin bezel. My fingers hurt whenever I tried to press any of the buttons and I didn't like that.
> 
> As for the 1st watch that had the dings and scratches on it, I ended up returning it back to the seller for a refund. Hope that this clears everything up here.


Wait .... you sold your remaining gw-5000 because the buttons were hard to press, but now you want to buy another that is a 2013 batch? What makes you think this one will be different?

You know what they say about doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results?


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> Wait .... you sold your remaining gw-5000 because the buttons were hard to press, but now you want to buy another that is a 2013 batch? What makes you think this one will be different?
> 
> You know what they say about doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results?


I'm thinking about it, but not 100% sure if I will buy one. Someone in here said that Casio might be coming out with a 30th anniversary GW-5000 that might look like the original DW5000C-1A from 1983. If that's the case, I will probably buy one. But the big question here is, "Will Casio make a 30th anniversary GW-5000 in stainless steel without DLC that looks exactly like the original DW5000C-1A from 1983 or like the current GWM5610-1?" I will definitely buy one if they do.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

kung-fusion said:


> Wait .... you sold your remaining gw-5000 because the buttons were hard to press, but now you want to buy another that is a 2013 batch? What makes you think this one will be different?
> 
> You know what they say about doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results?


I think he sold both his watches because of the aforementioned problems he encountered with them: a) the ding marks, b) the "RCVD" not working.
Or maybe he just wants a BNIB GW-5000.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

kung-fusion said:


> Wait .... you sold your remaining gw-5000 because the buttons were hard to press, but now you want to buy another that is a 2013 batch? What makes you think this one will be different?
> 
> You know what they say about doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results?


The 2013 model has improved buttons.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Chibatastic said:


> The 2013 model has improved buttons.


How? Is the button longer? I'm curious.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> But the big question here is, "Will Casio make a 30th anniversary GW-5000 in stainless steel without DLC that looks exactly like the original DW5000C-1A from 1983 or like the current GWM5610-1?" I will definitely buy one if they do.


No. It will never happen.

For it to look EXACTLY like the DW-5000C, it would need to have an opaque brick pattern on the crystal. For it to be a GW-5000, it would have to be solar/atomic.

You can't have an opaque brick pattern and a solar panel.

They might make one with a transparent brick pattern, one that would allow light to hit the solar panel, but then it wouldn't look EXACTLY like the DW-5000C

Also, the display would need to be different, of course.

If you are okay with the watch not being solar or atomic, you can buy a DW-5000-1JF from yahoo japan, which looks as close as possible to the 5000C and has a stainless steel screwback, but it says "illuminator" on the crystal where the 5000C says "lithium" and has the alarm logo.

I put a 240 (5000C) module in my 20th anniversary project team tough, to make it as much like the original test G-shock as possible, while still allowing for use of modern resin.

Casio has a history of putting out brick pattern 5000's on their anniversary editions, but none of these are solar/atomic.

Now... there is also the Spike Lee, which I think you already have a few of... It looks similar to the 5000C, except the colors are little different, more muted. The Project Team tough 20th anniversary and DW-5000-1JF have colors most similar to the 5000C.

But again, none of these are solar/atomic

I hope Casio makes a solar/atomic GW-5030 (30th anniversary 5000). But we will see. They may just do what they always do, with the standard non-solar, non-atomic steel case edition.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Chibatastic said:


> The 2013 model has improved buttons.


Do you have any proof of this extremely dubious statement?

EDIT: Just looked at your thread. You have one GW-5000, which happens to be a 2013, so you don't have a 2012 to compare. Well, the buttons don't hurt my fingers either and they aren't an issue, so don't assume they made improvements on the 2013 based on zero evidence.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

I originally believed the 2012 buttons were better but after measuring the case and bezel and comparing it to a 2009, I concluded they are the same so I doubt the 2013 is any different. The only differences I have concluded exist is that older models use a purple~ish solar cell and most of the newer batches use a blue~ish solar cell.



Chibatastic said:


> The 2013 model has improved buttons.





kung-fusion said:


> Do you have any proof of this extremely dubious statement?
> 
> EDIT: Just looked at your thread. You have one GW-5000, which happens to be a 2013, so you don't have a 2012 to compare. Well, the buttons don't hurt my fingers either and they aren't an issue, so don't assume they made improvements on the 2013 based on zero evidence.





GShockMe said:


> How? Is the button longer? I'm curious.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I'm thinking about it, but not 100% sure if I will buy one. Someone in here said that Casio might be coming out with a 30th anniversary GW-5000 that might look like the original DW5000C-1A from 1983. If that's the case, I will probably buy one. But the big question here is, "Will Casio make a 30th anniversary GW-5000 in stainless steel without DLC that looks exactly like the original DW5000C-1A from 1983 or like the current GWM5610-1?" I will definitely buy one if they do.


I am willing to bet a gw-5000 or a gw-5030 will always have dlc, to put a regular stainless steel case would be a step backwards.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Fer Guzman said:


> I originally believed the 2012 buttons were better but after measuring the case and bezel and comparing it to a 2009, I concluded they are the same so I doubt the 2013 is any different. The only differences I have concluded exist is that older models use a purple~ish solar cell and most of the newer batches use a blue~ish solar cell.


Yes, my old GW-5000 has the purple solar panel, and the new one has a blue solar panel


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

25% improvement

 I just want TicToc to buy an other one  So I can see what happens.
View attachment 973125

All in good fun!

But seriously, i think some of you need to get better at pressing buttons. Someone needs to make a youtube tutorial PSA or something. They just shouldn't hurt fingers, I mean really..


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree the buttons are not an issue. Could they be better? Yes. Is it a deal breaker, or anything that should hurt? No, of course not


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Chibatastic said:


> 25% improvement
> 
> I just want TicToc to buy an other one  So I can see what happens.
> View attachment 973125
> ...


PSA/Tutorial would be hilarious, I will record one today or tomorrow hahaha.



kung-fusion said:


> I agree the buttons are not an issue. Could they be better? Yes. Is it a deal breaker, or anything that should hurt? No, of course not


+∞


----------



## nj1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Kung, your sarcasm meter is failing to show RCVD. Please put in a Colorado-facing window but make sure to wear finger protecting gloves.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

The only G that I have an issue with the buttons is the G9000/GW9000/GW9010 mudman. That annoyingly-hard-to-press buttons can really hurt your finger sometime. GW-5000 buttons are nothing compared to it.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

GShockMe said:


> The only G that I have an issue with the buttons is the G9000/GW9000/GW9010 mudman. That annoyingly-hard-to-press buttons can really hurt your finger sometime. GW-5000 buttons are nothing compared to it.


I purchased a g-9000 once. A couple of days later I traded it for a 5600e. Those buttons are the worse buttons I have ever used on a g-shock.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

nj1 said:


> Kung, your sarcasm meter is failing to show RCVD. Please put in a Colorado-facing window but make sure to wear finger protecting gloves.


Believe me, I have no issue detecting sarcasm. In fact, it is something I do on a professional level every day.


----------



## MtothaJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Just regarding this 'buttons are too short / difficult to press' issue - how do the buttons compare to say a DW-5600E? On the DW, buttons are fine apart from the adjust button which is recessed. If the GW-5000 has buttons like the adjust button on the DW than I can see how that can be a problem, although this does not appear to be the case looking at pics. Can someone also confirm i) duration of illumination on GW-5000 - 1 sec or more? ii) does holding the light button ensure the light stays on (like in the DW) or does this make no difference (as in the M5600)?


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

GShockMe said:


> The only G that I have an issue with the buttons is the G9000/GW9000/GW9010 mudman. That annoyingly-hard-to-press buttons can really hurt your finger sometime. GW-5000 buttons are nothing compared to it.


The GW-5000-1JF buttons are very teeny weeny and tiny. The tiny size of them together with them being very hard to press is what I don't like about the GW-5000-1JF. It feels like I'm pressing down on something very small that has opposing force on it when I press the buttons on the GW-5000-1JF. That feeling makes my fingers hurt when I press the buttons.


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

The only thought I've ever had about the GW-5000 buttons is that it's nice to have a square with all the buttons in the right place again.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> No. It will never happen.
> 
> For it to look EXACTLY like the DW-5000C, it would need to have an opaque brick pattern on the crystal. For it to be a GW-5000, it would have to be solar/atomic.
> 
> ...


Hasn't citizen recently been able to use opaque dials on their eco drives? Possibility of Ti? Either way I'll have to stay tuned for that one.



Tick Toc said:


> The GW-5000-1JF buttons are very teeny weeny and tiny. The tiny size of them together with them being very hard to press is what I don't like about the GW-5000-1JF. It feels like I'm pressing down on something very small that has opposing force on it when I press the buttons on the GW-5000-1JF. That feeling makes my fingers hurt when I press the buttons.


Thanks for the heads up. That might have been an issue for my fingers too- my frog's buttons aren't even recessed or shrouded & I wouldn't want them to be any harder to press. But no one should get offended, I don't think anyone's saying it's something inherently wrong (even if casio has seen cause to since modify), just a compatibility issue for him.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

You guys should all get a 9010.
Then you'll see what the term "too-hard-to-press" buttons _really_ means.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

LUW said:


> You guys should all get a 9010.
> Then you'll see what the term "too-hard-to-press" buttons _really_ means.


Yes, the buttons on the GW9010 atomic solar Mudman are hard to press, BUT all 4 buttons are VERY HUGE buttons and they are much easier to press without your fingers having to hurt. The entire area of your fingertip covers the button during the entire time while pressing it. On the GW-5000-1JF, all 4 buttons are very tiny and they "dig into" the fingertips while pressing them. The heavy pressure that's needed to be applied to the buttons plus the fact that they are too small and digging into the fingertips is what makes them feel very uncomfortable when they are pressed.


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

I think I found a long-awaited photo of our favorite GW-5000 owner:


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

avusblue said:


> I think I found a long-awaited photo of our favorite GW-5000 owner:


lol whoa ticktoc's disapproval of those buttons must have been a much bigger insult than I was first imagining it could be- unless there's a backstory I'm missing, & he got personal with you guys at some point (apparently i have some catching up to do itt)!


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

View attachment 973983


I wasn't gonna come back to this thread, but I just couldn't resist when I saw the repetition pattern continuing...


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> lol whoa ticktoc's disapproval of those buttons must have been a much bigger insult than I was first imagining it could be- unless there's a backstory I'm missing, & he got personal with you guys at some point (apparently i have some catching up to do itt)!


If you want something to read this weekend, go back to post #197 for background. If it starts to get old, then jump to post #297 where the fun begined. There is also a following up thread started by Tick Toc about it doesn't show RCVD. That one will sort it out what happens here. It's been long weeks.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I respect your indifferences about the button problem. It would be nice if you could respect my indifferences about it too rather than mocking me about it.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

To be fair to Tick Toc, the GW-5000 buttons are indeed noticeably harder to press compared to a DW-5600E or a GW-6900, for example.

My opinion on this matter:
Just because it is a highly-sought-after G-Shock OR has roots with the original model, doesn't necessarily mean that everyone in this forum is required to appreciate this particular model.

I know many watch enthusiasts who are absolutely disgusted of the G-Shock brand itself, and swear to never to buy a quartz/digital watch in their lifetime.
Maybe digital watches are not their cup of tea. In this case, all we can do is to agree to disagree.


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

Got my GW-5000 from Rakuten from seller Bless You. It seemed complete except for the lack of Casio price tag but it did have the Japan JDM price tag plastic wrapped on the wrist strap and a second Japan tag with a string on it. Set for Japan time and it had a GET from 2/5/13 so the RCVD works (a nod to TicTock) haha. Mine has a build on date of 275 of 2012 which would be October 1st.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

entropy96 said:


> To be fair to Tick Toc, the GW-5000 buttons are indeed noticeably harder to press compared to a DW-5600E or a GW-6900, for example.
> 
> My opinion on this matter:
> Just because it is a highly-sought-after G-Shock OR has roots with the original model, doesn't necessarily mean that everyone in this forum is required to appreciate this particular model.
> ...


I have no problem with anyone expressing their opinion, once... or twice.... or three times... But when someone has made essentially the same post 40 or 50 times, it gets old.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

entropy96 said:


> My opinion on this matter:
> Just because it is a highly-sought-after G-Shock OR has roots with the original model, doesn't necessarily mean that everyone in this forum is required to appreciate this particular model.


I totally agree. As I posted somewhere else, it's NOT a model for everyone; I would say it's only for the g-shockaholic or watch enthusiast (or for those with more money then sense). And like with every single model from Casio, it's NOT perfect.

However, as kung aptly wrote, overstressing an opinion may tick people off sometimes.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I respect your indifferences about the button problem. It would be nice if you could respect my indifferences about it too rather than mocking me about it.





tic-toc/g-shock said:


> Got my GW-5000 from Rakuten from seller Bless You. It seemed complete except for the lack of Casio price tag but it did have the Japan JDM price tag plastic wrapped on the wrist strap and a second Japan tag with a string on it. Set for Japan time and it had a GET from 2/5/13 so the RCVD works (a nod to TicTock) haha. Mine has a build on date of 275 of 2012 which would be October 1st.


Neither of the 2 that I got from Bless You had the JDM price tag wrapped on the wrist strap or the tag with the string on it. 
Who knows? Maybe the seller took them off for some reason? I prefer receiving a brand new watch with ALL tags.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I respect your indifferences about the button problem. It would be nice if you could respect my indifferences about it too rather than mocking me about it.





LUW said:


> I totally agree. As I posted somewhere else, it's NOT a model for everyone; I would say it's only for the g-shockaholic or watch enthusiast (or for those with more money then sense). And like with every single model from Casio, it's NOT perfect.
> 
> However, as kung aptly wrote, overstressing an opinion may tick people off sometimes.


I'm sorry if I ticked anybody off. I didn't intend to do anything like that. I got carried away. Please forgive me for that.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

I think this may be the first time in WUS history that someone has quoted themselves, not once, but twice.... in consecutive posts.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)




----------



## Watchphile (Feb 21, 2012)

LUW said:


> I totally agree. As I posted somewhere else, it's NOT a model for everyone; I would say it's only for the g-shockaholic or watch enthusiast (or for those with more money then sense). And like with every single model from Casio, it's NOT perfect...


The way I see it, every single model for Casio is perfect, for their intended audience/purpose. 

For the GW-5000, while the buttons are undeniably harder to press than other square models, some may view it as a deal breaker, while others will see it as an extra insurance against water resistance, just like DLC is an added benefit on top of a stainless steel case...so as you can see one size does not fit all...


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

I got my GW5000 from Rakuten from seller Bless You. It arrived safely and it had the Japanese plastic wrapped tag on the wrist band with the Japanese Yen, and I think another version of that same tag on a string that was in the packaging? I put it all back in the box after seeing the born on date which was day 275 or Oct. 1, 2012. There was a GET on 2/5 so there was no RCVD issues haha. Pretty sweet deal for $307 shipped.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Tick Toc said:


> I'm sorry if I ticked anybody off. I didn't intend to do anything like that. I got carried away. Please forgive me for that.


The problem is that you acknowledge this and ask forgiveness, but then *keep on doing it*. Again. And again. And *again*.... hence why I posted this image. People can tolerate this only so much before they get frustrated and can't help but say something, mocking not withstanding.

What usually helps avoid this problem is pressing "Go Advanced" rather than "Post Quick Reply", and _reading your own message_ before submitting it. You obviously did not do that _twice in a row_ in your last messages, as you quoted yourself *twice*.

You also keep going on about button pressing complaints (always adding about how it hurts the tips of your fingers), as if this is the first we'd heard of it. It is not. You've said it _several dozen times already_. The annoyance factor on this is much higher than you realize. Apparently, you just don't see it. And now I'm starting to be redundant, but I recognize that, and so I'll end my posting. Now.


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

xevious said:


> The problem is that you acknowledge this and ask forgiveness, but then *keep on doing it*. Again. And again. And *again*.... hence why I posted this image. People can tolerate this only so much before they get frustrated and can't help but say something, mocking not withstanding.
> 
> What usually helps avoid this problem is pressing "Go Advanced" rather than "Post Quick Reply", and _reading your own message_ before submitting it. You obviously did not do that _twice in a row_ in your last messages, as you quoted yourself *twice*.
> 
> You also keep going on about button pressing complaints (always adding about how it hurts the tips of your fingers), as if this is the first we'd heard of it. It is not. You've said it _several dozen times already_. The annoyance factor on this is much higher than you realize. Apparently, you just don't see it. And now I'm starting to be redundant, but I recognize that, and so I'll end my posting. Now.


I wholeheartidly agree, but let him and his OCD be...

Back on topic! 

Anyone heard of a 30th anniversary of the GW-5000 coming out?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

isezumi said:


> I wholeheartidly agree, but let him and his OCD be...
> 
> Back on topic!
> 
> Anyone heard of a 30th anniversary of the GW-5000 coming out?


no info, just speculation.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sure about the OCD, but I can tell you one thing. When someone posts about the same topic about the watch regarding the buttons, I usually chime in and talk about that same issue over and over again, not because I want to talk about it again, but it's because the topic is mentioned again by the poster. That's the ONLY reason why I talk about the same thing over and over again. Please try to understand and to respect that.


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

Somewhere in a topic here I got directed to an unpacking of a Beijing tour 2012 5600 with the 30th anninversary logo as backlight: hadn't seen that in any 30th anniversary watch...

IF there is a GW-5030 coming out, I'm wondering how that would look with that backlight...


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

A 5030? Really?








Well, I'll believe it when I see it. About when could we have more solid information on what's in store for the 30th models?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

LUW said:


> A 5030? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bet is april/may, but this is just a guess.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Fer Guzman said:


> My bet is april/may, but this is just a guess.


Where's that button pressing tutorial, Fer?

:-d:-!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

If there was really a 5030 coming out, I could delay my 5000 buy until then.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

LUW said:


> If there was really a 5030 coming out, I could delay my 5000 buy until then.


If you don't plan to buy both, then I would wait if I were you. They might come out with something very nice, and if it is a limited numbered production, you would probably want to be ready when the time comes


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Chibatastic said:


> Where's that button pressing tutorial, Fer?
> 
> :-d:-!


I'm doing it today haha


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> If you don't plan to buy both, then I would wait if I were you. They might come out with something very nice, and if it is a limited numbered production, you would probably want to be ready when the time comes


I'm definitely getting one if they make it.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Tick Toc said:


> I'm definitely getting one if they make it.











The buttons will *NOT* be different from the current 5000.


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> If you don't plan to buy both, then I would wait if I were you. They might come out with something very nice, and if it is a limited numbered production, you would probably want to be ready when the time comes


So this...!


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

To add a little humor to the intense discussion about the buttons here is my announcement. Obviously I didn't go all out with my production haha. Hope some of you find it humorous. :-!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Ha ha.. love it. Cool vid! It looks really hurt to press those tiny teeny buttons.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Fer Guzman said:


> To add a little humor to the intense discussion about the buttons here is my announcement. Obviously I didn't go all out with my production haha. Hope some of you find it humorous. :-!


Perfect :-!

Now Tick Toc, do you see?


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

What if you have already bitten your fingernails off out of nervousness because your watch hasn't shown RCVD? What then, Fer?


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

a custom stylus made specifically for the GW-5000 buttons?



kung-fusion said:


> What if you have already bitten your fingernails off out of nervousness because your watch hasn't shown RCVD? What then, Fer?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

I was looking at old Casio catalogs from the 80s and they had a number of touch screen watches back then. I'm not sure how much abuse a touch screen can take but a touch screen Gshock would be interesting.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

It wouldn't be very practical would it? A G-Shock that you had to be gentle when touching







.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Fer Guzman said:


> I was looking at old Casio catalogs from the 80s and they had a number of touch screen watches back then. I'm not sure how much abuse a touch screen can take but a touch screen Gshock would be interesting.


I had one of the touch screen casio calculator watches. It worked surprisingly well considering how small the buttons on the screen were. Only problem I see with a touch screen G-shock is that the crystal would probably be under a protruding bezel, so it might be hard to get to, and the screen would need cleaning a lot


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Talking about the touch screen, the new bluetooth square GB5600 has a feature to tap on the screen to stop notification. I 'guess' it checks acceleration, not sensor on the display. But I think it may be use to do some basic button jobs in the further.


----------



## shutterbug (Nov 21, 2011)

just received my gshock from blessyou, love it. very fast delivery at a great price.


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

Though I'm sure many of you will hate me for keeping this thread alive, I must say that the time spent reading through this entire thread has been insanely entertaining. Being a huge fan of the square and seeing so many pictures and threads detailing its awesomeness, I finally pulled the trigger yesterday and ordered one through Seiya.

And I'm still not 100% convinced Fer isn't getting some sort of kick-back from Casio for making me want to buy it. I'm especially excited about the new blue-tint the solar panel has taken on, also pointed out by Mr. Fer.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

JoseCanseco said:


> Though I'm sure many of you will hate me for keeping this thread alive, I must say that the time spent reading through this entire thread has been insanely entertaining. Being a huge fan of the square and seeing so many pictures and threads detailing its awesomeness, I finally pulled the trigger yesterday and ordered one through Seiya.
> 
> And I'm still not 100% convinced Fer isn't getting some sort of kick-back from Casio for making me want to buy it. I'm especially excited about the new blue-tint the solar panel has taken on, also pointed out by Mr. Fer.


Hahaha, it's about time you got it!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats! And yes, Fer is on commission from Casio


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

Fer Guzman said:


> Hahaha, it's about time you got it!


I just couldn't justify it before. I'm usually not good at holding back on buying things I want so I believe some sort of award is in order. A statue in my honor would be nice, too.

I made the mistake of showing my face around these parts after getting a nice bonus from work and I've got two watches in the mail to show for myself. I really do hold you mostly responsible for this, with all your stupid pictures and videos :-d


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

JoseCanseco said:


> I just couldn't justify it before. I'm usually not good at holding back on buying things I want so I believe some sort of award is in order. A statue in my honor would be nice, too.
> 
> I made the mistake of showing my face around these parts after getting a nice bonus from work and I've got two watches in the mail to show for myself. I really do hold you mostly responsible for this, with all your stupid pictures and videos :-d


Haha, you welcome.


----------



## minator (Feb 27, 2013)

Tick Toc said:


> I'm definitely getting one if they make it.


Tick Toc, have you gotten rid of your GW-5000s?

Do you think it's possible to tell us why?


----------



## petr321 (Feb 2, 2010)

So does anybody know if that GW – 5000 module 3159 is made in Japan or are they all made in china like the gw-5610?


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

minator said:


> Tick Toc, have you gotten rid of your GW-5000s?
> 
> Do you think it's possible to tell us why?


YES, I've got rid of both of them. First of all the 1st one was delivered to me with scratches on the back bezel. And the 2nd one had terrible reception and was receiving the signal half-ass without showing the 'RCVD" on the LCD panel. My 2 atomic solar GW-M5610-1's that I own have the same exact module inside of them that the GW-5000's have and both get exceptional signal reception and have no problem showing RCVD on the LCD display. Also, the buttons of the GW-5000-1JF were very hard to press and they were recessed too deep inside the resin case. I got rid of them and will never buy another GW-5000-1JF ever again.


----------



## Gugs (Sep 13, 2011)

I knew I should have bought 2!!!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Tick Toc said:


> And the 2nd one had terrible reception and was receiving the signal half-ass without showing the 'RCVD" on the LCD panel.


..and where's the part that it received the signal and showed RCVD a day or two later?

Sorry, I don't want to start a long thread argument again but I just can't help. I'm the GW5000 fan boy. :beer:


----------



## nj1 (Dec 4, 2012)

GShockMe said:


> ..and where's the part that it received the signal and showed RCVD a day or two later?
> 
> Sorry, I don't want to start a long thread argument again but I just can't help. I'm the GW5000 fan boy. :beer:


+1. Other than it's amazing build quality, my GW-5000 has fantastic reception. It synched every night from Cabo San Lucas which is almost 2,000 miles from CO.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

nj1 said:


> +1. Other than it's amazing build quality, my GW-5000 has fantastic reception. It synched every night from Cabo San Lucas which is almost 2,000 miles from CO.


During the night mine seems to sync anywhere in my house, even if I'm wearing it..
Pretty cool!


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> YES, I've got rid of both of them. First of all the 1st one was delivered to me with scratches on the back bezel. And the 2nd one had terrible reception and was receiving the signal half-ass without showing the 'RCVD" on the LCD panel. My 2 atomic solar GW-M5610-1's that I own have the same exact module inside of them that the GW-5000's have and both get exceptional signal reception and have no problem showing RCVD on the LCD display. Also, the buttons of the GW-5000-1JF were very hard to press and they were recessed too deep inside the resin case. I got rid of them and will never buy another GW-5000-1JF ever again.


Sounds like extremely bad luck or perhaps you bought from someone selling discounted / flawed versions and pocketing the difference. Perhaps the third time is a charm. Try getting one from Seiya-San. Also, I don't know if you saw this video That Fer posted a couple pages back.






Do it this way and become a champion of GW-5000 buttons!

Chibatastic


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

minator said:


> Tick Toc, have you gotten rid of your GW-5000s?
> 
> Do you think it's possible to tell us why?



View attachment 998183


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

GShockMe said:


> ..and where's the part that it received the signal and showed RCVD a day or two later?


For pete's sake, you _really_ want to go there again?


----------



## nj1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Chibatastic, I can assure there is nothing flawed about the watches sold by BlessYou. Maybe he got very unlucky. Myself and quite a few others received our watches from him in brand new perfectly boxed working order and condition. Please don't add fuel to the conspiracy theorists. Cheers ;-)


----------



## Gugs (Sep 13, 2011)

My atomics only sync in certain parts of the house. Signal is very weak where I live... you just have to find the sweet spot in your house.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

LUW said:


> For pete's sake, you _really_ want to go there again?


Sorry.. but like I said, I'm a fanboy. Must defend it to death, LOL. The forum is slow lately anyway (until starscream1017 posted the new catalog).


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

Weird I actually prefer the Muman 9010 and the similar GX-56 King model buttons than the GW5000. I didn't mind the GW5000 buttons when setting it up, but if I were to actually wear it as an EDC then the shorter harder to press buttons would then become a PITA.



LUW said:


> You guys should all get a 9010.
> Then you'll see what the term "too-hard-to-press" buttons _really_ means.


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

Was the last letter of the serial # a B or a C?



shutterbug said:


> just received my gshock from blessyou, love it. very fast delivery at a great price.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

nj1 said:


> Chibatastic, I can assure there is nothing flawed about the watches sold by BlessYou. Maybe he got very unlucky. Myself and quite a few others received our watches from him in brand new perfectly boxed working order and condition. Please don't add fuel to the conspiracy theorists. Cheers ;-)


Not adding fuel and didn't know where he got his GW's. It's simply one or the other.


----------



## nj1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Chibatastic said:


> Not adding fuel and didn't know where he got his GW's. It's simply one or the other.


It's hardly a case of "one or the other" once informed that only one person out of c.ten has a complaint, especially if that one person has a history of being dissatisfied.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

nj1 said:


> It's hardly a case of "one or the other" once informed that only one person out of c.ten has a complaint, especially if that one person has a history of being dissatisfied.


That's your opinion, isn't it? I don't have one either way.. Relax.


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

On the lighter side of things, Chiba and I have watch brothers

Mine (018C)

View attachment 998424


Chiba's (018C)

View attachment 998425


Assuming the first part is the factory code, they were made at the same place on the same day. Not sure how common this is but cool either way!

I'm also noticing the solar panel is purple rather than blue. Fer Guzman pointed out that the earlier '09 version was purple and the new '12 version was blue. I don't really care either way, just interesting to see the different variations. Ok. I think I'm done being a fanboy for the day.


----------



## nj1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Chibatastic said:


> That's your opinion, isn't it? I don't have one either way.. Relax.


Oh dear, I'm perfectly relaxed since I'm not the one fresh from a 6 page argument with another member. Not going to let this devolve in the same way you took that, so have a good one.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

nj1 said:


> Oh dear, I'm perfectly relaxed since I'm not the one fresh from a 6 page argument with another member. Not going to let this devolve in the same way you took that, so have a good one.


Was that necessary? My only point was I have no opinion either way. hah.
All the best :-!


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Now that's *awesome!!* Where did you order from? Mine looks purple as well but when I compare to the solar panel on my Riseman it looks more blue if that makes sense..

Cheers



JoseCanseco said:


> On the lighter side of things, Chiba and I have watch brothers
> 
> Mine (018C)
> 
> ...


----------



## Gugs (Sep 13, 2011)

I bought my GW5000 last year and it has the purplish hue on the solar panels.


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

I got mine from Seiya. 

And upon further inspection, it seems to switch back and forth between blue and purple, depending on the lighting. Looks more purple in person and when shot with my phone but looks blue when shot with my DSLR.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Cool.. your watch is a brother with celebrity's.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

JoseCanseco said:


> I got mine from Seiya.
> 
> And upon further inspection, it seems to switch back and forth between blue and purple, depending on the lighting. Looks more purple in person and when shot with my phone but looks blue when shot with my DSLR.


That means Your DSLR's white balance is producing a bit on the cool side. Looks like Seiya has a fresh batch right from the factory. Pretty cool!


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

Celebrity?


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

JoseCanseco said:


> Celebrity?


That's my question too. Celebrity?


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

GShockMe said:


> That's my question too. Celebrity?


haha he's referring to you Mr Canseco.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

xevious said:


> View attachment 998183


I like her. I have a weakness for women.


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

Ha! I forgot about that. Come to think of it, I have no idea why I chose Jose Canseco as my username.


----------



## petr321 (Feb 2, 2010)

View attachment 998618
View attachment 998619
My GW-5000 has both purple and blue under fluorescent lighting but under sunlight is all black. Is this normal?


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

petr321 said:


> View attachment 998618
> View attachment 998619
> My GW-5000 has both purple and blue under fluorescent lighting but under sunlight is all black. Is this normal?


Wow, that's weird.. Mine is consistently one solid colour, is your lighting mixed perhaps? Black in the sun is normal however

View attachment 998627

View attachment 998647


On an other note, I had no idea the Frogman was that big..

Chibatastic


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

So what do you think Jose


----------



## petr321 (Feb 2, 2010)

It doesn't do it with the fluorescent lighting at work but it does it with the lighting at home it's always in the same spot. But I only see it under fluorescent lighting.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Chibatastic said:


> Wow, that's weird.. Mine is consistently one solid colour, is your lighting mixed perhaps? Black in the sun is normal however


OMG!








How are the lines on your watch?


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

LUW said:


> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what lines?


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

petr321 said:


> It doesn't do it with the fluorescent lighting at work but it does it with the lighting at home it's always in the same spot. But I only see it under fluorescent lighting.


I have fluorescent lights in my Garage.. BRB.


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

Fer Guzman said:


> So what do you think Jose


I think I got hosed by US Customs. But I'll be damned if it isn't more awesome than I was expecting. I have the GW-5000 strap on my GW-M5600 and my DW-5600E but I could swear it's even more comfortable on the GW-5000. The coloring of the bezel has this subtle greyness to it that just makes it look softer and of higher quality. It's probably all in my head.

I really hope Casio takes care of you-you did a hell of a job selling this watch, kid.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Chibatastic said:


> what lines?


The ones on the bottom of the display. You should only accept a deviance of _NO MORE_ then 0.000002º between them or you must return your watch and then complain/comment/inquire about it on every single thread here on F17, be it about a Frog, G-003 or G-2300.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

LUW said:


> The ones on the bottom of the display. You should only accept a deviance of _NO MORE_ then 0.000002º between them or you must return your watch and then complain/comment/inquire about it on every single thread here on F17, be it about a Frog, G-003 or G-2300.


I'm sensing humour but because I really don't understand the context, it's lost on me.. Sorry, I'm still new here.

Petr321,
Checked out the solar bits in my Garage under florescent lighting. It's still the one bluish purplish colour and not a combo of both like in your shot.

Chibatastic


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

JoseCanseco said:


> I think I got hosed by US Customs. But I'll be damned if it isn't more awesome than I was expecting. I have the GW-5000 strap on my GW-M5600 and my DW-5600E but I could swear it's even more comfortable on the GW-5000. The coloring of the bezel has this subtle greyness to it that just makes it look softer and of higher quality. It's probably all in my head.
> 
> I really hope Casio takes care of you-you did a hell of a job selling this watch, kid.


So you haven't received it yet ? If they release a titanium GW-5000 it'll be payment enough for me.


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

No, I've received it. The postman walked into our office this morning asking for $44 before he'd give me my watch. Here's a few shots I just took (Chiba made me self-concious about my white balance so forgive me if it's off). The solar panel does look awfully blue in these:

View attachment 998715


View attachment 998716


View attachment 998717


View attachment 998720


And here's the receipt from the customs fee:

View attachment 998726


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

I can't believe you got hit with customs, you are the first person to buy a g-shock, I know on this forum, who got hit with customs in the USA.


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

I couldn't believe it. I've never seen anyone mention having to pay when importing into the US so it came as quite a surprise. I wonder if it has anything to do with the sequester or the fact that the USPS is having its budget cut.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe its the chicago customs, I didn't even know international packages came in through chicago, I always saw NY or LA. Sell all your other squares, you don't need them anymore.


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

Chibatastic said:


> I'm sensing humour but because I really don't understand the context, it's lost on me.. Sorry, I'm still new here.


The fellow who started this thread has _very_ particular tastes, which is what LUW is joking about. If you've got the time, go back and read this 60+ page thread from the beginning. I did so recently and I do not regret it.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

JoseCanseco said:


> The fellow who started this thread has _very_ particular tastes, which is what LUW is joking about. If you've got the time, go back and read this 60+ page thread from the beginning. I did so recently and I do not regret it.


Roger that, I'll give er a go!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

I had to pay customs on my RAF (from Japan). And again on a double GW-A1000 (D and regular) purchase (not sure which country the seller was from). Other than that, never have had to pay.


----------



## nohcho (Jun 14, 2011)

Tick Toc said:


> I like her. I have a weakness for women.


Dont we all...


----------



## minator (Feb 27, 2013)

Fer Guzman said:


> If you choose to get the parts sent immediately and not until the whole order is stock they will charge separate shipping. The bezel/strap on the GW-5000 and GW-5000B (bezel is more stealth and strap has dlc buckle) are different and that is why they are different part #.


Fer, thank you for your extensive reviews and invaluable knowledge. Much of my decision has been due to reading your posts/youtube videos.

I have the GW-5000 and also the GW-5610-1B (only because the GW-5000Bs are so hard to find these days). I will be replacing the strap and bezel on the 5610 with the 5000 versions mainly because the build quality and resin rigidity of the Chinese manufactured 5610 being so poor IMO.

My question to you, if I may, is whether the 5000B bezel will match in colour with the normal 5000 strap. I understand from your comment above that the colour of the 5000B bezel is stealthier. Does that apply to the colour of the logos only (where the colour of "Protection" and "G-shock" are fainter) or does it also apply to the solid colour of the bezel/strap?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

minator said:


> Fer, thank you for your extensive reviews and invaluable knowledge. Much of my decision has been due to reading your posts/youtube videos.
> 
> I have the GW-5000 and also the GW-5610-1B (only because the GW-5000Bs are so hard to find these days). I will be replacing the strap and bezel on the 5610 with the 5000 versions mainly because the build quality and resin rigidity of the Chinese manufactured 5610 being so poor IMO.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments I appreciate them. As to your question, the resin is the same only the logos are stealthier. Here is a pic for reference.

View attachment 1001754


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

minator said:


> I have the GW-5000 and also the GW-5610-1B (only because the GW-5000Bs are so hard to find these days). I will be replacing the strap and bezel on the 5610 with the 5000 versions . . . .


Minator, be careful. While the straps are interchangeable, the bezels of the GW-5000 and the GW-M5600/5610 series are not. The 5000 has more of a "rectangular" shape and the M5600/10 is more "square". See a side by side comparison in this thread.










Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

avusblue said:


> Minator, be careful. While the straps are interchangeable, the bezels of the GW-5000 and the GW-M5600/5610 series are not. The 5000 has more of a "rectangular" shape and the M5600/10 is more "square". See a side by side comparison in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is right, totally forgot about that.


----------



## petr321 (Feb 2, 2010)

When the DW-5000C came out in 1984 it retaild for $150 which is about $400 in today's dollars and it didn't have atomic, solar DLC. So today it cost about the same and comes with a lot more tec.


----------



## seikosha_001 (Mar 9, 2013)

Tick Toc said:


> I would like to find this out too. Is the entire 3159 module that's inside the GW5000-1JF made 100% in Japan or is it made in China.
> Also, where is the 3159 module that's inside the GWM5610-1 made in? China or Japan? Does anybody here know? Has anybody opened up their GWM5610-1 to look?


I was wondering about this myself. The Casio 3159 module (as used in the GW-5000-1JF) does appear to be made in Japan! Here is a pic by fellow WUS member Fer Guzman from one of the other WUS forums:

View attachment 1003341


You will see "CASIO Japan" engraved to the right side of the CTL1616 battery compartment.

The original thread is here: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/pic-heavy-gw-5000-swapping-dlc-coated-buttons-gw-5000b-809968.html

Now we can all rest easy (hopefully!) that our GW-5000-1JFs are Made in Japan, including the module! I can't shed any further light on where the module for the GWM5610-1 is made, though...


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

GW-M5610, picture taken a minute ago.
"Casio Japan"

View attachment 1003355


----------



## Watchphile (Feb 21, 2012)

postur said:


> GW-M5610, picture taken a minute ago.
> "Casio Japan"
> 
> View attachment 1003355


Very interesting, as I thought GW-M5610s are all Made in China - can you check the engraving on the case back?


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Not surprise at all, pretty normal since the module is the ONLY thing they've in common.


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

Watchphile said:


> Very interesting, as I thought GW-M5610s are all Made in China - can you check the engraving on the case back?


Writing on the case back on the GW-M5610 is "made in China"


----------



## Watchphile (Feb 21, 2012)

postur said:


> Writing on the case back on the GW-M5610 is "made in China"


Thanks!



vokotin said:


> Not surprise at all, pretty normal since the module is the ONLY thing they've in common.


It is interesting in that "Japan Mov't Cased In China" would normally be engraved in a case like this.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

It is not surprising, because a lot of Casio watches are made of parts that are manufactured all over the world. Usually though, Casio would put "Japan Movement, Cased in China/Thailand" on watches that had Japanese modules but were manufactured elsewhere. That might only apply to analog movements, though. Maybe they assume no one cares where their digital movements are made


----------



## minator (Feb 27, 2013)

Fer Guzman said:


> That is right, totally forgot about that.


Thanks guys for the heads up about this. Prevented me from a serious schoolboy error.


----------



## muscleking (Feb 20, 2013)

hi guys
the gw5000 are on sale right on on ebay for 350 bucks shipped (most of them). i paid too much for mone a few weeks ago.
CASIO G-Shock GW-5000-1JF Solar Watch Brand New for Special Limited Sale | eBay

mine is from this seller

CASIO G-shock METAL CASE Tough Solar Multiband 6 GW-5000-1JF BRAND NEW japan | eBay

no duty and tax to canada.

mine date code is 014C so that's 2013. definitely making new ones still.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

postur said:


> GW-M5610, picture taken a minute ago.
> "Casio Japan"
> 
> View attachment 1003355


That's VERY GOOD to know. I'm glad that the module is made in Japan. The 2 atomic solar GW-M5610-1's that I own are excellent timekeepers and they receive the signal 99% of the time. The GW-M5610-1 is an excellent made watch.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> That's VERY GOOD to know. I'm glad that the module is made in Japan. The 2 atomic solar GW-M5610-1's that I own are excellent timekeepers and they receive the signal 99% of the time. The GW-M5610-1 is an excellent made watch.


But it doesn't say "made in Japan". It just says "Japan", where Casio is based.

Is this type of labelling normally indicative of place of component manufacture?

Just curious (I really don't care, I love my 5610, regardless where any of it was made!)


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

hidden by leaves said:


> But it doesn't say "made in Japan". It just says "Japan", where Casio is based.
> 
> Is this type of labelling normally indicative of place of component manufacture?
> 
> Just curious (I really don't care, I love my 5610, regardless where any of it was made!)


Ya, I think that when the module says "Japan" on it that it's made in Japan.


----------



## minator (Feb 27, 2013)

Tick Toc said:


> That's VERY GOOD to know. I'm glad that the module is made in Japan. The 2 atomic solar GW-M5610-1's that I own are excellent timekeepers and they receive the signal 99% of the time. The GW-M5610-1 is an excellent made watch.


I have a GW-5610 and GW-5000 and I would contend that it is a pretty poorly made piece compared to the GW-5000. Casing and strap are of worse quality (not cr*p but just worse):

1) Look and the part where your strap joins to the bezel and tell me it's smooth when you bend it to conform to your wrist
2) Maybe I have a defective piece but the way the harder bezel meets the screen can be a cause of gaps
3) Hardness of strap has a very cheap feel

On the flip side, the buttons on the 5610 are easier to press.

I never wear my 5610 anymore after I received the GW-5000.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

The buttons on my GW-M5610-1 are definitely much easier to press than the ones on the GW-5000-1JF.

I don't have a problem with the resin band being hard and uncomfortable on my GW-M5610-1. It feels no different than wearing the HW-5000-1JF. Don't get me wrong, I like the GW-5000-1JF with its stainless steel case, but I don't like the buttons being very hard to press. I will stick with my GW-M5610-1 thank you. It has the same module like the GW-5000-1JF inside of it and it costs a whole lot less.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

minator said:


> I have a GW-5610 and GW-5000 and I would contend that it is a pretty poorly made piece compared to the GW-5000. Casing and strap are of worse quality (not cr*p but just worse):
> 
> 1) Look and the part where your strap joins to the bezel and tell me it's smooth when you bend it to conform to your wrist
> 2) Maybe I have a defective piece but the way the harder bezel meets the screen can be a cause of gaps
> ...


You said it all mate, thanks for the honesty!


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

...and here we go again.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

I expect when the dw-5030c comes out, there will be a lot to say about the differences between black ion plating vs the dlc. Expect this thread to get to 100 pages


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm genuinely not trying to pick on the guy, but can we *please* not re-cover these topics during the 5030C release?



Tick Toc said:


> the buttons on this watch are very hard to press and they are recessed too deeply inside the bezel
> 
> The buttons being very hard to press as well as them being very recessed into the bezel is what's making the watch not user friendly and ergonomic for me.
> &#8230; and they are not recessed deep into the resin which makes them easier to access and to press when compared to the GW-5000 buttons.
> ...





Tick Toc said:


> It looks very boring and it definitely doesn't look as nice as the colorful GWM5610-1 crystal with the red and white lines on it to mimic the first original DW5000C-1A
> 
> I don't like the dark gray colored crystal and the dark colored DLC stainless steel case. I prefer the shiny stainless steel case and more colorful and lively crystal with the red and white lines around the perimeter of the crystal that gives the watch the original DW5000C-1A look to it.
> 
> ...





Tick Toc said:


> I'm not disparaging the GW-5000-1JF. I like its styling and everything about its atomic solar technology


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

JoseCanseco said:


> I'm genuinely not trying to pick on the guy, but can we *please* not re-cover these topics during the 5030C release?


It's quite impossible to avoid. DW5030 is not the same as GWM5610 and GW5000. There will be a lot of things to complain.


----------



## minator (Feb 27, 2013)

JoseCanseco said:


> I'm genuinely not trying to pick on the guy, but can we *please* not re-cover these topics during the 5030C release?


I think internet forums should allow us OCDs to vent. Tick Toc just does it quite repetitively but should we not allow him to make his 2 points (buttons and red lines) over and over again if he feels strongly about it? It must be a mechanism for him to kid himself into thinking that he will truly be happy with an inferior watch.

I am not sure about other people, but there are two reasons that I visit this thread: 1) Receive insightful advice from knowledgeable guys like Fer / Kung and 2) receive entertainment from Tick Toc as he secretly plays the war of attrition with the whole forum.

I agree with chibatastic and feel that Tick Toc needs to go and buy another 5000 otherwise he will always linger here, a thread about the 5000 until we tell him that it's ok to own a 5610. Btw Tick Toc, that will never happen because it's not ok - the fact that you returned your 5000s is outrageous. Be a man and do the right thing - buy it back.

russell peters: be a man - YouTube


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

Though it's obvious I spent a fair amount of time gathering all of those posts, I honestly debated about whether or not I should post it. I don't wish him or anyone here ill-will nor did I post it to open the floodgates to bash the guy, but the constant, repetitive posts detract from mine and other's experience on this board. There's a pretty big difference between new users asking questions without searching first and someone posting nearly verbatim comments/questions in the same exact thread, all within the same day/days.

Again, I have nothing against him personally but that behavior does detract from the topic, especially when multiple users have acknowledged the behavior in a (feeble) attempt at ending it.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

I am very interested in the copper like color of the 5030 and differences of the new module, and I am still crossing my fingers for something great at baselworld.

@minator: thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

In Baselworld, Casio might introduce a newer stainless steel non-DLC GW-5000C-1A G-Shock with the red and white line perimeter and with the blue and white printing on the crystal to mimic the original DW5000C-1A G-Shock that Casio made back in 1983. I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

God help us if the lines on this new stainless steel are crooked...:roll:


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

LUW said:


> God help us if the lines on this new stainless steel are crooked...:roll:


LOL


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> In Baselworld, Casio might introduce a newer stainless steel non-DLC GW-5000C -1A G-Shock with the red and white line perimeter and with the blue and white printing on the crystal to mimic the original DW5000C-1A G-Shock that Casio made back in 1983. I'm looking forward to that.


I strongly doubt casio would introduce that because it goes against what the gw-5000 stands for- a square with the latest technology.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

The tone of this thread has deteriorated. Moreover, I think this thread has more than run its course. Let's move on. 

Thread closed.


----------

